# Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?



## American_Jihad

Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
lead to a socialized America called hope & change...

My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world. 
I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB 


*Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*

5/7/12

Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.

This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.

Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.

The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.

Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.

Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.

*I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*

Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck


----------



## J.E.D

I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.


----------



## Lakhota

Glenn Beck isn't the problem - it's the retards who believe his crazy shit.

Conservative Libertarian - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 03/18/10 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## deactivated1234

Glenn Beck is crazy. Nuff' said. Anyway, the Euro has been collapsing for some time, although I see the American Dollar isn't doing so well. Meanwhile, Britain is doing better then most any other country in Europe.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?



They dont. Its his ignorance they cant abide.


----------



## Missourian

Liberals hate whoever their masters tell them to hate.


----------



## Avatar4321

Because hate is what they do. Especially people who expose their flaws.


----------



## Big Fitz

They do not like being reminded what they really are, let alone OTHERS finding out what they really are and desire to do to them.


----------



## Political Junky

Because Beck plays the right wing nuts along, telling them what will stir them up.


----------



## deactivated1234

It isn't just liberals who hate Glenn.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

There's nothing "Communist" about Golden Dawn. 

They're a far-right party, not a far-left one.


----------



## BDBoop

JosefK said:


> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.



Think?


----------



## Staidhup

Not a fan, but must admit he knows his history and economics, so I guess he is dangerous to some.


----------



## BDBoop

All the "this is what THEY think" rhetoric reminds me of Izzard.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PmuHWPZSkY]Eddie Izzard about italians - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420

hate him? He is a comedic goldmine.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

He's not one of them. 

It really is that simple. Libs are simpletons when it comes to motives.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BDBoop said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think?
Click to expand...


I know right? Joe can't think. He ain't foolin anyone.


----------



## Cowman

He's a completely dishonest hyperbolic fear monger.


----------



## BDBoop

Cowman said:


> He's a completely dishonest hyperbolic fear monger.



Fortunately, now that he's pulled an Oprah, he's pretty much completely faded from the public eye.


----------



## Clementine

I still think the SCTYL global company that counts votes all over the world has something to do with all the socialists gaining power.   Soros is involved with the company, which tells you they can't be trusted.  The election in France was close, but don't expect any recounts or reviews because SCTYL doesn't do that.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Clementine said:


> I still think the SCTYL global company that counts votes all over the world has something to do with all the socialists gaining power.   Soros is involved with the company, which tells you they can't be trusted.  The election in France was close, but don't expect any recounts or reviews because SCTYL doesn't do that.



snopes.com: Obama Sold Vote Processing Rights to SCYTL?

Don't believe everything you read on the internet.

1. The federal government doesn't administer elections, the states do. They hire voting machine companies, not Obama.

2. SCYTL has no current contracts for any US states for the 2012 election.

3. George Soros has nothing to do with SCYTL.


----------



## Political Junky

theDoctorisIn said:


> There's nothing "Communist" about Golden Dawn.
> 
> They're a far-right party, not a far-left one.


Glenn has a problem differentiating right from left, along with most cons.


----------



## blu

anyone with a functioning brain hates glenn beck


----------



## BDBoop

blu said:


> anyone with a functioning brain hates glenn beck



On the other hand - out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## francoHFW

Beck is a lying,hateful, ex drug addict, HS grad/DJ,anything for a buck charlatan. The Neonazis got 7% in Greece, not 20%. Beckbots are off the wall hater/tools. Unbelievable.


----------



## American_Jihad

"Dammit Glenn, I wanted a Colt 45 can shoved up my ass"


Van Jones on Fox News: Satan is everywhere

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/van-...is-everywhere/

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/blog...ing-van-jones/


​


----------



## American_Jihad

​


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## J.E.D

Grampa Murked U said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right? Joe can't think. He ain't foolin anyone.
Click to expand...


You can't think for yourself; which is why you're defending the Great Revisionist Historian. The same guy who claimed fascist had infiltrated US politics by traveling back in time and planting their symbol on the Mercury dime.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn Beck: Feds bailed out Euro banks*
December 2, 2010

GLENN: We're starting the show here just kind of, kind of circling this hyperinflation thing because the Fed released yesterday that they are bailing out first we are sending another, what, $900 billion, almost another trillion dollars now to the IMF to bail out Europe. What the hell are our tax dollars going over to Europe for? Why are we bailing Europe out? Mutually assured economic destruction. I told you this was happening and it is. Mutually assured economic destruction. They will say if we don't bail out Europe, well, if Europe goes down, we go down. Good. This is not going to work. What are we doing? Americans need to understand what you already do, but they need to understand that this whole, this whole thing is nonsense and it is pushing us into a global structure. That's what's happening over in Germany now. They're already Germany is the one that is going to be the industrial engine of Europe, and everybody is pushing all of their loans basically into Germany. And we're going to bail everybody out? It's not possible. And even Bernie Sanders, Bernie isn't Bernie Sanders a communist? 

PAT: He's socialist. 

STU: Admitted socialist, yes. 

http://www.glennbeck.com/content/art...cle/198/48785/


----------



## J.E.D

BDBoop said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone with a functioning brain hates glenn beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand - out of sight, out of mind.
Click to expand...


Yeah, really. The guy only exists on radio now. Why this newest wingnut started a thread on him, and why anybody -- including myself -- cares is beyond me.


----------



## Lakhota

Beck's survival food insurance and gold cons were classic.


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYOfNB2igdk]Glenn Beck Video Of Anita Dunn: Mao Tse Tung "Favorite Philosopher" - YouTube[/ame]

Getting red dot's from progressive/liberal/socialist/commie ilk is better than gold...



​


----------



## Lakhota

Okay, now I get it.  We have another Ed Spacer on board.


----------



## J.E.D

Here's the thing that people like the moronic OP and Gramps will never understand. They always hold up Limbaugh and Fox as some sort of proof of validity of their values because Limbaugh and Fox get good ratings. The thing is, liberals don't let radio hosts, tv network anchors and talking heads do their thinking for them. Liberal politicians don't cower in fear over the opinion of some blathering talk radio mouth. In contrast, look at Romney. He fired his openly gay foreign policy adviser just because a radio host criticized him for employing a gay guy. If Romney can't stand up to that guy, who will he stand up to? And that's not just my opinion. That's also the opinion of the radio host himself.



> After Complaining About Romney's Gay Spokesman, AFA's Byran Fisher Now Complains That He's Gone
> 
> FISCHER: If Mitt Romney can be pushed around, intimidated, coerced, co-opted by a conservative radio talk show host in Middle America, then how is he going to stand up to the Chinese? How is he going to stand up to Putin? How is he going to stand up to North Korea if he can be pushed around by a yokel like me? I dont think Romney is realizing the doubts that this begins to raise about his leadership.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

> SEIU = Stupid Emigrants & Ignoramuses Unleashed



Do you know what the word "Emigrant" means?

I'll give you a hint, it's not the same thing as "Immigrant".


----------



## Avatar4321

blu said:


> anyone with a functioning brain hates glenn beck



Then what's your reason?


----------



## Avatar4321

Political Junky said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing "Communist" about Golden Dawn.
> 
> They're a far-right party, not a far-left one.
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn has a problem differentiating right from left, along with most cons.
Click to expand...


Yeah, because national socialists are soooo different then international ones.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Beck's survival food insurance and gold cons were classic.



Since when is preparing for the future stupid?


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxIBKZ6TTvE]ARAB DEMOCRACY Islamophobia, Glenn Beck Egypt Conspiracy Theory Colbert Show Jon Stewart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Avatar4321 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing "Communist" about Golden Dawn.
> 
> They're a far-right party, not a far-left one.
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn has a problem differentiating right from left, along with most cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because national socialists are soooo different then international ones.
Click to expand...


I know how you guys love to try to re-write history making Hitler a "lefty", but Golden Dawn isn't the past. They're the present.

You can't re-write the present. There's nothing at all "left wing" (or "socialist", for that matter) about their platform.


----------



## Old Rocks

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



One doesn't hate a buffoon. One simply holds them in contempt.


----------



## Cowman

BDBoop said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a completely dishonest hyperbolic fear monger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, now that he's pulled an Oprah, he's pretty much completely faded from the public eye.
Click to expand...


Except he's not gone. He still has The Blaze and he's still talking bullshit.

People don't just forget their feelings about somebody who is no longer as visible in their lives.


----------



## BDBoop

Cowman said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a completely dishonest hyperbolic fear monger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, now that he's pulled an Oprah, he's pretty much completely faded from the public eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he's not gone. He still has The Blaze and he's still talking bullshit.
> 
> People don't just forget their feelings about somebody who is no longer as visible in their lives.
Click to expand...


Some of us do.


----------



## IndependntLogic

I love the episode where he said Obama was going to enslave mankind and begin by destroying Israel last year! Too bad he's off the air. I loved the total whackjobbery! Even more, that people bought into it!


----------



## Political Junky

Beck must be a hoot at AA meetings.


----------



## JoeB131

The thing about Glenn Beck is that at some point, he was just too crazy for even Fox News. 

That about says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## mudwhistle

Lakhota said:


> Glenn Beck isn't the problem - it's the retards who believe his crazy shit.
> 
> Conservative Libertarian - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 03/18/10 - Video Clip | Comedy Central



Well, Glenn isn't in the White House nor is he in government, so he's not a threat.

The problem with Obama supporters is they make it possible for Obama do damage to this country irreparably. Obama wouldn't have the guts to try any of the things he's trying without his mindless supporters.


----------



## The T

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's survival food insurance and gold cons were classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is preparing for the future stupid?
Click to expand...

Some as LaDorka want all from government without lifting a finger save for voting for politicians that allow him access to the treasury.


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> The thing about Glenn Beck is that at some point, he was just too crazy for even Fox News.
> 
> That about says it all, doesn't it?



Fox was the ultimate decider on what Glenn could say, so Beck decided he needed to move on. 

Right now Beck is losing credibility not because he has crazy ideas, but because he doesn't have a free forum to air his views. His radio show usually turns into a comedy show and it pretty clear that Beck is a rightwing extremist. He supported Michelle Bachmann, and that's when I started to question him.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about Glenn Beck is that at some point, he was just too crazy for even Fox News.
> 
> That about says it all, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was the ultimate decider on what Glenn could say, so Beck decided he needed to move on.
> 
> Right now Beck is losing credibility not because he has crazy ideas, but because he doesn't have a free forum to air his views. His radio show usually turns into a comedy show and it pretty clear that Beck is a rightwing extremist. He supported Michelle Bachmann, and that's when I started to question him.
Click to expand...


Guy, don't give me the alternate reality. 

Fox fired Beck because no one wanted their commercials associated with his craziness.  

Incidently, I'm not seeing why supporting Bachmann makes him an extremist. Bachmann sounds more like the nuttiness.  It's just that on some level, you know that she's unelectable.


----------



## Big Fitz

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's survival food insurance and gold cons were classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is preparing for the future stupid?
Click to expand...

Since Beck said it.  Then it's an evil hate filled process that should be banned.

True story.


----------



## The T

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about Glenn Beck is that at some point, he was just too crazy for even Fox News.
> 
> That about says it all, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was the ultimate decider on what Glenn could say, so Beck decided he needed to move on.
> 
> Right now Beck is losing credibility not because he has crazy ideas, but because he doesn't have a free forum to air his views. His radio show usually turns into a comedy show and it pretty clear that Beck is a rightwing extremist. He supported Michelle Bachmann, and that's when I started to question him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, don't give me the alternate reality.
> 
> Fox fired Beck because no one wanted their commercials associated with his craziness.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not seeing why supporting Bachmann makes him an extremist. Bachmann sounds more like the nuttiness. It's just that on some level, you know that she's unelectable.
Click to expand...

 
o. Beck left on his own and started his own network. FOX's ratings at Beck's time slot were very high. Why would they get rid of someone that brought them high ratings?


----------



## Big Fitz

Beck also is seeing the future, and it's not in network cable, but on line.  The Huffington Post has shown this to be true.  So Beck did the same where he has total control of his content.


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about Glenn Beck is that at some point, he was just too crazy for even Fox News.
> 
> That about says it all, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was the ultimate decider on what Glenn could say, so Beck decided he needed to move on.
> 
> Right now Beck is losing credibility not because he has crazy ideas, but because he doesn't have a free forum to air his views. His radio show usually turns into a comedy show and it pretty clear that Beck is a rightwing extremist. He supported Michelle Bachmann, and that's when I started to question him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, don't give me the alternate reality.
> 
> Fox fired Beck because no one wanted their commercials associated with his craziness.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not seeing why supporting Bachmann makes him an extremist. Bachmann sounds more like the nuttiness.  It's just that on some level, you know that she's unelectable.
Click to expand...


Fox did not fire Glenn Beck, he quit.


----------



## Truthmatters

"ACORN = American Communist Organization of Radical Negroids "



Look you useless piece of fucking shit op.

You and your racist asshole friends might as welll move the fuck out of this country.

There is no room for you here.

The country will NEVER be your racist utopia.

WE OUT NUMBER YOU.


----------



## JoeB131

The T said:


> o. Beck left on his own and started his own network. FOX's ratings at Beck's time slot were very high. Why would they get rid of someone that brought them high ratings?



Because High Ratings don't matter if you can't get people to put commercials in that timeslot. 

No one wanted their commercials associated with his show.  All he got for commercials were the assholes telling you to buy gold.  

Big corporations didn't want their product on his show. 

YOu just don't get how this works.  The Big Corporations play you, but they aren't going to lose money in the process.


----------



## JoeB131

peach174 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was the ultimate decider on what Glenn could say, so Beck decided he needed to move on.
> 
> Right now Beck is losing credibility not because he has crazy ideas, but because he doesn't have a free forum to air his views. His radio show usually turns into a comedy show and it pretty clear that Beck is a rightwing extremist. He supported Michelle Bachmann, and that's when I started to question him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, don't give me the alternate reality.
> 
> Fox fired Beck because no one wanted their commercials associated with his craziness.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not seeing why supporting Bachmann makes him an extremist. Bachmann sounds more like the nuttiness.  It's just that on some level, you know that she's unelectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox did not fire Glenn Beck, he quit.
Click to expand...


I know you really, really need to believe that.


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about Glenn Beck is that at some point, he was just too crazy for even Fox News.
> 
> That about says it all, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was the ultimate decider on what Glenn could say, so Beck decided he needed to move on.
> 
> Right now Beck is losing credibility not because he has crazy ideas, but because he doesn't have a free forum to air his views. His radio show usually turns into a comedy show and it pretty clear that Beck is a rightwing extremist. He supported Michelle Bachmann, and that's when I started to question him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, don't give me the alternate reality.
> 
> Fox fired Beck because no one wanted their commercials associated with his craziness.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not seeing why supporting Bachmann makes him an extremist. Bachmann sounds more like the nuttiness.  It's just that on some level, you know that she's unelectable.
Click to expand...


Beck wasn't fired. It's impossible to be fired and still stick around for several months. 

STFU liar. 

And FYI, I knew she was unelectable the moment she opened her mouth. When she started spreading gossip about other candidates on the word of some woman she talked to and never vetted I completely wrote her off.


----------



## JoeB131

Big Fitz said:


> Beck also is seeing the future, and it's not in network cable, but on line.  The Huffington Post has shown this to be true.  So Beck did the same where he has total control of his content.



Maybe.  

Not sure if that's a good thing or not.  I think it's more of a progression in the wrong direction. 

You go from Cable Networks that pitch to certain demographics to websites that cater to them exclusively...  does it make us smarter, or do we just go to the website that confirm our biases?


----------



## Mac1958

.

Glenn Beck is both an example and a symptom of the bizarre mess that is today's GOP.

.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox was the ultimate decider on what Glenn could say, so Beck decided he needed to move on.
> 
> Right now Beck is losing credibility not because he has crazy ideas, but because he doesn't have a free forum to air his views. His radio show usually turns into a comedy show and it pretty clear that Beck is a rightwing extremist. He supported Michelle Bachmann, and that's when I started to question him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, don't give me the alternate reality.
> 
> Fox fired Beck because no one wanted their commercials associated with his craziness.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not seeing why supporting Bachmann makes him an extremist. Bachmann sounds more like the nuttiness.  It's just that on some level, you know that she's unelectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck wasn't fired. It's impossible to be fired and still stick around for several months.
> 
> STFU liar.
> 
> And FYI, I knew she was unelectable the moment she opened her mouth. When she started spreading gossip about other candidates on the word of some woman she talked to and never vetted I completely wrote her off.
Click to expand...


Are we getting testy?  

Of course, he was fired.  true, they didn't pull him off the air that day, because, hey, that would be uglier than the situation they had. Who wants to admit that they danced to Media Matters Tune?  

So I guess they let him save face by claiming he was pursuing other venues, and then replaced him by a panel where no one could take the blame for lower ratings.  

On a monetary thing, "The Five" is making more money than Beck did because people will put their commercials there.  

There's also the internal conflict in Fox.  The journalism half of the company wants to be taken seriously as a new station, and the Circus clowns (Beck, O'Reilly, Hannity) take away from that.  But that's where the money is.  Except in Beck's case, they were losing money, and that's why they went.


----------



## JakeStarkey

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*



Even the progressive conservatives hate GB's nonsense.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Glenn Beck is both an example and a symptom of the bizarre mess that is today's GOP.
> 
> .



I think it's a little worse than that.  

I think both sides have these "info-Celebrities" that play to rousing the rabble.  

As horrified as I am by Beck, Fox did the responsible thing and pulled him.  MSNBC gave Al Sharpton a microphone, knowing the guy caused enough trouble with a bullhorn.  

And that's kind of the problem. These outrageous characters get ratings, while they lower the level of debate.  I'd put the intelligence of the average USMB poster above some of these jokers.


----------



## occupied

Beck seems to be the originator of a pretty dangerous idea, I never heard the notion that right wing politics cannot possibly lead to an authoritarian state until he came along. The people of this board continually lumping every horrible thing that ever happened in the history of human governance into "the left" is pretty annoying. Beck sold that big lie nightly, for that crime against reason itself he should be despised by all.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Authoritarianism certainly can, has, and will come from the right as well as the left.  Any who denies this is mentally ill, ignorant, or malignantly motivated, or perhaps all three.


----------



## Truthmatters

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Glenn Beck is both an example and a symptom of the bizarre mess that is today's GOP.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a little worse than that.
> 
> I think both sides have these "info-Celebrities" that play to rousing the rabble.
> 
> As horrified as I am by Beck, Fox did the responsible thing and pulled him.  MSNBC gave Al Sharpton a microphone, knowing the guy caused enough trouble with a bullhorn.
> 
> And that's kind of the problem. These outrageous characters get ratings, while they lower the level of debate.  I'd put the intelligence of the average USMB poster above some of these jokers.
Click to expand...


Sharpton has done NOTHING like you claim you fucking racist


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Glenn Beck is both an example and a symptom of the bizarre mess that is today's GOP.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a little worse than that.
> 
> I think both sides have these "info-Celebrities" that play to rousing the rabble.
> 
> As horrified as I am by Beck, Fox did the responsible thing and pulled him.  MSNBC gave Al Sharpton a microphone, knowing the guy caused enough trouble with a bullhorn.
> 
> And that's kind of the problem. These outrageous characters get ratings, while they lower the level of debate.  I'd put the intelligence of the average USMB poster above some of these jokers.
Click to expand...



This is my own little conspiracy theory, but I remember that MSNBC put Sharpton in there as a fill-in host after blowing someone else out.  He wasn't permanent at the time.  My guess is that he turned out to want the gig full time, and the network was essentially forced to give it to him.  A lefty network can't turn down Sharpton, PC won the day there.

.


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Glenn Beck is both an example and a symptom of the bizarre mess that is today's GOP.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a little worse than that.
> 
> I think both sides have these "info-Celebrities" that play to rousing the rabble.
> 
> As horrified as I am by Beck, Fox did the responsible thing and pulled him.  MSNBC gave Al Sharpton a microphone, knowing the guy caused enough trouble with a bullhorn.
> 
> And that's kind of the problem. These outrageous characters get ratings, while they lower the level of debate.  I'd put the intelligence of the average USMB poster above some of these jokers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharpton has done NOTHING like you claim you fucking racist
Click to expand...


You really can't keep yourself from lying can you?


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Glenn Beck is both an example and a symptom of the bizarre mess that is today's GOP.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a little worse than that.
> 
> I think both sides have these "info-Celebrities" that play to rousing the rabble.
> 
> As horrified as I am by Beck, Fox did the responsible thing and pulled him.  MSNBC gave Al Sharpton a microphone, knowing the guy caused enough trouble with a bullhorn.
> 
> And that's kind of the problem. These outrageous characters get ratings, while they lower the level of debate.  I'd put the intelligence of the average USMB poster above some of these jokers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is my own little conspiracy theory, but I remember that MSNBC put Sharpton in there as a fill-in host after blowing someone else out.  He wasn't permanent at the time.  My guess is that he turned out to want the gig full time, and the network was essentially forced to give it to him.  A lefty network can't turn down Sharpton, PC won the day there.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The slot was formerly held by a guy named Cenk Ugnar. But Cenk had a bad habit of taking Obama to task for not being liberal enough.  

Frankly, whatever they were smoking when they thought that was a good idea, who knows. 

I mean. It's Al Sharpton.  Tawana Brawley. Crown  Heights.


----------



## JoeB131

Truthmatters said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Glenn Beck is both an example and a symptom of the bizarre mess that is today's GOP.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a little worse than that.
> 
> I think both sides have these "info-Celebrities" that play to rousing the rabble.
> 
> As horrified as I am by Beck, Fox did the responsible thing and pulled him.  MSNBC gave Al Sharpton a microphone, knowing the guy caused enough trouble with a bullhorn.
> 
> And that's kind of the problem. These outrageous characters get ratings, while they lower the level of debate.  I'd put the intelligence of the average USMB poster above some of these jokers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharpton has done NOTHING like you claim you fucking racist
Click to expand...


So you are pretending the Tawana Brawley and Crown Heights stuff didn't happen.  

Giving Al Sharpton a microphone is about as responsible as giving a pyromaniac a book of matches and a can of gasoline.


----------



## Truthmatters

What exactly did Sharpton do wrong in the Tawana brawly case?


----------



## Truthmatters

He trusted and tried to protect a very needy little girl.

She was in need of help.

That is why she created the lie in the first place.

But she was a black girl so you will NEVER forgive her huh?


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> He trusted and tried to protect a very needy little girl.
> 
> She was in need of help.
> 
> That is why she created the lie in the first place.
> 
> But she was a black girl so you will NEVER forgive her huh?



Yes, I can see how you would feel a bond with her. Must come natural to a pathological liar like yourself.


----------



## JoeB131

Truthmatters said:


> He trusted and tried to protect a very needy little girl.
> 
> She was in need of help.
> 
> That is why she created the lie in the first place.
> 
> But she was a black girl so you will NEVER forgive her huh?



No, what I don't forgive is that he supported her ludicrous claims, and after it became pretty evident to everyone the girl was lying, he kept claiming that he story was true and that everyone was in a conspiracy to cover up.  

She was a seriously messed up individual, who mutiliated herself because she didn't want her parents to beat her.


----------



## peach174

The main stream news spun (which is very biased,who have 3 or more liberals talking points against 1 conservative, on most of their shows) the lie that Beck was fired.

You've heard that Fox News fired Glenn Beck, right? You heard that Fox couldn't manage him anymore. You read that network president Roger Ailes canned him to stem the rush of advertisers fleeing his program. You saw on the evening news that his program has been shedding viewers so fast Beck can hardly stop crying. All not true.

Those headlines and news leads have been repeated so often it&#8217;s safe to assume they&#8217;re all true. Even Beck&#8217;s kids must think their old man got a pink slip.

Except that he didn&#8217;t.

The grossly misleading headlines are typical of competing networks and talking heads that prefer a controversial story about sinking ships to the truth. Of course they&#8217;re rooting for Fox and Beck&#8217;s collective failures; that&#8217;s the game plan in a highly competitive marketplace.

The real surprise would have been if the Los Angeles Times or other news outlets had reported the situation more accurately. Isn&#8217;t it a better story when you hear Beck was fired because he didn&#8217;t get along with network brass? Don&#8217;t your ears perk up when some talking head reports that Beck&#8217;s gig has suddenly become the biggest television flop since "The Chevy Chase Show"?

Unfortunately, the truth is much less controversial.

The fair and balanced reality is Beck&#8217;s contract was set to expire this year. He and his vastly underrated business and creative teams at Mercury Radio Arts have long considered a change when he became, in effect, a free agent. It&#8217;s not what his detractors want you to hear, but if Beck and his production company had wanted to keep the daily show, he would have signed a new deal and continued clubbing the competition.

Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.

The only difference between Fox and all the rest of the news, is because they have a more equal balance of liberals and conservative in their talking points.
When bills are reported on Fox they give the bill numbers so that you can go to Thomas.gov and look it up. The other news doesn't do that, you have to watch c-span to get those numbers.
The main stream news has a lot more edited quotes from politicians than Fox ever has.


----------



## Truthmatters

JoeB131 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> He trusted and tried to protect a very needy little girl.
> 
> She was in need of help.
> 
> That is why she created the lie in the first place.
> 
> But she was a black girl so you will NEVER forgive her huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I don't forgive is that he supported her ludicrous claims, and after it became pretty evident to everyone the girl was lying, he kept claiming that he story was true and that everyone was in a conspiracy to cover up.
> 
> She was a seriously messed up individual, who mutiliated herself because she didn't want her parents to beat her.
Click to expand...


He trusted a little girl who was in some very dangerous elements.

He did nothing but try to help a young girl (15 years old) who was trying to get out of a home that was abusive and dangerous.

She was trying to protect herself from an abusive step parent when she made up that lie.


But if she was a blonde you would have forgiven her.


----------



## JoeB131

The problem is, Roger Ailes has said that he's perfectly fine with people thinking he fired Beck, without actually saying he fired Beck.  

Fox News is at the end of the day a business, and Glenn Beck was losing money...


----------



## JoeB131

Truthmatters said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> He trusted and tried to protect a very needy little girl.
> 
> She was in need of help.
> 
> That is why she created the lie in the first place.
> 
> But she was a black girl so you will NEVER forgive her huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I don't forgive is that he supported her ludicrous claims, and after it became pretty evident to everyone the girl was lying, he kept claiming that he story was true and that everyone was in a conspiracy to cover up.
> 
> She was a seriously messed up individual, who mutiliated herself because she didn't want her parents to beat her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He trusted a little girl who was in some very dangerous elements.
> 
> He did nothing but try to help a young girl (15 years old) who was trying to get out of a home that was abusive and dangerous.
> 
> She was trying to protect herself from an abusive step parent when she made up that lie.
> 
> 
> But if she was a blonde you would have forgiven her.
Click to expand...


NOt really. I'm not the forgiving type.


----------



## Truthmatters

peach174 said:


> The main stream news spun (which is very biased,who have 3 or more liberals talking points against 1 conservative, on most of their shows) the lie that Beck was fired.
> 
> You've heard that Fox News fired Glenn Beck, right? You heard that Fox couldn't manage him anymore. You read that network president Roger Ailes canned him to stem the rush of advertisers fleeing his program. You saw on the evening news that his program has been shedding viewers so fast Beck can hardly stop crying. All not true.
> 
> Those headlines and news leads have been repeated so often its safe to assume theyre all true. Even Becks kids must think their old man got a pink slip.
> 
> Except that he didnt.
> 
> The grossly misleading headlines are typical of competing networks and talking heads that prefer a controversial story about sinking ships to the truth. Of course theyre rooting for Fox and Becks collective failures; thats the game plan in a highly competitive marketplace.
> 
> The real surprise would have been if the Los Angeles Times or other news outlets had reported the situation more accurately. Isnt it a better story when you hear Beck was fired because he didnt get along with network brass? Dont your ears perk up when some talking head reports that Becks gig has suddenly become the biggest television flop since "The Chevy Chase Show"?
> 
> Unfortunately, the truth is much less controversial.
> 
> The fair and balanced reality is Becks contract was set to expire this year. He and his vastly underrated business and creative teams at Mercury Radio Arts have long considered a change when he became, in effect, a free agent. Its not what his detractors want you to hear, but if Beck and his production company had wanted to keep the daily show, he would have signed a new deal and continued clubbing the competition.
> 
> Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.
> 
> The only difference between Fox and all the rest of the news, is because they have a more equal balance of liberals and conservative in their talking points.
> When bills are reported on Fox they give the bill numbers so that you can go to Thomas.gov and look it up. The other news doesn't do that, you have to watch c-span to get those numbers.
> The main stream news has a lot more edited quotes from politicians than Fox ever has.



They have been repetedly caught in lies.

They have been sued by employees for forced lying

They have a top management that is MIRED in international fraud cases.


And you pick them as the honest one of all the MSM?

your a dusgruntled brained hack


----------



## Truthmatters

JoeB131 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I don't forgive is that he supported her ludicrous claims, and after it became pretty evident to everyone the girl was lying, he kept claiming that he story was true and that everyone was in a conspiracy to cover up.
> 
> She was a seriously messed up individual, who mutiliated herself because she didn't want her parents to beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He trusted a little girl who was in some very dangerous elements.
> 
> He did nothing but try to help a young girl (15 years old) who was trying to get out of a home that was abusive and dangerous.
> 
> She was trying to protect herself from an abusive step parent when she made up that lie.
> 
> 
> But if she was a blonde you would have forgiven her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOt really. I'm not the forgiving type.
Click to expand...


So that is Sharptons big crime for you.

That he trusted a very troubled little black girl?


Yeap your a racist


----------



## Truthmatters

Do you also not forgive the people in germany who had to lie to the nazis to stay alive?


----------



## Truthmatters

Tawana Brawley rape allegations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Possible motives

Much of the grand jury evidence pointed to a possible motive for Brawley's falsifying the incident: trying to avoid violent punishment from her mother and her stepfather Ralph King. Witnesses testified that Glenda Brawley had previously beaten her daughter for running away and for spending nights with boys. King had a history of violence that included stabbing his first wife 14 times, later shooting and killing her. There was considerable evidence that King could and would violently attack Brawley: when Brawley had been arrested on a shoplifting charge the previous May, King attempted to beat her for the offense while at the police station. Witnesses have also described King as having talked about his stepdaughter in a sexualized manner.[20] On the day of her alleged disappearance, Brawley had skipped school to visit boyfriend Todd Buxton, who was serving a six-month jail sentence. When Buxton's mother (with whom she had visited Buxton in jail) urged her to get home before she got in trouble, Brawley told her, "I'm already in trouble." She described how angry Ralph King was over a previous incident of her staying out late.[21]

There was evidence that Brawley's mother and King participated knowingly in the hoax. Neighbors told the grand jury that in February they overheard Glenda Brawley saying to Mr. King, "You shouldn't have took the money because after it all comes out, they're going to find out the truth." Another neighbor heard Mrs. Brawley say, "They know we're lying and they're going to find out and come and get us."[20]

In April 1989, New York Newsday published claims by a boyfriend of Brawley's, Daryl Rodriguez, that she had told him the story was fabricated, with help from her mother, in order to avert the wrath of her stepfather.[22] Writing about the case in a 2004 book on perceptions of racial violence, sociologist Jonathan Markovitz concluded "it is reasonable to suggest that Brawley's fear and the kinds of suffering that she must have gone through must have been truly staggering if they were enough to force her to resort to cutting her hair, covering herself in feces and crawling into a garbage bag."[5]


----------



## Truthmatters

The little girl was in a hell home and was trying to get the hell out alive


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> He trusted a little girl who was in some very dangerous elements.
> 
> He did nothing but try to help a young girl (15 years old) who was trying to get out of a home that was abusive and dangerous.
> 
> She was trying to protect herself from an abusive step parent when she made up that lie.
> 
> 
> But if she was a blonde you would have forgiven her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. I'm not the forgiving type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that is Sharptons big crime for you.
> 
> That he trusted a very troubled little black girl?
> 
> 
> Yeap your a racist
Click to expand...


No, Sharpton is a liar, like you.


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main stream news spun (which is very biased,who have 3 or more liberals talking points against 1 conservative, on most of their shows) the lie that Beck was fired.
> 
> You've heard that Fox News fired Glenn Beck, right? You heard that Fox couldn't manage him anymore. You read that network president Roger Ailes canned him to stem the rush of advertisers fleeing his program. You saw on the evening news that his program has been shedding viewers so fast Beck can hardly stop crying. All not true.
> 
> Those headlines and news leads have been repeated so often its safe to assume theyre all true. Even Becks kids must think their old man got a pink slip.
> 
> Except that he didnt.
> 
> The grossly misleading headlines are typical of competing networks and talking heads that prefer a controversial story about sinking ships to the truth. Of course theyre rooting for Fox and Becks collective failures; thats the game plan in a highly competitive marketplace.
> 
> The real surprise would have been if the Los Angeles Times or other news outlets had reported the situation more accurately. Isnt it a better story when you hear Beck was fired because he didnt get along with network brass? Dont your ears perk up when some talking head reports that Becks gig has suddenly become the biggest television flop since "The Chevy Chase Show"?
> 
> Unfortunately, the truth is much less controversial.
> 
> The fair and balanced reality is Becks contract was set to expire this year. He and his vastly underrated business and creative teams at Mercury Radio Arts have long considered a change when he became, in effect, a free agent. Its not what his detractors want you to hear, but if Beck and his production company had wanted to keep the daily show, he would have signed a new deal and continued clubbing the competition.
> 
> Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.
> 
> The only difference between Fox and all the rest of the news, is because they have a more equal balance of liberals and conservative in their talking points.
> When bills are reported on Fox they give the bill numbers so that you can go to Thomas.gov and look it up. The other news doesn't do that, you have to watch c-span to get those numbers.
> The main stream news has a lot more edited quotes from politicians than Fox ever has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been repeatedly caught in lies.
> 
> They have been sued by employees for forced lying
> 
> They have a top management that is MIRED in international fraud cases.
> 
> 
> And you pick them as the honest one of all the MSM?
> 
> your a dusgruntled brained hack
Click to expand...



Where did I say honest?
Did you read this: Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.
I stated why more people watch Fox.
None of our news is all that honest any longer, IT'S ABOUT RATINGS,SPIN, AND COMPETITION.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

American_Jihad said:


> *Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?*


'Cause he's insane.​


> "*Glenn Beck's website, The Blaze,* would like you to know that Trayvon Martin, the Florida teenager shot and killed by neighborhood watch volunteer George Zimmerman, *might have been* an arsonist. Or a kidnapper. Or even a murderer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crazy IS As Crazy SAYS*​


----------



## Truthmatters

Artevelde said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. I'm not the forgiving type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is Sharptons big crime for you.
> 
> That he trusted a very troubled little black girl?
> 
> 
> Yeap your a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Sharpton is a liar, like you.
Click to expand...


Wow great proof...............that you are a racist


----------



## Cowman

BDBoop said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, now that he's pulled an Oprah, he's pretty much completely faded from the public eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he's not gone. He still has The Blaze and he's still talking bullshit.
> 
> People don't just forget their feelings about somebody who is no longer as visible in their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of us do.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but most people don't. Especially not when it comes to politics. When a terrible president like Bush leaves office people expect to just forget what he's done, and the legacy he's left. Same thing with Obama... there will be people who will expect the same if he leaves office, but people will still harbor ill will toward him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

peach174 said:


> The main stream news spun (which is very biased,who have 3 or more liberals talking points against 1 conservative, on most of their shows) the lie that Beck was fired.
> 
> You've heard that Fox News fired Glenn Beck, right? You heard that Fox couldn't manage him anymore. You read that network president Roger Ailes canned him to stem the rush of advertisers fleeing his program. You saw on the evening news that his program has been shedding viewers so fast Beck can hardly stop crying. All not true.
> 
> Those headlines and news leads have been repeated so often its safe to assume theyre all true. Even Becks kids must think their old man got a pink slip.
> 
> Except that he didnt.
> 
> The grossly misleading headlines are typical of competing networks and talking heads that prefer a controversial story about sinking ships to the truth. Of course theyre rooting for Fox and Becks collective failures; thats the game plan in a highly competitive marketplace.
> 
> The real surprise would have been if the Los Angeles Times or other news outlets had reported the situation more accurately. Isnt it a better story when you hear Beck was fired because he didnt get along with network brass? Dont your ears perk up when some talking head reports that Becks gig has suddenly become the biggest television flop since "The Chevy Chase Show"?
> 
> Unfortunately, the truth is much less controversial.
> 
> The fair and balanced reality is Becks contract was set to expire this year. He and his vastly underrated business and creative teams at Mercury Radio Arts have long considered a change when he became, in effect, a free agent. Its not what his detractors want you to hear, but if Beck and his production company had wanted to keep the daily show, he would have signed a new deal and continued clubbing the competition.
> 
> Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.
> 
> The only difference between Fox and all the rest of the news, is because they have a more equal balance of liberals and conservative in their talking points.
> When bills are reported on Fox they give the bill numbers so that you can go to Thomas.gov and look it up. The other news doesn't do that, you have to watch c-span to get those numbers.
> The main stream news has a lot more edited quotes from politicians than Fox ever has.



Peach, go look up Cleon Skousen and read about him and his works, then look up the John Birch Society and its info (and for heavens sakes, go to friendly sources), then read 'Joseph Smith and the Constitution Hanging by a Thread and the Elders of Zion."

You do all that, and you will understand Glenn Beck.


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that is Sharptons big crime for you.
> 
> That he trusted a very troubled little black girl?
> 
> 
> Yeap your a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sharpton is a liar, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow great proof...............that you are a racist
Click to expand...


Being called a racist by a pathological liar like you is not really an insult.


----------



## Truthmatters

You are the one who provided no facts to prove you claim.


----------



## Truthmatters

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main stream news spun (which is very biased,who have 3 or more liberals talking points against 1 conservative, on most of their shows) the lie that Beck was fired.
> 
> You've heard that Fox News fired Glenn Beck, right? You heard that Fox couldn't manage him anymore. You read that network president Roger Ailes canned him to stem the rush of advertisers fleeing his program. You saw on the evening news that his program has been shedding viewers so fast Beck can hardly stop crying. All not true.
> 
> Those headlines and news leads have been repeated so often it&#8217;s safe to assume they&#8217;re all true. Even Beck&#8217;s kids must think their old man got a pink slip.
> 
> Except that he didn&#8217;t.
> 
> The grossly misleading headlines are typical of competing networks and talking heads that prefer a controversial story about sinking ships to the truth. Of course they&#8217;re rooting for Fox and Beck&#8217;s collective failures; that&#8217;s the game plan in a highly competitive marketplace.
> 
> The real surprise would have been if the Los Angeles Times or other news outlets had reported the situation more accurately. Isn&#8217;t it a better story when you hear Beck was fired because he didn&#8217;t get along with network brass? Don&#8217;t your ears perk up when some talking head reports that Beck&#8217;s gig has suddenly become the biggest television flop since "The Chevy Chase Show"?
> 
> Unfortunately, the truth is much less controversial.
> 
> The fair and balanced reality is Beck&#8217;s contract was set to expire this year. He and his vastly underrated business and creative teams at Mercury Radio Arts have long considered a change when he became, in effect, a free agent. It&#8217;s not what his detractors want you to hear, but if Beck and his production company had wanted to keep the daily show, he would have signed a new deal and continued clubbing the competition.
> 
> Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.
> 
> The only difference between Fox and all the rest of the news, is because they have a more equal balance of liberals and conservative in their talking points.
> When bills are reported on Fox they give the bill numbers so that you can go to Thomas.gov and look it up. The other news doesn't do that, you have to watch c-span to get those numbers.
> The main stream news has a lot more edited quotes from politicians than Fox ever has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been repeatedly caught in lies.
> 
> They have been sued by employees for forced lying
> 
> They have a top management that is MIRED in international fraud cases.
> 
> 
> And you pick them as the honest one of all the MSM?
> 
> your a dusgruntled brained hack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say honest?
> Did you read this: Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.
> I stated why more people watch Fox.
> None of our news is all that honest any longer, IT'S ABOUT RATINGS,SPIN, AND COMPETITION.
Click to expand...


Yes we have a corporate news.

why the fuck would it lean liberal?


Your quote in red is absolute bullshit


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> You are the one who provided no facts to prove you claim.



Again you lie, as everybody who was in that thread knows. But of course you quit that thread because you are a lying coward.

Do you still want to repeat your lie here?


----------



## Truthmatters

what fucking thread you maroon?


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> what fucking thread you maroon?



The other one in the Flame Zone where you posited a lie and I called you on it.


----------



## Truthmatters

Name the thread you dweeb


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> Name the thread you dweeb



You know very well which one. So far, you're the most pathetic hypocrite I've encountered on USMB.


----------



## peach174

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main stream news spun (which is very biased,who have 3 or more liberals talking points against 1 conservative, on most of their shows) the lie that Beck was fired.
> 
> You've heard that Fox News fired Glenn Beck, right? You heard that Fox couldn't manage him anymore. You read that network president Roger Ailes canned him to stem the rush of advertisers fleeing his program. You saw on the evening news that his program has been shedding viewers so fast Beck can hardly stop crying. All not true.
> 
> Those headlines and news leads have been repeated so often its safe to assume theyre all true. Even Becks kids must think their old man got a pink slip.
> 
> Except that he didnt.
> 
> The grossly misleading headlines are typical of competing networks and talking heads that prefer a controversial story about sinking ships to the truth. Of course theyre rooting for Fox and Becks collective failures; thats the game plan in a highly competitive marketplace.
> 
> The real surprise would have been if the Los Angeles Times or other news outlets had reported the situation more accurately. Isnt it a better story when you hear Beck was fired because he didnt get along with network brass? Dont your ears perk up when some talking head reports that Becks gig has suddenly become the biggest television flop since "The Chevy Chase Show"?
> 
> Unfortunately, the truth is much less controversial.
> 
> The fair and balanced reality is Becks contract was set to expire this year. He and his vastly underrated business and creative teams at Mercury Radio Arts have long considered a change when he became, in effect, a free agent. Its not what his detractors want you to hear, but if Beck and his production company had wanted to keep the daily show, he would have signed a new deal and continued clubbing the competition.
> 
> Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.
> 
> The only difference between Fox and all the rest of the news, is because they have a more equal balance of liberals and conservative in their talking points.
> When bills are reported on Fox they give the bill numbers so that you can go to Thomas.gov and look it up. The other news doesn't do that, you have to watch c-span to get those numbers.
> The main stream news has a lot more edited quotes from politicians than Fox ever has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach, go look up Cleon Skousen and read about him and his works, then look up the John Birch Society and its info (and for heavens sakes, go to friendly sources), then read 'Joseph Smith and the Constitution Hanging by a Thread and the Elders of Zion."
> 
> You do all that, and you will understand Glenn Beck.
Click to expand...


What has that got to do with, Beck was not fired and that he quit ?
I'm talking about how all of our news does their reporting.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Glenn Beck ???

Wasnt he the intellectual counterpart to Keith Olbermann ?


----------



## JakeStarkey

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main stream news spun (which is very biased,who have 3 or more liberals talking points against 1 conservative, on most of their shows) the lie that Beck was fired.
> 
> You've heard that Fox News fired Glenn Beck, right? You heard that Fox couldn't manage him anymore. You read that network president Roger Ailes canned him to stem the rush of advertisers fleeing his program. You saw on the evening news that his program has been shedding viewers so fast Beck can hardly stop crying. All not true.
> 
> Those headlines and news leads have been repeated so often its safe to assume theyre all true. Even Becks kids must think their old man got a pink slip.
> 
> Except that he didnt.
> 
> The grossly misleading headlines are typical of competing networks and talking heads that prefer a controversial story about sinking ships to the truth. Of course theyre rooting for Fox and Becks collective failures; thats the game plan in a highly competitive marketplace.
> 
> The real surprise would have been if the Los Angeles Times or other news outlets had reported the situation more accurately. Isnt it a better story when you hear Beck was fired because he didnt get along with network brass? Dont your ears perk up when some talking head reports that Becks gig has suddenly become the biggest television flop since "The Chevy Chase Show"?
> 
> Unfortunately, the truth is much less controversial.
> 
> The fair and balanced reality is Becks contract was set to expire this year. He and his vastly underrated business and creative teams at Mercury Radio Arts have long considered a change when he became, in effect, a free agent. Its not what his detractors want you to hear, but if Beck and his production company had wanted to keep the daily show, he would have signed a new deal and continued clubbing the competition.
> 
> Until people get it into their heads that the news is about ratings, competition,spin and not really accurate news many will continue to believe the spins and lies.
> 
> The only difference between Fox and all the rest of the news, is because they have a more equal balance of liberals and conservative in their talking points.
> When bills are reported on Fox they give the bill numbers so that you can go to Thomas.gov and look it up. The other news doesn't do that, you have to watch c-span to get those numbers.
> The main stream news has a lot more edited quotes from politicians than Fox ever has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach, go look up Cleon Skousen and read about him and his works, then look up the John Birch Society and its info (and for heavens sakes, go to friendly sources), then read 'Joseph Smith and the Constitution Hanging by a Thread and the Elders of Zion."
> 
> You do all that, and you will understand Glenn Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has that got to do with, Beck was not fired and that he quit ?
> I'm talking about how all of our news does their reporting.
Click to expand...


He quit because Roger told him his contract would not be renegotiated, which was fine with Glenn.  Part of the reason for the unwillingness of Fox to negotiate was the material of the post above.  Even Roger went "wow, too strange a dude for even us!"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Truthmatters is a moron and a racist. How ironic that it is trying to label someone else.


----------



## Dot Com

Cowman said:


> He's a completely dishonest hyperbolic fear monger.



for some reason Righties need to constantly be scared of something or someone


----------



## peach174

Liberals have such a fit about Fox News and want it off the air,yet MSNBC is just fine.
Conservatives do not want to get the main stream media or MSNBC off the air.
Fox has around 2 million viewers and to hear liberals talk about them, you would think that all 55 million of registered Republican voters watch Fox news.
One station that has conservative leanings and the left have a fit about it and want it off the air.

http://archive.mrc.org/biasbasics/pdf/BiasBasics.pdf

Liberal Journalists outnumber Conservatives by 5:1
Even the libs see liberal bias.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Dot Com said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a completely dishonest hyperbolic fear monger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason Righties need to constantly be scared of something or someone
Click to expand...



Next thing you know those righties will be throwing pies at public speakers, interrupting press conferences and disrupting businesses and public parks


----------



## JakeStarkey

No one wants Fox gone: too much wacky fun and plastic blonds.

No one wants MSNBC gone: too much wacky fun and funny blitzy gay gals and guys.

They are not news stations, merely opinion and commentary.

I try to watch about 30 minutes of each daily.


----------



## peach174

Yes they do want Fox gone.
Den. Rockefeller wants Fox and MSNBC off the air;
RealClearPolitics - Video - Sen. Rockefeller: FCC Should Take FOX News, MSNBC Off Airwaves


Weasel Zippers » Blog Archive » Soros-Funded Leftist Group Demands FCC Take Fox News Off The Air&#8230;

The Liberals have been trying to get rid of Fox News ever since it's been on the air.
Just like they have been trying with Rush Limbaugh and right wing talk radio.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I was unaware that Rockefeller was "they".  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

A "Fairness Doctrine" is sorely needed.....................So liberals can finally be heard !


----------



## Mr. Shaman

LogikAndReazon said:


> Glenn Beck ???
> 
> Wasnt he *the intellectual counterpart to Keith Olbermann?*


Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....let's seeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a8r46PQDbU]Pittsburgh killer inspired by Beck - YouTube[/ame]

*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mQ6jV6VgQI]Glenn Beck barks ((( are you losing it glenn?))) - YouTube[/ame]

*Hardly.*

(That's *not-hardly*, for you Bush-fans.)​


----------



## peach174

JakeStarkey said:


> I was unaware that Rockefeller was "they".  Thanks for the heads up.



It's not just him Jake, there are many petitioning the FCC to get them off the air.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I have no use for Olbermann, O'Donnell,  Beck, and Rush.  I listen to Glenn to see just how badly he can mash up his own brew of LDS political philosophy and American culture; he is a hoot!

The point is: far righties and far lefties want to shut off the other side if they can.  That's why the middle is so more important than the far right or the far left.


----------



## Big Fitz

LogikAndReazon said:


> A "Fairness Doctrine" is sorely needed.....................So liberals can finally be heard !


I'll agree to the fairness doctrine after a decade long test of it's effectiveness in Hollywood and Network newsrooms.  I'm sure the left would LOVE to have an equal amount of right leaning films and reporting happening as compared to the sham they have now.


----------



## IndependntLogic

Big Fitz said:


> Beck also is seeing the future, and it's not in network cable, but on line.  The Huffington Post has shown this to be true.  So Beck did the same where he has total control of his content.



Yes! He sees the future! Like I said, I loved the episode when he saw the future and predicted that Obama would enslave all of mankind by destroying Israel last year! 


The guy is a loon but he sure was entertaining!


----------



## Big Fitz

IndependntLogic said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck also is seeing the future, and it's not in network cable, but on line.  The Huffington Post has shown this to be true.  So Beck did the same where he has total control of his content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! He sees the future! Like I said, I loved the episode when he saw the future and predicted that Obama would enslave all of mankind by destroying Israel last year!
> 
> 
> The guy is a loon but he sure was entertaining!
Click to expand...

I'd ask you to quit being an idiot, but I beleive that is beyond your ability.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Differing opinion offends their delicate, womanly, hysterical sensibilities.......................


----------



## uscitizen

Beckists are pathetic.

Beck took an oath not to lie and then promptly told a lie about having a founding US document in his hands.


----------



## uscitizen

I thought this thread should have some redeeming value so:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJOZp2ZftCw]Snowball (TM) - Another One Bites The Dust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Nick

I would love to know how Glenn Beck is wrong or is "crazy."

I've never really heard progressives give an explanation.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mr.Nick said:


> I would love to know how Glenn Beck is wrong or is "crazy."
> 
> I've never really heard progressives give an explanation.



Mr. Nick's statement demonstrates N is a crazy wrong.  What a moronic statement.


----------



## Mr.Nick

uscitizen said:


> Beckists are pathetic.
> 
> Beck took an oath not to lie and then promptly told a lie about having a founding US document in his hands.



The document was right in front of his face...

"in my hands" is a figure of speech.

What should he have said? "in my presence?"

Presence is a pretty vague term.


----------



## IndependntLogic

Big Fitz said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck also is seeing the future, and it's not in network cable, but on line.  The Huffington Post has shown this to be true.  So Beck did the same where he has total control of his content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! He sees the future! Like I said, I loved the episode when he saw the future and predicted that Obama would enslave all of mankind by destroying Israel last year!
> 
> 
> The guy is a loon but he sure was entertaining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd ask you to quit being an idiot, but I beleive that is beyond your ability.
Click to expand...


Hey idiot: You don't put a comma before "but" in that sentence. LOL! What an idiot! Wait. Perhaps I was unnecessarily harsh with you. Perhaps English is not your first language. If so, it can certainly be tough to master. Are you from another country? 

So then you believed Beck when he said Obama would destroy Israel last year? Of course you did sweetheart. 
So remember: In English, the subject comes _after_ the adjective. So it would be the white car, not the car white. Strange, I know.
Glad I could help you and welcome to the USA!


----------



## Big Fitz

IndependntLogic said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! He sees the future! Like I said, I loved the episode when he saw the future and predicted that Obama would enslave all of mankind by destroying Israel last year!
> 
> 
> The guy is a loon but he sure was entertaining!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to quit being an idiot, but I beleive that is beyond your ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot: You don't put a comma before "but" in that sentence. LOL! What an idiot! Wait. Perhaps I was unnecessarily harsh with you. Perhaps English is not your first language. If so, it can certainly be tough to master. Are you from another country?
> 
> So then you believed Beck when he said Obama would destroy Israel last year? Of course you did sweetheart.
> So remember: In English, the subject comes _after_ the adjective. So it would be the white car, not the car white. Strange, I know.
> Glad I could help you and welcome to the USA!
Click to expand...

Translation: I pick at grammar because I got caught deliberately making an ass out of myself by misconstruing what was meant in the post I responded to.


----------



## IndependntLogic

Big Fitz said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to quit being an idiot, but I beleive that is beyond your ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey idiot: You don't put a comma before "but" in that sentence. LOL! What an idiot! Wait. Perhaps I was unnecessarily harsh with you. Perhaps English is not your first language. If so, it can certainly be tough to master. Are you from another country?
> 
> So then you believed Beck when he said Obama would destroy Israel last year? Of course you did sweetheart.
> So remember: In English, the subject comes _after_ the adjective. So it would be the white car, not the car white. Strange, I know.
> Glad I could help you and welcome to the USA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: I pick at grammar because I got caught deliberately making an ass out of myself by misconstruing what was meant in the post I responded to.
Click to expand...


Nah that's not the translation. The translation would be more along the lines of: Before you call other people idiots, perhaps you should make sure you're not making one of yourself in the process.
So are claiming that Glenn Beck never predicted the destruction of Israel would occur last year?


----------



## M14 Shooter

1:  He won't shut up.
2:  He's usually right.

Why -wouldn't- the left hate him?


----------



## Mr.Nick

JakeStarkey said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know how Glenn Beck is wrong or is "crazy."
> 
> I've never really heard progressives give an explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Nick's statement demonstrates N is a crazy wrong.  What a moronic statement.
Click to expand...


You just proved my point dummy..


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Obama should support islamist neanderthals in the middle east and let the israelis fend for themselves...........................

Netanyahu understands this, as do many jewish voters in the states..................perhaps a handful of them will even vote republican this time around


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mr.Nick said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know how Glenn Beck is wrong or is "crazy."
> 
> I've never really heard progressives give an explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Nick's statement demonstrates N is a crazy wrong.  What a moronic statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved my point dummy..
Click to expand...


You have no point, Nick.  Add to the fact you are a libertarian, and we know you are a loon.


----------



## freedombecki

JosefK said:


> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.


Unfortunately he's not. He sticks with where facts take him. that isn't necessarily a good place for partisans on either side of the aisle.

He makes me cry, because a lot of his facts are already known to be true. 

With so few people willing to face the truth, we will likely remain in a whole lot of hurt.


----------



## JakeStarkey

freedombeck, don't pin your understanding on Glenn Beck.  He is not a charlatan at all, merely loony.

His philosophy is based on a misunderstanding of LDS political philosophy, a full acceptance of Cleon Skousena and JBS theories, and a commitment to prophetic Israel in the conservative Christian community.

If you are going to believe him, then study what he is basing his beliefs on.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

tramp stamped, face metaled, adolescent stoners would rather stick to more refined intellectual pursuits such as olbermann, maher, stewart and rolling stone............

"inquiring" minds want to know


----------



## francoHFW

Beck's a lying bought off charlatan who produces real hater/morons/dupes. A disgrace.

There are plenty of Israelis who are disgusted with Netanyahoo. His new unholy alliance will shut him up on Iran, while the adults negotiate the nuke dangers (along with scaring Pub speculators, why gas prices are down)...


----------



## jillian

Missourian said:


> Liberals hate whoever their masters tell them to hate.



that's kinda funny...


----------



## jillian

LogikAndReazon said:


> tramp stamped, face metaled, adolescent stoners would rather stick to more refined intellectual pursuits such as olbermann, maher, stewart and rolling stone............
> 
> "inquiring" minds want to know



you rightwingnuts need to make up your mind...are liberal the elite? or are liberals tramp stamped, face metaled, adolsescent stoners?


----------



## IndependntLogic

Mr.Nick said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know how Glenn Beck is wrong or is "crazy."
> 
> I've never really heard progressives give an explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Nick's statement demonstrates N is a crazy wrong.  What a moronic statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just proved my point dummy..
Click to expand...


Let's see Nick. Do you believe Israel was destroyed last year? That Obama enslaved all of mankind? That Obama is creating a Master Race through stem-cell research? That the Liberals have rounded up patriotic Americans and put them in camps?

I mean, if you've seen these things, just let me know! Otherwise, it's kinda hard to say that Beck is to be taken seriously. Although my wife is thrilled (she hates him) he's off the air, I miss him. I thought he was hilarious!


----------



## LogikAndReazon

jillian said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> tramp stamped, face metaled, adolescent stoners would rather stick to more refined intellectual pursuits such as olbermann, maher, stewart and rolling stone............
> 
> "inquiring" minds want to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you rightwingnuts need to make up your mind...are liberal the elite? or are liberals tramp stamped, face metaled, adolsescent stoners?
Click to expand...


"Elites" are what we mockingly call the marxist/socialist/communist pols, media, union thugs and education hacks that give you useless dupes your marching orders and talking points....................All they have to do is offer free stuff and blame the rich and the ghetto crowd comes running


----------



## Big Fitz

IndependntLogic said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey idiot: You don't put a comma before "but" in that sentence. LOL! What an idiot! Wait. Perhaps I was unnecessarily harsh with you. Perhaps English is not your first language. If so, it can certainly be tough to master. Are you from another country?
> 
> So then you believed Beck when he said Obama would destroy Israel last year? Of course you did sweetheart.
> So remember: In English, the subject comes _after_ the adjective. So it would be the white car, not the car white. Strange, I know.
> Glad I could help you and welcome to the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: I pick at grammar because I got caught deliberately making an ass out of myself by misconstruing what was meant in the post I responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah that's not the translation. The translation would be more along the lines of: Before you call other people idiots, perhaps you should make sure you're not making one of yourself in the process.
> So are claiming that Glenn Beck never predicted the destruction of Israel would occur last year?
Click to expand...



Are we even talking about the same subject?  Obviously not.


----------



## The T

freedombecki said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he's not. He sticks with where facts take him. that isn't necessarily a good place for partisans on either side of the aisle.
> 
> He makes me cry, because a lot of his facts are already known to be true.
> 
> With so few people willing to face the truth, we will likely remain in a whole lot of hurt.
Click to expand...

 
Indeed. ALL of his facts are tracable...and thier result is before our very eyes.

Becki? Some can't handle the truth because it flies in the face of thier adopted reailty/truth.


----------



## JoeB131

Truthmatters said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. I'm not the forgiving type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is Sharptons big crime for you.
> 
> That he trusted a very troubled little black girl?
> 
> 
> Yeap your a racist
Click to expand...


No, it was that he kept trusting her after it was pretty clear she was lying.  

And he never apologized to the decent men whose names he slandered.  

I mean, yeah, I guess if he was like, a complete retard and just not an oppurtunist, he could have bought into that story. 

But after the Forensic evidence proved otherwise... no excuse.


----------



## Salt Jones

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



Who?


----------



## freedombecki

JakeStarkey said:


> freedombeck, don't pin your understanding on Glenn Beck.  He is not a charlatan at all, merely loony.
> 
> His philosophy is based on a misunderstanding of LDS political philosophy, a full acceptance of Cleon Skousena and JBS theories, and a commitment to prophetic Israel in the conservative Christian community.
> 
> If you are going to believe him, then study what he is basing his beliefs on.


Then you agree, we disagree.


----------



## Mustang

I don't hate GB.  I just have zero respect for the man.  He's a conspiracy theorist who is also the most cynical of opportunists.  He's a charlatan who not only makes vast sums of money on the false promise of enlightening his listeners about current events and their historical context, he misleads those trusting people and fills their minds with nonsense.  It's a betrayal of trust.  

And as anyone who's ever been betrayed by someone they trusted can tell you, that is a very bitter pill.  But Beck's betrayal of the trust of tens of thousands of listeners is not the worst of Beck's offenses.  Beck is betraying the very country he professes to love by misleading people purely to enrich himself.

Beck spreads unnecessary and unwarranted fear among his listeners and makes a mockery of their sincerely felt patriotism.  I would put what Beck does on a par with someone who offers fake cures to people with serious illnesses, offering them false hope, only to take all their money even as he delays or prevents them from seeking legitimate treatments that could have saved their lives while there was still time.

That's a bitter pill indeed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

freedombecki said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> freedombeck, don't pin your understanding on Glenn Beck.  He is not a charlatan at all, merely loony.
> 
> His philosophy is based on a misunderstanding of LDS political philosophy, a full acceptance of Cleon Skousena and JBS theories, and a commitment to prophetic Israel in the conservative Christian community.
> 
> If you are going to believe him, then study what he is basing his beliefs on.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree, we disagree.
Click to expand...


I agree that you do not understand Glenn and what his underpinning are and what he is about.


----------



## freedombecki

The T said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he's not. He sticks with where facts take him. that isn't necessarily a good place for partisans on either side of the aisle.
> 
> He makes me cry, because a lot of his facts are already known to be true.
> 
> With so few people willing to face the truth, we will likely remain in a whole lot of hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. ALL of his facts are tracable...and thier result is before our very eyes.
> 
> Becki? Some can't handle the truth because it flies in the face of thier adopted reailty/truth.
Click to expand...

Yes, but watching Glenn Beck tell the truth that is drubbed to death by his detractors is a little like watching a duel between two people you care for, and thinking about losing either one of them is not my cup of tea. Making group inclusion centering around illegal drugs wasn't either.

There seems to be a push to destroy America from without and within. It first came to my attention when I read the book entitled "The Ugly American" by Eugene Burdick and William Lederer years ago. I knew how hard my father and uncles fought during WWII to come home with a win for the nation, and to see my country pilloried by them somehow didn't set well. Later on, I saw Americans saying bad things about America during the Vietnam War. It was a disappointment that made me pretty unhappy with people who had absolutely no heart for our men duking it out in a hot steamy jungle, facing a pretty horrendous death if they fell into an enemy's booby trap, and fighting for people who acted like they were losers while themselves were too smart and chic to concern themselves with national defense issues. I wasn't in the slightest interested in their theatre marches for pity for the enemy who'd have slit their throats ear to ear if encountered in a dark alley somewhere.

I guess it was drilled into me at an early age about sticks, stones, bones, and names not hurting. But these snotty rich kids demoralized our fighting men, and that made me unhappy when I heard about it.

Unfortunately, the left has honed this patronization to such a polish our men come home and within a few months commit suicide rather than to listen to the crap smeared on America by puerile, naive snotballs, some of who spew it from the podium of national or international television programming. When called on it, they hide behind the skirts of hyperbole and transfer it to other people's failure to have a sense of humor. There's nothing damn humorous about a police trip out to an apartment where an American soldier full of heroic resume, shot his brains all over the wall because nobody cares about how he feels, which would be lonely, misunderstood, and isolated by months of doing his duty.

I know Glenn Beck has some very good points, but I also know it takes something pretty bad to unify America. If he is a prophet, he sure is being dishonored by mobs of people who are too craven to be leaders in the world, so they pick blind leadership who invite people to avoid the harsh realities of existence while they are conniving ways to enrich themselves with all that tax money, heaping upon themselves huge salaries, benefits, expense accounts that make their salaries seem almost irrelevant, and the power to take millions of dollars and shower it on people they like rather than those who earned it and gave it up to Social Security and the IRS.

But this constant gnawing at freedoms by those who seek a different kind of government weakens the republic, the same as too much greed inflames those prone to jealousy because their parents don't take them to church to learn that covetousness is one of the big 10 things wise people do not pursue, like stealing, adultery, and bearing false witness.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If you believe Glenn to be a prophet, then you are lost.


----------



## freedombecki

JakeStarkey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> freedombeck, don't pin your understanding on Glenn Beck.  He is not a charlatan at all, merely loony.
> 
> His philosophy is based on a misunderstanding of LDS political philosophy, a full acceptance of Cleon Skousena and JBS theories, and a commitment to prophetic Israel in the conservative Christian community.
> 
> If you are going to believe him, then study what he is basing his beliefs on.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree, we disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that you do not understand Glenn and what his underpinning are and what he is about.
Click to expand...

I don't have to believe Glenn Beck, Jake. I lived through much of what he says. I know what he knows, because I've always stayed on top of current events. He's not a charlatan, he's not a loon, and he's not all that greedy. People respect him because he calls anti-Americans on the anti-Americanism, and the constant craven chip, chip, chipping away at people who do good with their lives, and not bad.


----------



## JakeStarkey

He is not a charlatan, he is not greedy, but he is a loon.

I fully understand his political and religious philosophies that have morphed into crazyville.


----------



## freedombecki

JakeStarkey said:


> If you believe Glenn to be a prophet, then you are lost.


Don't patronize me. Save it for someone you can bs to death with your obvious inattention to the lavish lifestyle the Ninnyhammer Nancies of Congress heaping upon themselves and their relatives freebie flights at the expense of the National Defense Budget here and $1.3 Billion dollars in the form of Green company environment Budget to support a family member's stake there. Who pays?

The patsy taxpayers they make of us for their pleasure and enjoyment while patting themselves on the back with yes men all around them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Talking with competency about something I fully understand is not being patronizing to you.

Romney is the correct choice for replacing Obama, while the moronic other candidates of the Far Right are not.

Romney is not and will not be lulled by the loony tunes of Beck.

I pray you are not both LDS and JBS.  If you are, you are putting the temporal in front of the spiritual.


----------



## The T

freedombecki said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he's not. He sticks with where facts take him. that isn't necessarily a good place for partisans on either side of the aisle.
> 
> He makes me cry, because a lot of his facts are already known to be true.
> 
> With so few people willing to face the truth, we will likely remain in a whole lot of hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. ALL of his facts are tracable...and thier result is before our very eyes.
> 
> Becki? Some can't handle the truth because it flies in the face of thier adopted reailty/truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but watching Glenn Beck tell the truth that is drubbed to death by his detractors is a little like watching a duel between two people you care for, and thinking about losing either one of them is not my cup of tea. Making group inclusion centering around illegal drugs wasn't either.
> 
> There seems to be a push to destroy America from without and within. It first came to my attention when I read the book entitled "The Ugly American" by Eugene Burdick and William Lederer years ago. I knew how hard my father and uncles fought during WWII to come home with a win for the nation, and to see my country pilloried by them somehow didn't set well. Later on, I saw Americans saying bad things about America during the Vietnam War. It was a disappointment that made me pretty unhappy with people who had absolutely no heart for our men duking it out in a hot steamy jungle, facing a pretty horrendous death if they fell into an enemy's booby trap, and fighting for people who acted like they were losers while themselves were too smart and chic to concern themselves with national defense issues. I wasn't in the slightest interested in their theatre marches for pity for the enemy who'd have slit their throats ear to ear if encountered in a dark alley somewhere.
> 
> I guess it was drilled into me at an early age about sticks, stones, bones, and names not hurting. But these snotty rich kids demoralized our fighting men, and that made me unhappy when I heard about it.
> 
> Unfortunately, the left has honed this patronization to such a polish our men come home and within a few months commit suicide rather than to listen to the crap smeared on America by puerile, naive snotballs, some of who spew it from the podium of national or international television programming. When called on it, they hide behind the skirts of hyperbole and transfer it to other people's failure to have a sense of humor. There's nothing damn humorous about a police trip out to an apartment where an American soldier full of heroic resume, shot his brains all over the wall because nobody cares about how he feels, which would be lonely, misunderstood, and isolated by months of doing his duty.
> 
> I know Glenn Beck has some very good points, but I also know it takes something pretty bad to unify America. If he is a prophet, he sure is being dishonored by mobs of people who are too craven to be leaders in the world, so they pick blind leadership who invite people to avoid the harsh realities of existence while they are conniving ways to enrich themselves with all that tax money, heaping upon themselves huge salaries, benefits, expense accounts that make their salaries seem almost irrelevant, and the power to take millions of dollars and shower it on people they like rather than those who earned it and gave it up to Social Security and the IRS.
> 
> But this constant gnawing at freedoms by those who seek a different kind of government weakens the republic, the same as too much greed inflames those prone to jealousy because their parents don't take them to church to learn that covetousness is one of the big 10 things wise people do not pursue, like stealing, adultery, and bearing false witness.
Click to expand...

 
Very nicely written. ~Kudos.

The number one premise when looking at ANY issue is _siding with FREEDOM, Liberty, and individual responsibility._

How Beck, and folks like you, and myself, and millions of us operate.

Not a foreign concept...but a basic and _fundamental HUMAN one._


----------



## The T

Simple. He views everything through the prism of Truth, Integrity, Love, Freedom, Liberty.

The Progressives HATE him because he unmasks _who they really are._

ALL his sources are verifiable.

ALL there is to it.


----------



## bodecea

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



Oh, is he still around?   I didn't know.


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> Simple. He views everything through the prism of Truth, Integrity, Love, Freedom, Liberty.
> 
> The Progressives HATE him because he unmasks _who they really are._
> 
> ALL his sources are verifiable.
> 
> ALL there is to it.



Someone has a bromance.


----------



## Immanuel

> Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?



Maybe this has already been stated.  I have not read the thread, but progressives hate everyone that does not believe just like they believe.

Immie


----------



## francoHFW

He's a lying, bought off, idiotic, POS hater?

Damn good way to find out who the real morons are...LOL


----------



## American_Jihad

Salt Jones said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


So now your an owl, let me guess, your a spotted owl...


----------



## American_Jihad

francoHFW said:


> He's a lying, bought off, idiotic, POS hater?
> 
> Damn good way to find out who the real morons are...LOL



franco/Hateful/Foolish/Windbag, I see you had 3 posts on this thread and all were about hate & name calling as the other plwl's here. That what happens when YOU hate, you have to project it on someone else. Come up with something new, Ya sound like a broken record. You and the other plwl's use the salunski rules for radicals # 5 very well. I use rule 5 also, but I also use rule 6 and I have a lot of fun...


----------



## Lakhota

Google "glenn beck lies"

Better have a lunch packed...


----------



## Lakhota

Are Che and Matt Damon your heroes?


----------



## The T

Talking to yerself again LaDorka?


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> Google "glenn beck lies"
> 
> Better have a lunch packed...



I hear you lefties packed your lunch in yo ass...

I googled obongo and got this, enjoy...


Obama Lies
Exposing The Lies of those Around President Barack Obama 
List of Obama's Lies | Barack Obama Lies


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. He views everything through the prism of Truth, Integrity, Love, Freedom, Liberty.
> 
> The Progressives HATE him because he unmasks _who they really are._
> 
> ALL his sources are verifiable.
> 
> ALL there is to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has a bromance.
Click to expand...


What?... No Projection about Drinking?... Maybe your new Responsibilities are Maturing you finally... 



peace...


----------



## American_Jihad

*White House Adviser Defends Class Warfare by Citing Karl Marx*​
5/7/12 By  Becket Adams

Between things like Anita Dunns professed love for Mao Tse-Tung and the not-controversy surrounding the presidents new campaign slogan (*Forward*!), we suspect White House staffers are getting awfully tired of responding to questions about whether the Obama administration employs at least a few communist-sympathizing officials.

Rick Bookstaber, who currently serves on President Obamas Financial Stability Oversight Council, may have just kicked off another round of these questions.

Writing on his personal blog Monday, Boosktaber posted a refutation of conservative author Tucker Carlsons claim that, by repeatedly singling out the wealthy, Democrats are waging class warfare.

There is little that matches the artfulness of the rich in waving off criticism of the widening income gap as class warfare, Bookstaber writes. And there is little that matches the gullibility of the rest in following along.

I am not picking sides in this war, he added, but I believe such a war is justifiable, and indeed ultimately inevitable.

Karl Marx, of course, is most famously known as the father of communism. His political philosophy was adopted and implemented by infamous dictators  including Vladimir Lenin, Mao Tse-Tung, Joseph Stalin, Pol Pot, Ho Chi Min, Fidel Castro, and Che Gueverra  whose search for the perfect collectivist society led to the deaths of approximately 100 million people, according to the historian Stéphane Courtois.

White House Adviser Defends Class Warfare by Citing Karl Marx | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Cowman

The T said:


> Simple. He views everything through the prism of Truth, Integrity, Love, Freedom, Liberty.
> 
> The Progressives HATE him because he unmasks _who they really are._
> 
> ALL his sources are verifiable.
> 
> ALL there is to it.



Yeah, his sources saying stupid shit are absolutely verifiable. They really exist and they are really saying stupid, incorrect things.

You can source The Onion as news, but it doesn't make it any more trustworthy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, source the blogs because they are verifiable and objective.

The *TerrificRedT *marches to the nazi beat.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

aksupertiger said:


> It isn't just liberals who hate Glenn.



You're right. 

There are sane rw's who recognize his toxic crap for what it is.

Then there are the real nut jobs who buy his gold and his mre's and even subscribe to his crazy programs. 

I don't hate him so much as I feel kinda sad for him. I think its very likely that he'll just go off one day, show up with a gun and take out as many as he can. He really is a pretty sick little twitch.

But hey, he serves a purpose, right? He helps to sell a hell of a lot of tin foil.


----------



## American_Jihad

*This is your brain on progressivism: epic video *​
Wednesday, May 9, 2012 at 4:05 PM EDT

What does it look like when a useful idiot attends a couple of Occupy rallies and then tries to apply all theyve heard in an interview? A young protester showed us the painful answer as she tried to explain why Paul Ryan isnt really Catholic and how poor people have no dignity.

Watch the video below: Typical liberals funny

This is your brain on progressivism: epic video  Glenn Beck

On April 26th, Catholic Congressman Paul Ryan gave an impassioned speech to students of Georgetown University, defending his budget and championing the principles of fiscal conservatism. The Blaze went down to interview some of those taking part in the highly publicized protests of the budget chairmans appearance on the campus. There, we found a gaggle of Georgetown students, holding a sign that read Stop The War On The Poor: No Social Justice in The Ryan Budget.

The students had held the sign for over 45 minutes inside the auditorium where Ryans lecture was taking place. Once they moved outside The Blaze asked the question begged by the sign: What makes the Ryan budget so antithetical to Catholic doctrine? 

One student-protester had a very hard time finding the words to defend her position that Ryan wasnt a real Catholic, but insisted it was because he believes in individualism and that youcan determine your own fate. 

This is your brain on progressivism: epic video  Glenn Beck


----------



## JakeStarkey

"useful idiots" excellently describes much of the Tea Party movement.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> "useful idiots" excellently describes much of the Tea Party movement.



And yet Romney is kissing their rings... Still.  And you support him.


----------



## Dr Grump

Anybody who likes Beck is a moron


----------



## Truthmatters

its really hard to believe they still defend the metally ill man as their great leader


----------



## JakeStarkey

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "useful idiots" excellently describes much of the Tea Party movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Romney is kissing their rings... Still.  And you support him.
Click to expand...


As BHO has to bromide the useful idiots of the Hard Left.


----------



## Big Fitz

Truthmatters said:


> its really hard to believe they still defend the metally ill man as their great leader


Accurate as it may be, you shouldn't talk about Obama that way. Liberalism IS a mental disorder after all. aybe his limo needs handicapped plates.


----------



## American_Jihad

*FAIL: lib bloggers try to explain Marxist Forward slogan *

>>FAIL: lib bloggers try to explain Marxist

Its pretty clear that Obamas new slogan, Forward, has deep roots in socialist/Marxist lore. Most people arent denying this and Obama may have even done it just to get people accusing him again  but one leftist rag blogger had quite the hilariuos explanation of where the slogan came from. Get their ridiculous rationale in the clip above. 



​


----------



## American_Jihad

*From The Blaze: Jeremiah Wright claims church not the Obamas thing*

5/17/12

Shocking new audio of Reverend Wright was featured on The Blaze today and revealed some stunning revelations about President Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton and more. Glenn had the audio on radio today featuring Rev. Wright explaining that church wasnt the Obamas thing. 

WATCH:

From The Blaze: Jeremiah Wright claims church not the Obamas&#8217; thing &#8211; Glenn Beck


----------



## LockeJaw

Because progressives are so evil, the devil worships THEM.


----------



## francoHFW

Because he's a destructive un-American bought off BS FOS POS?


----------



## American_Jihad

francoHFW said:


> Because he's a destructive un-American bought off BS FOS POS?



I was just looking at yo sig, sounds like you want to move to Greece...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IndependntLogic said:


> I love the episode where he said Obama was going to enslave mankind and begin by destroying Israel last year! Too bad he's off the air. I loved the total whackjobbery! Even more, that people bought into it!



I'm sure that's what you heard. It'd be interesting to know what he actually said.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, source the blogs because they are verifiable and objective.



And regular news outlets are? I'll take the biased outlets. At least they they're in tune with some sort of moral code as opposed to the regular media who have no qualms about selling us out and burying pertinent stories. Look at Obama being from Kenya and nobody in the media reporting it. That's the state of the media.


----------



## Cowman

Big Fitz said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its really hard to believe they still defend the metally ill man as their great leader
> 
> 
> 
> Accurate as it may be, you shouldn't talk about Obama that way. Liberalism IS a mental disorder after all. aybe his limo needs handicapped plates.
Click to expand...


I have to question the intelligence of somebody who believes that political ideology, and just one political ideology in particular, is a bonafide mental disorder.


----------



## Big Fitz

Cowman said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its really hard to believe they still defend the metally ill man as their great leader
> 
> 
> 
> Accurate as it may be, you shouldn't talk about Obama that way. Liberalism IS a mental disorder after all. aybe his limo needs handicapped plates.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to question the intelligence of somebody who believes that political ideology, and just one political ideology in particular, is a bonafide mental disorder.
Click to expand...

I'm mocking the theory.  It's been foisted by many liberals and a few nutball conservatives too.  (Sorry Savage fans)  They even have 'studies' to back their 'facts'.

Politics is not a mental disease, although it may mimic one at times.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, source the blogs because they are verifiable and objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And regular news outlets are? I'll take the biased outlets.
Click to expand...


Got a skill saw, planed the lumber, built a plank, attached to the second story window, and walked off his own plank.

You are a loon.


----------



## American_Jihad

*World's Most Powerful Celebrities *

The World's Most Powerful Celebrities - Forbes


----------



## candycorn

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



I thought he had died...he's still around?


----------



## American_Jihad

candycorn said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> &#8220;My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope you&#8217;ll join with me as we try to change it.&#8221; BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it &#8211; Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazi&#8217;s just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But it&#8217;s just Europe! No need to worry. You&#8217;d have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America&#8230;.
> 
> &#8220;This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist,&#8221; Glenn said. &#8220;Remember Hitler got in on 30%.&#8221;
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected it&#8217;s first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isn&#8217;t just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, that&#8217;s the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They don&#8217;t want that option to be heard. They don&#8217;t want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. You&#8217;re about to see it over in England. You&#8217;re seeing it everywhere. You&#8217;re seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, that&#8217;s not working.&#8221;
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *&#8220;I can&#8217;t believe that we&#8217;re actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy,&#8221; Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe &#8211; Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he had died...he's still around?
Click to expand...


He pulled a lazarus, thanks for the bump candyass...


----------



## JoeB131

candycorn said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he had died...he's still around?
Click to expand...


No, just his career...


----------



## American_Jihad

JoeB131 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he had died...he's still around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just his career...
Click to expand...


I know, poor guy is only making a measly 80 mil. a yr...


----------



## Vast LWC

1.  Glenn Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist that should be hated by EVERYONE, as should Michael Moore, his equal on the left.

2.  Why is this in "Politics" as opposed to "Media"?


----------



## GoneBezerk

Liberals hate Beck because he exposed all the left-wing nuts Obamination associates with behind the curtain. You're not supposed to know Obamination is operated by socialists, it's supposed to surprise us when the entire system falls apart just in time for socialism.


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## American_Jihad

Truthseeker420 said:


>


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lakhota said:


>



He just might be, figuratively speaking. But he makes a hella lot more sense than libs and he exposes them for the frauds and phonies they are.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JakeStarkey said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, source the blogs because they are verifiable and objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And regular news outlets are? I'll take the biased outlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a skill saw, planed the lumber, built a plank, attached to the second story window, and walked off his own plank.
> 
> You are a loon.
Click to expand...


So you're putting your faith in MSNBC, CNN, ABC, NBC, NYT (even throw Fox News into the mix) to give you the full story? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Lakhota

The Coming War for Glenn Beck's Internal Organs


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

Well if Jon Stewart made fun of GB then he must really have something there.


----------



## JoeB131

Vast LWC said:


> 1.  Glenn Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist that should be hated by EVERYONE, as should Michael Moore, his equal on the left.
> 
> 2.  Why is this in "Politics" as opposed to "Media"?



Why isn't it in the Taunting Zone?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Marxist protesters call for violence in Chicago*​5/19/12 Glenn Beck

Glenn has the audio today from the NATO Summit where protesters have already clashed with police and local Chicago residents who are angry at their presence. Some of the chants are particularly disturbing and include calls for violence.

Hear the protesters and see their run in with angry residents below. LAGUAGE WARNING:

Marxist protesters call for violence in Chicago  Glenn Beck


----------



## IndependntLogic

LOL! This thread is still going? I miss that whackjob! My wife used to hate when Id watch his show but I always enjoyed the nuttiness and even more, knowing there were people out there who actually bought into his bs.
Is he on cable or something nowadays?


----------



## whitehall

Dan Rather tried to influence an election with forged documents but the left hates Glenn Beck. Go figure.


----------



## Dot Com

IndependntLogic said:


> LOL! This thread is still going? I miss that whackjob! My wife used to hate when Id watch his show but I always enjoyed the nuttiness and even more, knowing there were people out there who actually bought into his bs.
> Is he on cable or something nowadays?



he wishes. He's on webteevee, whatever that is


----------



## FJO

Pretty much all hate springs from envy.

If Democrats had anyone with enough brains to counter-act Glenn Beck they would have already done so.

But all they have is FAILED Ed Schultz. Failed Randi Rhodes. Failed Chris Matthews. Failed Al Sharpton. Failed Chris Hayes. Failed Lawrence O'Donnell. Failed Al Gore. Failed Keith Olbermann. Failed Joe Scarboro. Failed Alex  Wagner. Failed Brian Williams. Failed Katie Couric. Failed Dan Rather. Failed Mother Jones. Failed Washington Post. Failed New York Times.  

Failed - as above - any number of print and broadcast media that sold their souls and integrity to the politically correct and mentally and morally dead Democratic Party.

Which means pretty well all news media.


----------



## Peevishnky

Say what you will about Beck, but it's like GoneBerzerk pointed out...P-Libs hate Beck b/c he exposes their lies & scams. It is & always has been those on the left who hate & try to destroy anything or anyone who stands in opposition to their schemes.
---
A hypocrite despises those whom he deceives, but has no respect for himself. He would make a dupe of himself too, if he could.
William Hazlitt
Read more at Hypocrite Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Barnes00

Well you can start with the crap he say's about God/Religion


----------



## Vast LWC

JoeB131 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Glenn Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist that should be hated by EVERYONE, as should Michael Moore, his equal on the left.
> 
> 2.  Why is this in "Politics" as opposed to "Media"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't it in the Taunting Zone?
Click to expand...


Excellent point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IndependntLogic said:


> LOL! This thread is still going? I miss that whackjob! My wife used to hate when Id watch his show but I always enjoyed the nuttiness and even more, knowing there were people out there who actually bought into his bs.
> Is he on cable or something nowadays?



Thanks again for another round of "independent logic."


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn Beck after Fox: More powerful than ever? *​
*For many people, the incendiary talk show host seems to have fallen off the planet. On the contrary: He's reaching his fans  and raking in a lot of money*

posted on May 18, 2012, at 7:25 AM
Best Opinion:  Politico, Forbes, Wall Street Journal

Proving he doesn't need Fox to stay on top, Glenn Beck, who has continued to expand his media company, says he rakes in $80 million a year. Photo: Michael Loccisano/Getty 
"The conventional wisdom: Fiery cable news host goes off the rails, loses his highly influential platform, and is forever forgotten to history," says Dylan Byers at Politico. But that doesn't appear to be the case for Glenn Beck, who left Fox News in 2011 amid declining ratings and fleeing advertisers. Forbes has named Beck the 23rd-most powerful celebrity in America, and claims he makes $80 million a year, which means he's much richer than Tom Cruise, Donald Trump, and Rush Limbaugh, his rival for conservative hearts and minds. Here, a guide to Beck's media empire:



Glenn Beck after Fox: More powerful than ever? - The Week


----------



## American_Jihad

*Kill Glenn Beck!: NATO Protests in Chicago turn violent*​5/21/12 beck

A lot happened in Chicago over the weekend, but the media continues to treat the tumultuous Facebook IPO as the main story of the day. But they are missing the story that Glenn has been warning about since September of last year  these protests are going to turn increasingly violent. Would they have covered this if it was a Tea Party rally? Of course. Especially if someone in the crowd was wearing a Kill Rachel Maddow shirt. But since its the mostly peaceful OWS and Glenn Becks name on the shirtwho cares?

Chicago weve had &#8209;&#8209; we had one person arrested for terrorism.  Im sorry, we had two people?  We had five people?  How many people got arrested for terrorism before the media starts to pay attention to terrorists?  This is an anarchist group.  They were in Cleveland, Occupy Wall Street.  They tried to blow up the bridges in Cleveland.  The media said virtually nothing.  And now we have people, two were arrested yesterday.  I believe five were arrested on Saturday, and their intent was to blow up buildings and blow up the presidential reelection headquarters in Chicago.  But apparently nobody, nobody really cares about that.  Apparently thats no big deal, Glenn said.

Kill Glenn Beck!: NATO Protests in Chicago turn violent  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Jim Cramer admits Europe ready to crumble*

5/21/12

Its the typical mainstream media pattern: Glenn makes a prediction. Glenn is mocked by the media. Then Glenns prediction starts to come true  of course usually its too late. Thankfully, a few people in the media have enough sense to recognize the problem. Over the weekend, former hedge fund manager and CNBC Mad Money host Jim Cramer said,  Im predicting bank runs, Spain and Italy within the next few weeks.  Without a coordinated policy, there is going to be financial anarchy in Europe and it is going to cause a slowdown worldwide, China and here. 

Watch:

Jim Cramer admits Europe ready to crumble &#8211; Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hes back! NBPP official: were not hanging crackers yet*​
5/22/12 By Glenn Beck

Incredible audio has surfaced of the infamous NBPP member King Samir who once called for the killing of cracker babies out on a public square. Now hes back, this time the topic is (shocker) killing crackers  specifically he wants to get nooses and hang them, because he hates every iota of a cracker. The most shocking part, however, is the clear indication on what he plans to do.

Watch the video below:

The National Field Marshal for the New Black Panther Party (NBPP), King Samir Shabazz, went on a series of racially charged radio rants this weekend.

You should be thankful were not running around here hanging crackers by nooses and all that kind of stuff  yet, yet, yet, Shabazz said.

He also said, I love white-on white-crime, because that is the best crime. 

Heres the question Id like to have America ask Attorney General Eric Holder, and President Barack Obama, and the media quite honestly, Glenn said. More importantly just ask yourself, Is silence in the face of evil, evil itself? I contend yes, it is. If you are silent when there is evil you are responsible.

Glenn was especially harsh on Eric Holder, who as Attorney General said Americans were cowards and incapable of having an honest discussion about race.

He


----------



## JoeB131

And no trip to OCD Nutty Land is complete with out thinking there's a NBPP member under your bed.


----------



## American_Jihad

*WATCH: Shocking video from Black Bloc march in San Francisco*

5/23/12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kUZfMlQg-bg

One of the GBTV staff members found this video on Youtube today, which appears to show that the so-called peaceful protesters are far from the harmless, loving, non-violent that the media likes to pretend they are. The video uploader claims that this was filmed on April 30th 2012 (the night before May Day) in the Mission District of San Francisco. 

The video of violence and anarchy was followed by the message below:

WATCH: Shocking video from Black Bloc march in San Francisco  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn talks to bloggers about Brett Kimberlin Terrorism*​5/25/12
Beck

This morning The Blaze broke one of the most important exposes that they have ever done.  Brett Kimberlin is a domestic terrorist who went to prison after setting off a series of bombs and served 17 years of a 50 year sentence before his ultimate re-absorption into American society.

*Wheres he today? Working for Soros and terrorizing conservative bloggers.* You need to know who this man is, Glenn said to listeners this morning. He is now being funded by George Soros, the Tides Foundation, Barbara Streisand, Teresa Heinz-Kerry. His rap sheet includes forgery, perjury, drug dealing, domestic terrorism, possible murder; possible child molestation  hes a sociopath, many believe a pathological liar.

Hes raising a steady stream of money from the left. He lives in Bethesda, MD  hes 58 years old now, Glenn cited. And hes raising this money because hes saying I will put conservative bloggers out of business.

Today, Michelle Malkin and other prominent conservative bloggers organized a blogburst to raise awareness of Kimberlins terrorism used to silence bloggers. Glenn, GBTV, and The Blaze are participating in this day of exposure on who Glenn describes as one of the most hideous people youre ever going to meet.

Glenn introduced listeners to two people that have crossed paths with Kimberlin and tried to expose him, Patrick Frey and Aaron Walker.

Glenn spoke with Pat first:

Glenn talks to bloggers about Brett Kimberlin Terrorism  Glenn Beck


----------



## The T

American_Jihad said:


> ​
> 
> *Glenn talks to bloggers about Brett Kimberlin Terrorism*​5/25/12
> Beck
> 
> This morning The Blaze broke one of the most important exposes that they have ever done. Brett Kimberlin is a domestic terrorist who went to prison after setting off a series of bombs and served 17 years of a 50 year sentence before his ultimate re-absorption into American society.
> 
> *Wheres he today? Working for Soros and terrorizing conservative bloggers.* You need to know who this man is, Glenn said to listeners this morning. He is now being funded by George Soros, the Tides Foundation, Barbara Streisand, Teresa Heinz-Kerry. His rap sheet includes forgery, perjury, drug dealing, domestic terrorism, possible murder; possible child molestation  hes a sociopath, many believe a pathological liar.
> 
> Hes raising a steady stream of money from the left. He lives in Bethesda, MD  hes 58 years old now, Glenn cited. And hes raising this money because hes saying I will put conservative bloggers out of business.
> 
> Today, Michelle Malkin and other prominent conservative bloggers organized a blogburst to raise awareness of Kimberlins terrorism used to silence bloggers. Glenn, GBTV, and The Blaze are participating in this day of exposure on who Glenn describes as one of the most hideous people youre ever going to meet.
> 
> Glenn introduced listeners to two people that have crossed paths with Kimberlin and tried to expose him, Patrick Frey and Aaron Walker.
> 
> Glenn spoke with Pat first:
> 
> Glenn talks to bloggers about Brett Kimberlin Terrorism  Glenn Beck


 
I saw this live on GBTV. Boggles the mind. The guy is DANGEROUS.


----------



## The T

If people only knew and understood what's going on under thier noses...


----------



## Big Fitz

Dot Com said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! This thread is still going? I miss that whackjob! My wife used to hate when Id watch his show but I always enjoyed the nuttiness and even more, knowing there were people out there who actually bought into his bs.
> Is he on cable or something nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he wishes. He's on webteevee, whatever that is
Click to expand...

Oh look, a (half) witty cartoon!  You like that one?  How about this?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Classless Obama beats dead horse, unnecessarily insults George W. Bush*

6/1/12

During a ceremony at the White House yesterday to hang a portrait of President George W. Bush, Obama was truly childish in his introduction. Meanwhile, George W. Bush was once again the epitome of class and what it means to be Presidential.

During the show, Pat told Glenn that he has been unable to locate the actual audio of Obamas portion of the presentation. However Glenn, who had heard it, explained that Obama spent a lot of time commenting on the recession that began at the end of the Bush years (which Obama has yet to remedy) and how it was so much worse than anyone knew at the time.

Thats right folks, rather than praise a former President at one of the more public events that occur post-office, Obama took yet another opportunity to refuse to take ownership of the economy and blame it on a man who hasnt been in office for almost four years.

---

Classless Obama beats dead horse, unnecessarily insults George W. Bush &#8211; Glenn Beck


----------



## tererun

Why do I hate Glen? I don't really hate Glen. he is a media whore that was picked up by fox news and changed most of his views to coincide with their market strategy of giving right wing nut jobs wack off material. Glen is not really known for his honesty, and when he needs to he will flat out make things up which makes him the perfect right wing pundit. Don't let the truth and reality stop you guys. 

Glen was one of my more favorite guys on fox. There is nothing like getting some macho right winger and then ragging on them for watching a crybaby like glen. He is pretty much a huge wussy. I suppose Glen was the more sensitive play to conservative women until fox realized they don't have any opinions of their own to pander to anyway. 

glen seems to know what he is, and that is a fringe media whore. It is like getting mad at Stephen Colbert for being a right wing nut. glen has his stuff down and he is great for his audience. He can swing a phrase and twist a situation. It just was not as important to fox to keep around their guy for the sensitive man as it was to keep their obnoxious assholes like Rush. In Fox's defense Glen was a sort of weak link in their truthiness for the macho dimwit programming. If they could get gretchen to do what glen did they would probably do better. Maybe Ducey could accomplish crying for the public as he is a pretty boy. 

In the end I am glad glen is around, he is an easy target. It is like keith Olberman for the OP. Keith maybe able to pull on the heart strings, but he is a pompous ass who seems to be elitist and annoying to everyone around him. But keith keeps falling into the common attacks which makes him an easy target for the right. His bias becomes very clear in his broadcasts, when he shows up for them, so he really cannot claim to be a news person. Glen has some really fucked up and funny ideas too. He is one step away from interviewing people who have seen elvis in Kmart. I am actually surprised he has not accused one of the Obama kids of being the product of aliens or bigfoot. I swear the guy has sounded a lot like the religious "mark of the beast" documentaries. Those are funny as hell.


----------



## Cowman

American_Jihad said:


> *Classless Obama beats dead horse, unnecessarily insults George W. Bush*
> 
> 6/1/12
> 
> During a ceremony at the White House yesterday to hang a portrait of President George W. Bush, Obama was truly childish in his introduction. Meanwhile, George W. Bush was once again the epitome of class and what it means to be Presidential.
> 
> During the show, Pat told Glenn that he has been unable to locate the actual audio of Obama&#8217;s portion of the presentation. However Glenn, who had heard it, explained that Obama spent a lot of time commenting on the recession that began at the end of the Bush years (which Obama has yet to remedy) and how it was so much worse than anyone knew at the time.
> 
> That&#8217;s right folks, rather than praise a former President at one of the more public events that occur post-office, Obama took yet another opportunity to refuse to take ownership of the economy and blame it on a man who hasn&#8217;t been in office for almost four years.
> 
> ---
> 
> Classless Obama beats dead horse, unnecessarily insults George W. Bush &#8211; Glenn Beck



I can't wait until Obama is out of office in 2017 and he's suddenly treated as a "dead horse" by conservatives.

Yeah. That'll happen. Immediately forget a presidency just because they left office.

Idiots. Repercussions of a presidential term can last a lot longer than a changing of the guard.


----------



## tererun

Cowman said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Classless Obama beats dead horse, unnecessarily insults George W. Bush*
> 
> 6/1/12
> 
> During a ceremony at the White House yesterday to hang a portrait of President George W. Bush, Obama was truly childish in his introduction. Meanwhile, George W. Bush was once again the epitome of class and what it means to be Presidential.
> 
> During the show, Pat told Glenn that he has been unable to locate the actual audio of Obamas portion of the presentation. However Glenn, who had heard it, explained that Obama spent a lot of time commenting on the recession that began at the end of the Bush years (which Obama has yet to remedy) and how it was so much worse than anyone knew at the time.
> 
> Thats right folks, rather than praise a former President at one of the more public events that occur post-office, Obama took yet another opportunity to refuse to take ownership of the economy and blame it on a man who hasnt been in office for almost four years.
> 
> ---
> 
> Classless Obama beats dead horse, unnecessarily insults George W. Bush  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until Obama is out of office in 2017 and he's suddenly treated as a "dead horse" by conservatives.
> 
> Yeah. That'll happen. Immediately forget a presidency just because they left office.
> 
> Idiots. Repercussions of a presidential term can last a lot longer than a changing of the guard.
Click to expand...


That is not going to happen. They will have a decade of scapegoat with him. they could do anything and blame the problems on Obama.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Painful Every Step of the Way: Top EPA Official Inadvertently Tells The Truth About the White Houses Environmental Agenda*

6/4/12 By Mytheos Holt

The Obama administrations Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has, in fact, been doing its best to validate this description, either through policy or highly revealing slips of the tongue. The most recent of the slips comes from EPA Region 1 Administrator Curt Spalding, who was captured in a video released by the office of Senator Jim Inhofe (R-OK) telling an audience at Yale University the following:

But know right now, we are, we are struggling. We are struggling because we are trying to do our jobs. Lisa Jackson has put forth a very powerful message to the country. Just two days ago, the decision on greenhouse gas performance standard and saying basically gas plants are the performance standard which means if you want to build a coal plant you got a big problem. That was a huge decision. You cant imagine how tough that was. Because you got to remember if you go to West Virginia, Pennsylvania, and all those places, you have coal communities who depend on coal. And to say that we just think those communities should just go away, we cant do that. But she had to do what the law and policy suggested. And its painful. Its painful every step of the way.

Hear the comments from Spaldings own mouth here:

Top Obama EPA Official: Obama Coal Regs Will Be "Painful Every Step of the Way" - YouTube

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/pai...-about-the-white-houses-environmental-agenda/


----------



## American_Jihad

*Crying Walker opponent: This is the end of democracy!*

6/6/12 Beck

---
VOICE:  Im just disappointed. This is the end of democracy. We just got outspent 34 million to 4 million. This was &#8209;&#8209; this was the biggest election in America and I hope you keep me on tonight because this hurts us all. Every single one of you out there in the nation, if youre watching, democracy died tonight.

REPORTER:  Youre very emotional.

VOICE:  Im very emotional because we all had a lot invested in this. This was it. If we didnt win tonight, the end of the U.S. as we know it just happened. Thats it. We just got outspent 34 million to 4 million and we dont have any other resource left but the people you see here behind me. And if the people you see here behind me cant get it done tonight, its done. And Im just disappointed.This is the end of democracy. We just got outspent 34 million to 4 million. This was the biggest election in America, and I hope you keep me on tonight. Because this hurts us all. Every single one of you out there in the nation, if youre watching &#8209;&#8209; Im very emotional because we all had a lot invested in this. This was it.  If we didnt win tonight, the end of the USA as we know it just happened. Thats it.  We just got outspent $34 million to $4 million and we dont have any other resource left but the people you see here behind me. And if the people you see here behind me cant get it done tonight, its done.

Its hard to decide whether to laugh or feel sorry for this man who is clearly distraught over the loss of his beloved democracy. Fortunately for the rest of us though, we live in a republic, not a democracy. And after last night, the republic is looking pretty strong.

Crying Walker opponent:


----------



## Avatar4321

They hate Glenn because he has 30 million viewers/listeners and than does something like this:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/227482-gbtv-and-wallbuilders-encouraging-voter-registration.html

Progressives have been working on community organizing for decades. Conservatives started about 3 years ago when we found out about it and we are doing it with less corruption and more effectiveness. Why? Because the Truth galvanizes those who love it.


----------



## grunt11b

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



 Because he uses their own words against them to expose them.


----------



## American_Jihad

---

*Obama: The private sector is doing fine*​6/11/12 Beck

Glenn set the record straight this morning on radio. First of all, Mr. President, as you well know well, no, you dont. But as you have been now told, the private sector is not doing well, he said. The private sector is treading water because youre killing us. Youre killing us in the private sector for your public sector.

David Axelrod couldnt even defend this one when questioned by a reporter [Candy Crowley] over the weekend:

Reporter: Does the president really think that the private sector is doing well?

Axelrod: I agree with the president, who called the press conference on Friday to say that we need to take a series of very urgent steps to accelerate job creation in this country, because we have storm clouds rolling in from Europe.

_Writers note: Whats the deal with lefts use of & weather metaphors? Did they get sick of the car into the ditch thing; weather seemed like the next logical choice? On behalf of America I would just like to say that we really dont need metaphors to understand what youre telling us. In fact, were busy actually working, so if you could get to the point without that it would be fantastic._
---

Obama: The private sector is doing fine  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Beck to Congress re: salaries*

11/15/10

GLENN: Today I'm going to outline for you the idea that I outlined on television last night. Somebody has to pick this up. It's not going to be me. But somebody has to pick this up. Somebody needs to go because I'm telling you, the government will have no place to go. They will have to do these things. There is no reason why our congressmen and all these people in Washington make $175,000 a year as their starting wage. There's no reason for it. "Oh, but they have to have two homes." Really? Well, have them go live in the barracks. We'll put them up at Andrews. Why not? "Oh, well, they have all these pensions." Why do they have the pensions? They can get all their healthcare at the V.A. medical centers from hereon out. Congratulations from that. You get exactly what our soldiers do. Our armies, our soldiers in the Army, they make about $22,000 a year. And if any of these clowns in Washington want a free education, I'll consider it. They need one. But they shouldn't get any better benefits than our military does. And why are they making $175,000 a year? Are they taking a bullet to the face? Are they risking having their limbs blown off? I don't think so. Are they in worse combat than our soldiers? Nope. Congress should never make more than $22,000 a year. That's what our soldiers make; that's what they make. Wherever our soldiers go get their medical care, that's exactly where they get medical care. As far as federal employees go, that's exactly what go to the V.A. hospital. Congratulations on that. Oh, you love the V.A. hospital so much? Do you? Really? Yeah, it's the best, isn't it? Yeah. You go ahead. Federal employees? You now get all of your treatment at the V.A. Medical Center. Anything the soldiers get you can get. Congratulations on that.

How come the average worker in America makes $50,000 a year and the average federal worker makes $75,000 a year? The average federal worker makes, I think it's $110,000 with all of the benefits. No. No. The average federal employee should never make more than the average American, ever. Period. All your benefits, you get them from the V.A., period. Congratulations on that. Oh, you don't like that? Washington, you don't like that? Here, I'm going to fix security for ya. I'm going to fix security. This is in Broke. Read about this one. Push it. Push it because they'll have no place to go. Who in Washington, if this was a movement, who in Washington could say "No, I'm not cutting my $175,000 salary down to what our military makes." They couldn't. They couldn't say no. Ya got em. Get em! Who could say no to the federal employees making the same as the average worker?

Beck to Congress re: salaries  Glenn Beck


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> *They hate Glenn because he has 30 million viewers/listeners and than does something like this:*
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/227482-gbtv-and-wallbuilders-encouraging-voter-registration.html
> 
> Progressives have been working on community organizing for decades. Conservatives started about 3 years ago when we found out about it and we are doing it with less corruption and more effectiveness. Why? Because the Truth galvanizes those who love it.



Yeah, sure.  That's why he was fired from Fox, he has 30 million viewers...  If that were in actuality the case, he'd still be there I promise you.


----------



## American_Jihad

Today is Cass Sunsteins worst nightmare: Glenn Becks unregulated National Lemonade Stand/Bake Sale/Hug-a-thon day!

Glenn has had enough of just sitting around and complaining about our overbearing government. Its time to start doing - todays event kicks off a movement to put an end to the ridiculous government crackdown on lemonade stands. We refuse to become a country blinded by regulations & unable to see common sense solutions. WATCH Glenn's broadcast from his own bake sale earlier today in Texas. Check out photos from #GBlemonade stands all across America and some from Glenn's lemonade stand in Texas!

Join Us!  Glenn Beck


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They hate Glenn because he has 30 million viewers/listeners and than does something like this:*
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/227482-gbtv-and-wallbuilders-encouraging-voter-registration.html
> 
> Progressives have been working on community organizing for decades. Conservatives started about 3 years ago when we found out about it and we are doing it with less corruption and more effectiveness. Why? Because the Truth galvanizes those who love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  That's why he was fired from Fox, he has 30 million viewers...  If that were in actuality the case, he'd still be there I promise you.
Click to expand...


When are you guys going to admit that he wasnt fired from Fox. He left them.


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> When are you guys going to admit that he wasnt fired from Fox. He left them.



And that dog that chewed up my parents furniture when I was a kid really went off to live with a nice farm family.


----------



## salem.hills

Well he's his own man and promotes God which is refreshing since all I hear are the minority atheists constantly. His predictions and dialogue may make the otherside hate him oh well. One thing nobody can ever take away from him is he is the greatest in estigative ever for tracing everything he has on Obama and Soros.  And that's a got damn fact. He's probably scared for his life meanwhile every patriot should be hunting Soros my how ridiculous this country has become or gaining in left commie cowards I should say.


----------



## salem.hills

Well even if his activities our legal his goal is immoral and illegal ideology change an action against the constitution.


----------



## Nosmo King

Missourian said:


> Liberals hate whoever their masters tell them to hate.



And who did Glenn Beck tell you to hate?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: NBC has crossed the line with misleading coverage to support progressive agenda*

6/20/12

The mainstream media here in America has been on the decline for quite some time. When was the last time anyone turned on the news and trusted the anchor to give you the truth without an agenda? It happens all the time  most of the anchors on the nightly news are operating with some kind of message or agenda they are trying to shove down the throats of the American people. But no network or company has sunk to the ethical lows of NBC and MSNBC, whose reporters are flat out lying and distorting facts and audio tapes. Are they looking for ratings? If so, its a failing strategy considering FOX News remains the number one force in cable news and conservatives like Glenn outshine progressive voices across all multimedia platforms wherever they appear. Are they just shilling for the President and the progressive administration because they dont know any better? Whatever the case, theyve made it clear they have no interest in telling the truth and have decided to just flat out lie. Glenn ran through their ugly, hateful, misleading, hypocritical track record today on radio.

NBC has crossed the line. You have not heard me say this ever before. NBC has crossed the line and they are burning the bridge behind them, Glenn said. You have no credibility at all. The ratings are going to tank on NBC. Because Americans are fair.

Glenn said that MSNBC has been headed down this road of non-reporting for a while, but said things are now shifting into high gear. For example, when news breaks that Obamas dad was not tortured by the British as he claimed in his memoirs, but does MSNBC report on that? No, instead their weekend anchor and commentator Melissa Harris-Perry says that African American men displaying patriotism post-9/11 (aka wearing NYPD hats in solidarity with those who lost their lives saving others) is a form of PTSD!

Thats one of the most racist things Ive ever heard.  As if were not supposed to be proud of the actions of the NYPD.  Think about what they did!  Are you kidding me?  Glenn said.

---
More:
Glenn: NBC has crossed the line with misleading coverage to support progressive agenda  Glenn Beck


----------



## Zoom

Glen who?


----------



## American_Jihad

Zoom said:


> Glen who?








Next time wait a while to bump the post, then you would be doing something useful...


----------



## Nosmo King

It seems as if Mr. Beck himself has quite an agenda!  Perhaps he and others who believe every word dripping from his mouth believe that his agenda should be the one heard loudest.

And that smacks of hypocrisy.  To criticize a news outlet for promoting an agenda while promoting one of your own tends to cast the light of a double standard and sounds not only juvenile, but petulant.  Neither of those are qualities that boost credibility.

And in a land touting freedom of the press, claiming a media outlet crossed the line implies there is a line to be crossed.  Where's the freedom if there is an arbitrary line?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Seriously, what is Joe Biden even talking about?*

6/21/12

Not one to ever make much sense, Vice President Joe Biden has delivered yet another head-scratching speech.

Can somebody do me a favor, Glenn asked on radio this morning. Can somebody figure out what the heck Joe Biden is even talking about? I want you to listen to him yell at the American people and tell me what hes talking about.

In a speech to the AFSCME  the federal and state workers union  Biden rambled in a diatribe that sounded more Karl Marx than George Washington.

BIDEN: And guess what I just described? I just described you! Youre the ones who make that possible. We owe you. He shouldnt be vilified. You provide the safe neighborhoods. You provide the good schools. You provide the school lunch program. You provide the day care centers. You provide the hospital. You provide the roads. Being able to own your home and not just rent it. Its being able to live in a safe neighborhood where your kids can walk the streets, where theres a playground thats not polluted. Where you can send your kid to a decent school knowing if they do well, they got a chance to go to college. And if they have that chance, knowing you have a chance to get them there, thats what meaning a middle class person is. Thats not asking too much! Thats who we are! We owe you! God bless you and may God protect our troops!

---
Joe! Why are you yelling!? Why are you yelling all the time, Glenn asked. What is it thats making you so angry?! Its okay, man. We all have a chance. We all have a chance, Joe.

Seriously, what is Joe Biden even talking about?  Glenn Beck


----------



## Mr.Nick

"Liberals" are not liberal..............

Progressives share absolutely nothing in common with liberals.

As a liberal I find it insulting that progressives even refer to themselves as "liberal" and that others label them "liberal".


----------



## paulitician

Because they're told to. It's not any deeper than that.


----------



## American_Jihad

Mr.Nick said:


> "Liberals" are not liberal..............
> 
> Progressives share absolutely nothing in common with liberals.
> 
> As a liberal I find it insulting that progressives even refer to themselves as "liberal" and that others label them "liberal".



Enjoy:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/226405-progressive-left-wing-liberal-party.html


----------



## Care4all

Avatar4321 said:


> Because hate is what they do. Especially people who expose their flaws.


is 'hate' what you do?  do you hate 'liberals'?  do they expose your flaws and that's why you hate them?


----------



## Black_Label




----------



## Avatar4321

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because hate is what they do. Especially people who expose their flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> is 'hate' what you do?  do you hate 'liberals'?  do they expose your flaws and that's why you hate them?
Click to expand...


I don't hate them. Im always inviting them to do better and correct mistakes in their lives. like I do with anyone.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nosmo King said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals hate whoever their masters tell them to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who did Glenn Beck tell you to hate?
Click to expand...


No one at all. If you listened to Glenn, you'd know he tells people ot love their enemies.


----------



## buckeye45_73

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



They hate his religion, and the right is supposed to be the bigots (which it's always the left. Except in federal dollars, which is the only measuring stick they use)
Why Peter Beinart is Wrong on Democrats and Anti-Mormonism | Religion Dispatches


----------



## American_Jihad

Black_Label said:


>


----------



## Borillar

Beck is a certifiable nutjob.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JngI1_8beoA]Black on Beck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King

Avatar4321 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals hate whoever their masters tell them to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who did Glenn Beck tell you to hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one at all. If you listened to Glenn, you'd know he tells people ot love their enemies.
Click to expand...

But he clearly outlines "the enemies" doesn't he?


----------



## Shogun

1. It's hilarious every time some idiot on the internet thinks they are witty by posting a kool aid reference when, as a matter of fact, the origin of the joke was actually flavor-aid.

2. Beck has too much of a messiah complex for my taste.  If I want to listen to a right wing megalomaniac I'd rather listen to Micheal Savage.  I mean, his "we will be the key" bumper music?  hehe.. come on, dude.  At least savage plays early Metallica and sounds like someone you might enjoy an off-air conversation with.


----------



## Mac1958

Shogun said:


> 1. It's hilarious every time some idiot on the internet thinks they are witty by posting a kool aid reference when, as a matter of fact, the origin of the joke was actually flavor-aid.
> 
> 2. Beck has too much of a messiah complex for my taste.  If I want to listen to a right wing megalomaniac I'd rather listen to Micheal Savage.  I mean, his "we will be the key" bumper music?  hehe.. come on, dude.  At least savage plays early Metallica and sounds like someone you might enjoy an off-air conversation with.




Religion definitely makes people do goofy stuff.

.


----------



## Zoom

American_Jihad said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glen who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time wait a while to bump the post, then you would be doing something useful...
Click to expand...


K
























glenn who?


----------



## Zoom

American_Jihad said:


> *Seriously, what is Joe Biden even talking about?*
> 
> 6/21/12
> 
> Not one to ever make much sense, Vice President Joe Biden has delivered yet another head-scratching speech.
> 
> Can somebody do me a favor, Glenn asked on radio this morning. Can somebody figure out what the heck Joe Biden is even talking about? I want you to listen to him yell at the American people and tell me what hes talking about.
> 
> In a speech to the AFSCME  the federal and state workers union  Biden rambled in a diatribe that sounded more Karl Marx than George Washington.
> 
> BIDEN: And guess what I just described? I just described you! Youre the ones who make that possible. We owe you. He shouldnt be vilified. You provide the safe neighborhoods. You provide the good schools. You provide the school lunch program. You provide the day care centers. You provide the hospital. You provide the roads. Being able to own your home and not just rent it. Its being able to live in a safe neighborhood where your kids can walk the streets, where theres a playground thats not polluted. Where you can send your kid to a decent school knowing if they do well, they got a chance to go to college. And if they have that chance, knowing you have a chance to get them there, thats what meaning a middle class person is. Thats not asking too much! Thats who we are! We owe you! God bless you and may God protect our troops!
> 
> ---
> Joe! Why are you yelling!? Why are you yelling all the time, Glenn asked. What is it thats making you so angry?! Its okay, man. We all have a chance. We all have a chance, Joe.
> 
> Seriously, what is Joe Biden even talking about?  Glenn Beck



Has anything that idiot Beck ever predicted ever come true?  I heard him say some incredibly dumb shit but his fans just eat it up as though it is gospel.  Its amazes me how dumb the right are.  (Well, the right who are actually fans of his.)

The right can have him.  I am glad that clown is on the right.


----------



## American_Jihad

Zoom said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously, what is Joe Biden even talking about?*
> 
> 6/21/12
> 
> Not one to ever make much sense, Vice President Joe Biden has delivered yet another head-scratching speech.
> 
> &#8220;Can somebody do me a favor,&#8221; Glenn asked on radio this morning. &#8220;Can somebody figure out what the heck Joe Biden is even talking about? I want you to listen to him yell at the American people and tell me what he&#8217;s talking about.&#8221;
> 
> In a speech to the AFSCME &#8211; the federal and state workers union &#8211; Biden rambled in a diatribe that sounded more Karl Marx than George Washington.
> 
> BIDEN: And guess what I just described? I just described you! You&#8217;re the ones who make that possible. We owe you. He shouldn&#8217;t be vilified. You provide the safe neighborhoods. You provide the good schools. You provide the school lunch program. You provide the day care centers. You provide the hospital. You provide the roads. Being able to own your home and not just rent it. It&#8217;s being able to live in a safe neighborhood where your kids can walk the streets, where there&#8217;s a playground that&#8217;s not polluted. Where you can send your kid to a decent school knowing if they do well, they got a chance to go to college. And if they have that chance, knowing you have a chance to get them there, that&#8217;s what meaning a middle class person is. That&#8217;s not asking too much! That&#8217;s who we are! We owe you! God bless you and may God protect our troops!
> 
> ---
> &#8220;Joe! Why are you yelling!? Why are you yelling all the time,&#8221; Glenn asked. &#8220;What is it that&#8217;s making you so angry?! It&#8217;s okay, man. We all have a chance. We all have a chance, Joe.&#8221;
> 
> Seriously, what is Joe Biden even talking about? &#8211; Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anything that idiot Beck ever predicted ever come true?  I heard him say some incredibly dumb shit but his fans just eat it up as though it is gospel.  Its amazes me how dumb the right are.  (Well, the right who are actually fans of his.)
> 
> The right can have him.  I am glad that clown is on the right.
Click to expand...






http://profile.imageshack.us/user/american_jihad 

Looks like you're ahead by three...


"Has anything that idiot Beck ever predicted ever come true?"
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...other-hood-would-not-go-to-egypt-over-17.html


----------



## Avatar4321

Zoom said:


> Has anything that idiot Beck ever predicted ever come true?  I heard him say some incredibly dumb shit but his fans just eat it up as though it is gospel.  Its amazes me how dumb the right are.  (Well, the right who are actually fans of his.)
> 
> The right can have him.  I am glad that clown is on the right.



I dont know. Is Greece having financial problems? Did the Muslim Brotherhood take over Egypt?

Did you bother reading the thread?


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Dems Final Tactic: The stupid people*

6/27/12

---

So, after taking that class, who do these protesters think that Karl Rove is? Well, some of the protesters were honest about their limited Rove knowledgebase, while others were a little more creative. A few of the top responses described Karl Rove as a creative thinker and a snake.

Heres the point of all of this  theyre just going for the stupid people, Glenn told his radio audience. Theyre going for  its amazing theyre all trying to hide that they dont know who Karl Rove is. 

Glenn went on to explain that all the president is doing is using stupid people who will do anything, like march in the street for someone they dont know or throw a bunch of people in a bus to go to the polls. Glenn went on to emphasize that this is why its so important that we educate ourselves and register to vote, and make sure that your friends are registered. 

Weve already won. Hes down to the stupid people, because they cant make a case to any thinking American. They have to get the stupid people, and the angry people, Glenn said. Well Im not stupid. Most of the America is not stupid. America is not angry. Were tired of the politics. Were tired of both sides, sick and tired of politics  we dont want to hear about it anymore. But were not stupid, and were not angry. Were going to vote, and let the chips fall where they may.

The Dems Final Tactic: The stupid people  Glenn Beck


----------



## Papageorgio

Progressives hate Beck because progressives only like people that don't think and just agree with them.


----------



## American_Jihad

*No taxes on the middle class? Lies! Obamacare now Obamatax*

6/28/12

The Supreme Court ruled that the individual mandate portion of Obamacare is constitutional because it is a tax. Thats right, mandates are now taxes, which means, technically speaking, President Obama lied to the American people.

First of all, is there any doubt in your mind there is no way Obamacare would have passed if they called it a tax at the beginning, Stu asked. If when they were proposing this, they said it was a tax, there would be no way it would have passed.

Obama, who promised time and time again that he would NOT raise taxes on the middle class, has now effectively raised taxes on the middle class because the individual mandate was ruled a tax by the Supreme Court.

Barack Obamas main promise in his campaign that he would not raise taxes on the middle class officially dies with that decision because now it is 100 percent enshrined in history that he has raised taxes on the middle class, Stu continued.

Remember when the Obama administration was out in full force swearing that this mandate-with-a-penalty couldnt be considered a tax? To refresh your memory, below are a few flashbacks

When Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius was questioned about whether or not the individual mandate could be considered a tax, she claimed, rather unconvincingly, that it is not a tax:

SEBELIUS: I think it operates, this thing, the way a tax would operate but it is not, per se, a tax.

When President Obama was asked by George Stephanopoulos whether or not he understood that the dictionary definition of a tax seems to apply to the provisions of the Obamacare mandate, the President cried foul:

STEPHANOPOULOS: Merriam Websters dictionary a tax: a charge usually of money imposed by authority on persons or property for public purposes.

OBAMA: George, the fact that youve looked up Merriams Dictionary, that the definition of tax increase, indicates to me that youre stretching a little bit right now.

---

No taxes on the middle class? Lies! Obamacare now Obamatax  Glenn Beck


----------



## Papageorgio

Zoom said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously, what is Joe Biden even talking about?*
> 
> 6/21/12
> 
> Not one to ever make much sense, Vice President Joe Biden has delivered yet another head-scratching speech.
> 
> Can somebody do me a favor, Glenn asked on radio this morning. Can somebody figure out what the heck Joe Biden is even talking about? I want you to listen to him yell at the American people and tell me what hes talking about.
> 
> In a speech to the AFSCME  the federal and state workers union  Biden rambled in a diatribe that sounded more Karl Marx than George Washington.
> 
> BIDEN: And guess what I just described? I just described you! Youre the ones who make that possible. We owe you. He shouldnt be vilified. You provide the safe neighborhoods. You provide the good schools. You provide the school lunch program. You provide the day care centers. You provide the hospital. You provide the roads. Being able to own your home and not just rent it. Its being able to live in a safe neighborhood where your kids can walk the streets, where theres a playground thats not polluted. Where you can send your kid to a decent school knowing if they do well, they got a chance to go to college. And if they have that chance, knowing you have a chance to get them there, thats what meaning a middle class person is. Thats not asking too much! Thats who we are! We owe you! God bless you and may God protect our troops!
> 
> ---
> Joe! Why are you yelling!? Why are you yelling all the time, Glenn asked. What is it thats making you so angry?! Its okay, man. We all have a chance. We all have a chance, Joe.
> 
> Seriously, what is Joe Biden even talking about?  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anything that idiot Beck ever predicted ever come true?  I heard him say some incredibly dumb shit but his fans just eat it up as though it is gospel.  Its amazes me how dumb the right are.  (Well, the right who are actually fans of his.)
> 
> The right can have him.  I am glad that clown is on the right.
Click to expand...


Here is some incredibly dumb shit, that fans have ate up:



> "we will be able to look back and tell our children that this was the moment when we began to provide care for the sick and good jobs to the jobless; this was the moment when the rise of the oceans began to slow and our planet began to heal; this was the moment when we ended a war and secured our nation and restored our image as the last, best hope on Earth. This was the moment - this was the time - when we came together to remake this great nation so that it may always reflect our very best selves, and our highest ideals."



Who the hell is dumb enough to believe that load of crap?


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Day After: Glenn rallies the troops; recaps 3.5 years of Obamas lies*

6/29/12

---

Were constantly accused of lying, of hating, of using unlimited monetary resources to reshape our every discussion. Well, lets make a quick recounting here of what has transpired over the last three and a half years, see who has credibility and, again, not our arguments but with audio.

Glenn then played some of the lies coming out of this administration over the past several years:

PRESIDENT OBAMA: Guantanamo will be closed by no later than one year from now.

GLENN: Okay. Is it one year yet? Who told the truth? Who lied? They said there would be no lobbyists in the White House. We said that would be great but it wont happen.

PRESIDENT OBAMA: Tell the lobbyists in Washington that their day of setting the agenda are over. They have not funded my campaign. They will not work in my White House.

GLENN: Obama appointed 17 be lobbyists to high positions in his administration in the first 14 days. Thats more than one lobbyist per day. Who told the truth and who lied? They said the stimulus spending would produce jobs. We said it would not.

PRESIDENT OBAMA: I think we can get a lot of work done fast. When I met with the governors, all of them have projects that are shovel ready.

GLENN: He met with the governors and all of them have projects that were shovel ready. We said that was impossible. What happened?

PRESIDENT OBAMA: Shovel ready was not as shovel ready as we expected.

GLENN: Sure sounds funny. What a surprise.

PRESIDENT OBAMA: So, let me be absolutely clear. If you are a family making less than $250,000 a year, you will not see your taxes go up.

GLENN: Got it? Pretty clear. We said, among so many other problems with the healthcare bill, that this was a massive tax increase, possibly the largest in U.S. history. They were absolutely adamant that this was not a tax increase. They said it was ridiculous to even suggest that this was a tax increase of any kind. 

Its not about Barack Obama and bashing him. This is about presenting facts to the American people. They continually question our credibility and they can do it because the media does not do what were doing right now. So, all we have to do is remind them of their own words, so people can compare their deeds to their words and then decide who told the truth and who lied, Glenn said.

The Day After: Glenn rallies the troops; recaps 3.5 years of Obama


----------



## francoHFW

A lying divisve hater bought off moron charlatan demagogue. A disgrace. See sig pp3.

The penalty is a tax. Romneycare is huge success, ACA is better. The rest is Pubcrappe fear mongering.


----------



## American_Jihad

francoHFW said:


> A lying divisve hater bought off moron charlatan demagogue. A disgrace. See sig pp3.
> 
> The penalty is a tax. Romneycare is huge success, ACA is better. The rest is Pubcrappe fear mongering.






"A lying divisve hater bought off moron charlatan demagogue."​

I thought you were moving to Greece...


----------



## bodecea

I wonder if and when Glenn Beck will make fun of the victims of the Colorado fire like he did to the victims of the California fires years back....victims that included Camp Pendleton families.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Answer, because theuy know he is right and they hate it when he exposes their true colors.


----------



## AmericanFirst

francoHFW said:


> A lying divisve hater bought off moron charlatan demagogue. A disgrace. See sig pp3.
> 
> The penalty is a tax. Romneycare is huge success, ACA is better. The rest is Pubcrappe fear mongering.


Another stupid lying post from an idiot. Lbtard puke.


----------



## The T

American_Jihad said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lying divisve hater bought off moron charlatan demagogue. A disgrace. See sig pp3.
> 
> The penalty is a tax. Romneycare is huge success, ACA is better. The rest is Pubcrappe fear mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A lying divisve hater bought off moron charlatan demagogue."​
> 
> I thought you were moving to Greece...
Click to expand...

He should. The Nazi's have about 10% of the power...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn Beck Renews Radio Deal For $100 Million Over Five Years: Report *​
Posted: 06/11/2012 


Glenn Beck will remain on the radio for five more years. 

Glenn Beck Renews Radio Deal For $100 Million Over Five Years: Report


----------



## American_Jihad

*The most counter-culture, punk rock country on the planet*
7/3/12

Misfit Politics is a group of young conservatives that uses humor and ridicule to knock down the lefts ridiculous talking points and isolation tactics. You may remember the video Attaaack Watch (see below), which single handedly disarmed the Obama Administration of their website AttackWatch.com  a site built to organize the left against any and everyone who said something negative about the president.

The most counter-culture, punk rock country on the planet  Glenn Beck


----------



## Lakhota

Matt Damon?  Glenn Beck?  Christ, you're a sick puppy!


----------



## uscitizen

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



Beck is still alive?


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> Matt Damon?  Glenn Beck?  Christ, you're a sick puppy!



Cuckhola, don't forget the progressive chupacabra che guevara...


----------



## Vidi

My take on Beck is this.

He is an insomniac. Take a look at his twitter feed. He posts day and night at all hours. The man almost never sleeps.

This sleep deprivation has caused him to go completely insane.


----------



## The Infidel

Vidi said:


> My take on Beck is this.
> 
> He is an insomniac. Take a look at his twitter feed. He posts day and night at all hours. The man almost never sleeps.
> 
> This sleep deprivation has caused him to go completely insane.



Stalker


----------



## Black_Label




----------



## American_Jihad

*MSNBC host fails to spin White House lies*

7/11/12

The Obama administration has been happy to attack Romney based on lies and half-truths, but its concerning when so-called news anchors jump on the bandwagon. And yet, thats exactly what is happening. On Tuesday, MSNBCs Andrea Mitchell follows the talking points of the White House in her interview with New Hampshire Governor John Sununu, during which she tried to defend the debunked outsourcer-in-chief attacks on Mitt Romney.

WATCH:

MSNBC host fails to spin White House lies  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Just how much do Obama and his mentor have in common?*​
7/18/12

---
1) Frank Marshall Davis advocated for wealth distribution in many of his newspaper articles. What has the President said on this matter:

PRESIDENT OBAMA: I think when you spread the wealth around its good for everybody.

2) Frank Marshall Davis favored tax payer funded universal healthcare. Obama has said:

PRESIDENT OBAMA: I happen to be a proponent of a single payer universal health care plan. Thats what Jim is talking about when he says everybody in, nobody out  a single payer health care plan, a universal health care plan.

3) Frank Marshall Davis supported government stimulus and trumpeted the public sector over the private sector. Sounds awfully familiar:

PRESIDENT OBAMA: Only government can provide the short term boost necessary to lift us from a recession this deep and severe.

4) Frank Marshall Davis talked about the rich not paying their fair share  that corporations and the wealthy get breaks others do not. Have you heard that before:

PRESIDENT OBAMA: The truth is you cant solve our deficit without cutting spending, but you also cant solve it without asking the wealthiest Americans to pay their fair share, or without taking on loopholes that give special interests and big corporations tax breaks that middle class Americans dont get.

This list just scratches the surface, but the similarities speak for themselves.

---
Just how much do Obama and his mentor have in common?  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obamas latest whopper, the worst Glenn has ever seen*

7/25/12
---

As ads like these are running claiming Obama saved the auto industry while Romney is the king of outsourcing, the CEO of GM is admitting most vehicles are made outside of the United States.

In 2011, Dan Akerson gave a speech admitting, :  Almost seven out of every ten automobiles, seven out of ten of our vehicles were made outside the United States.  We have eleven joint ventures in China with SAIC and SAW.  We operate eleven assembly plants in China, four power train plants in eight cities across the country. We regard our eleven joint ventures as eleven keys to success, not just in China but globally.  Our commitment to working in China, with China, for China. 

Now, why are they making them in China?  Well, because you can get cheap labor.  You can get cheap labor.  But weve got the labor unions here, and workers of the world unite, Glenn said.

---
Obama


----------



## Dick Tuck

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



You can't see the illogic in Beck's statements here?  He's made a ton of money selling polarization and divisiveness, and now he's complaining about the outcome of it?

I hate him because he can't spell oligarchy.

Glenn Beck and Fox news cant spell Oligarchy !!! - YouTube


----------



## American_Jihad

*Nanny Bloomberg to ban baby formula?*

7/30/12
---

While the leftists and progressives usually applaud the Mayors overbearing initiatives, going after moms takes the idea of a nanny state to a whole new level. Even token liberal, Whoppi Goldberg, has spoken out about Bloombergs latest plan:

_GOLDBERG: Its very nice, but back off, you know? Its hard enough, you know? Im sorry. You got some bonehead coming and saying, Oh, why cant you do it? Why arent you doing it? Whats wrong with you? Why cant you do it? You know what, Mr. Mike, I love you. You know this. I love you as our mayor. This is not your place. Back off this._

I love it, Glenn said sarcastically in response to Goldbergs remarks.

Its more than a little hypocritical for someone like Goldberg to suddenly speak out against over-regulation, when she has been in favor of actions like this up until now.

---

Nanny Bloomberg to ban baby formula?  Glenn Beck


----------



## Interpol

aksupertiger said:


> It isn't just liberals who hate Glenn.



Amen to that. 

I can't stand that ass hole. 

At least if you're going to be a pompous loudmouth, be funny or accurate, at least one of the two!

I'm almost convinced that he's a satire of a Republican, saying really stupid shit just to see how many retards run with it. 

Remember his "Obama Indonesia trip is costing us $2 billion!!!" nonsense?  

The morons lapped that one up, too.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Interpol said:


> aksupertiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just liberals who hate Glenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that.
> 
> I can't stand that ass hole.
> 
> At least if you're going to be a pompous loudmouth, be funny or accurate, at least one of the two!
> 
> I'm almost convinced that he's a satire of a Republican, saying really stupid shit just to see how many retards run with it.
> 
> Remember his "Obama Indonesia trip is costing us $2 billion!!!" nonsense?
> 
> The morons lapped that one up, too.
Click to expand...

 

What's funnier than Sheila JAckson Lee.....leftwingers who pretend to be centrists, you afraid of the L word? Or the C word, and it is possible those questions could also be double entendres


----------



## American_Jihad

buckeye45_73 said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aksupertiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just liberals who hate Glenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that.
> 
> I can't stand that ass hole.
> 
> At least if you're going to be a pompous loudmouth, be funny or accurate, at least one of the two!
> 
> I'm almost convinced that he's a satire of a Republican, saying really stupid shit just to see how many retards run with it.
> 
> Remember his "Obama Indonesia trip is costing us $2 billion!!!" nonsense?
> 
> The morons lapped that one up, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's funnier than Sheila JAckson Lee.....leftwingers who pretend to be centrists, you afraid of the L word? Or the C word, and it is possible those questions could also be double entendres
Click to expand...


Liberals look foolish when they accidentally let out their true agenda...​[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3I-PVVowFY]Maxine Waters (D) Slip of the Tongue Reveals True Intentions (Socialism for America) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## buckeye45_73

American_Jihad said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that.
> 
> I can't stand that ass hole.
> 
> At least if you're going to be a pompous loudmouth, be funny or accurate, at least one of the two!
> 
> I'm almost convinced that he's a satire of a Republican, saying really stupid shit just to see how many retards run with it.
> 
> Remember his "Obama Indonesia trip is costing us $2 billion!!!" nonsense?
> 
> The morons lapped that one up, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funnier than Sheila JAckson Lee.....leftwingers who pretend to be centrists, you afraid of the L word? Or the C word, and it is possible those questions could also be double entendres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals look foolish when they accidentally let out their true agenda...​[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3I-PVVowFY"]Maxine Waters (D) Slip of the Tongue Reveals True Intentions (Socialism for America) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

 

OM I forgot about Maxine, she is the definition of HNIC........she's living the good life and dosent want you poor saps to forget that....Moving on up......to the East Side.........

And I love her small unintended bit of honesty!


----------



## Lakhota

I heard that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a girl in 1990.  Is that true?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakhota said:


> I heard that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a girl in 1990. Is that true?


 

That would be no, but I heard you started a thread and got owned in it......well it happens so often I probably shouldnt be making a big deal out of it.....sue me it's late.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Here's one:  Beck is putting together the biggest movement in American history!

Glenn Beck Hints That Next Big American Movement Will Be Unveiled on September 12 in Ohio | TheBlaze.com

From the piece:

_While at Restoring Love, Glenn Beck announced that during an event slated to take place in Ohio the week of September 12th, he will kick-off the biggest movement in American history in the last three decades.

We made an announcement on Saturday.  Ohio, the week of 9/12, we are kicking off what I believe will be the biggest movement in American history in the last probably 30 years, Glenn said.

Make sure that you take that weekend of 9/12.  I think 9/12 is on a Wednesday.  That following weekend well be in Ohio.  Just circle it on your calendar.  You know, if your kids are getting married, tell them, not that weekend._

How exciting!  I can't wait!



Narcissistic much?

.


----------



## hipeter924

> *Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?*


I don't hate anyone, even though people would put me in the progressive liberal camp; in reality I am more aligned to anarcho-capitalist and anarchist-communism than authoritarian or state based systems. 

What I dislike is his rants and his generalizations; he might sound better than the junk on Fox and CNN, but it isn't quality journalism. If he wants to be taken seriously then he could stop taking his talking points from some of the crackpots at mises that give lectures on 'national socialism and socialism being the same'. 

Even in the national socialist movement, which Glen Beck keeps describing there were two separate camps i.e. those that supported Hitler and those that didn't agree with Hitler's authoritarian way of doing things. 

But enough of that, this is describing America. Which is at worst corporatist leaning; the flawed national socialist economy does not exist in America, nor has the consty been suspended. So Glen Beck is not going to be taken seriously till he stops talking about Obama turning America to Communism or Nazism.


----------



## American_Jihad

*SHOCKING new audio from the New Black Panthers!*​
8/15/12

The New Black Panthers are at it again, with members threatening violence during the Republican National Convention in Tampa, as well as calling a new military run by the organization that would engage in racial violence.

Now, remember when I said to you about a year ago that the conventions were going to be real trouble and Tampa is going to have trouble? Glenn asked.

Well, hes not the only one who thinks Tampa is in trouble  as New Black Panthers members are now saying they are going to be the one causing trouble when the GOP comes to town.

---

SHOCKING new audio from the New Black Panthers!  Glenn Beck


----------



## P@triot

Because liberals *hate* the truth - and Glenn exposes them by telling the truth.


----------



## P@triot

hipeter924 said:


> *Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate anyone, even though people would put me in the progressive liberal camp; in reality I am more aligned to anarcho-capitalist and anarchist-communism than authoritarian or state based systems.
> 
> What I dislike is his rants and his generalizations; he might sound better than the junk on Fox and CNN, but it isn't quality journalism. If he wants to be taken seriously then he could stop taking his talking points from some of the crackpots at mises that give lectures on 'national socialism and socialism being the same'.
> 
> Even in the national socialist movement, which Glen Beck keeps describing there were two separate camps i.e. those that supported Hitler and those that didn't agree with Hitler's authoritarian way of doing things.
> 
> But enough of that, this is describing America. Which is at worst corporatist leaning; the flawed national socialist economy does not exist in America, nor has the consty been suspended. So Glen Beck is not going to be taken seriously till he stops talking about Obama turning America to Communism or Nazism.
Click to expand...


Did you really just say "Glenn Beck is not going to be taken seriously until"? LMAO! This is a man with tens of MILLIONS of listeners, has sold tens of MILLIONS of books, sells tens of MILLIONS of tickets for live appearances, and earns many, many, many tens of MILLIONS of dollars.

_You_ will not be taken seriously on this message board until you can discuss reality. Save fiction for the state-controlled media that you openly admit you prefer.


----------



## francoHFW

Hopelessly BS- turns men into morons...or total dupes....a charlatan. 

Was a cokehead DJ- and hasn't got educated since...


----------



## Listening

francoHFW said:


> Hopelessly BS- turns men into morons...or total dupes....a charlatan.
> 
> Was a cokehead DJ- *and hasn't got educated since*...



You must have been his teacher.


----------



## francoHFW

NO SOCIALISTS were for Hitler- a lot of disgruntled unemployed RWers...

See- there's another RW Propaganda BS turd, probably the topper- NOT HISTORY, just Pubcrappe.


----------



## American_Jihad

francoHFW said:


> Hopelessly BS- turns men into morons...or total dupes....a charlatan.
> 
> Was a cokehead DJ- and hasn't got educated since...



Hey jackwad, I thought you were moving to Greece?


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> I heard that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a girl in 1990.  Is that true?



Google it Ya silly bast...


----------



## francoHFW

Nothing intelligible again?

Not moving, just visiting...More UK, France and Spain.
 Beck has poor fools thinking Hitler was a socialist, Obama a Marxist. Drivel for dupe/haters...


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Hopelessly BS- turns men into morons...or total dupes....a charlatan.
> 
> Was a cokehead DJ- and hasn't got educated since...



Says the man who is so uneducated, he believes communism/marxism/socialism/fascism is the secret to a successful society...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Freedom vs. Free Stuff: Why are some areas more charitable than others?*

8/21/12

Those who listen to Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and Barack Obama most likely believe think that Republicans hate the poor, that people who oppose raising taxes on the rich are greedy and dont want to help those in need, and those opposed to Obamacare dont care about sick people  right?

While those are all great surface-level talking points for a Democrat trying to win an election, theyre wildly inaccurate.

The latest in a long line of evidence disproving this comes from a recent study showing that red states give more to charity than blue states:

It seems those in the U.S. who back Obama for president are among the least generous when it comes to supporting charities.

While a recent Democrat ad had a conservative government pushing granny over a cliff in her wheelchair, it turns out Red states, those with a Republican/Independent conservative base, are more generous to charities.

---

Freedom vs. Free Stuff: Why are some areas more charitable than others?  Glenn Beck


----------



## Avatar4321

francoHFW said:


> Nothing intelligible again?
> 
> Not moving, just visiting...More UK, France and Spain.
> Beck has poor fools thinking Hitler was a socialist, Obama a Marxist. Drivel for dupe/haters...



Hitler lead the national socialist party, but nope. Not socialist. 

Do you know how stupid that sounds? That's like claiming Romney isnt a Republican or Obama isnt a Democrat.


----------



## g5000

If you don't know the difference between a Nazi and a Communist, then you are too stupid for words.

.


----------



## g5000

> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went *Nazi communist*, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.



The man is brain damaged.  Not kidding.  He has a tumor or something.

Anyone who drinks his piss is a mindless drone.

.


----------



## g5000

aksupertiger said:


> It isn't just liberals who hate Glenn.



Exactly.  Anyone who has more than two brain cells to rub together does not like him.

You take 300 million people, and then take the dumbest 2 percent, that works out to 6 million people.  

Beck's following is, what, two million at best?  So we are talking about the dumbest 6/10 of one percent, give or take.



.


----------



## American_Jihad

g5000 said:


> If you don't know the difference between a Nazi and a Communist, then you are too stupid for words.
> 
> .



Three posts in a row, glad to see you all wee weed' up and panties all tied in a knot...

carry on...


----------



## Too Tall

LogikAndReazon said:


> A "Fairness Doctrine" is sorely needed.....................So liberals can finally be heard !



All you need to do is watch MSNBC to get liberal indoctrination 24/7.  ABC, CBS, CNN and NBC do a decent job of putting a liberal slant on the news as well.  In order to get 'fairness' 4 or 5 more FOX networks would need to be created to counter the liberal propaganda already on the MSM.


----------



## Sarah G

Obviously it isn't only Libs that hate him.. He was fired from Fox and not for nuthin.

No ratings.


----------



## American_Jihad

LogikAndReazon said:


> A "Fairness Doctrine" is sorely needed.....................So liberals can finally be heard !


----------



## American_Jihad

*Texas Judge's words are spun by Glenn Beck, Agenda 21 ignored!*

by Mark Vogl
8/23/12

---

The problem here is Beck would NOT mention Agenda 21. He did not mention the Bush - Clinton - Bush - Obama - Romney plan towards a New World Order. Beck did warn Romney Civil War would occur. But Beck tried to do by painting a domestic scenerio on financial collapse within the US, and saying that that is what would cause civil unrest.

Why is Beck avoiding Agenda 21? Why doesn't he discuss it? More importantly, why isn't Agenda 21 being addressed by the media with the Presidential candidates? Back in June I wrote about the need to address Agenda 21. One way to do that was to select Sarah Palin for Vice President! Is that why Paul Ryan was selected? Has he agreed to proceeding towards One - World - Government? Just today Romney talked about NAFTA and partnerships with Canada and Mexico...read that to mean we need to move towards the creation of a North American Union...one similar to the EU, yes the Union in Europe which is failing! 

---

Texas Judge's words are spun by Glenn Beck, Agenda 21 ignored!

Agenda 21
agenda 21 - Google Search


----------



## American_Jihad

*'Organic' doesn't mean better*

August 27, 2012|Bill Croushore

Since much of my day is spent behind the wheel of my truck traveling from farm to farm, I listen to a lot of radio. I don't listen to much music but mainly talk radio. Occasionally, when I want to be made to feel like the world is going to end, I listen to Glenn Beck. For those not familiar with Glenn Beck, he is politically conservative but tends to be somewhat apocalyptic.

I was listening to his show on Wednesday of last week and something really caught my attention. Glenn and his co-hosts were discussing the total scam that is organic foods. ("Total scam" were their words, not mine; although I don't disagree.) The attitude that organic foods are a scam is really quite rare in any media venue. Naturally, I paid a little closer attention once I heard that. The context of the discussion centered on government regulation of foods labeled as "organic."

---

'Organic' doesn't mean better - Daily American


----------



## American_Jihad

*He Could Do It With Martians: Is This the Most Incredible Chris Matthews Video Youve Ever Seen?*

9/6/12
Becket Adams

Presented with little commentary because, frankly, we have no idea whats going on with MSNBCs Chris Matthews (and were too scared to ask).

All you need to know is this: Matthews really, really likes former President Bill Clinton. He really likes him. To the point where its unsettling:

I always figured that if Bill Clinton landed on Mars. He would know how to do it with them. He would know how to reproduce. He would know everything. He would just instinctively know how to talk to people. They would be laughing in about five minutes. The Martians.

See? Matthews has a  wait, what was that about reproducing with Martians?

Actually, never mind. Enjoy (the Martian stuff starts at about 2:00, but theres plenty of other gold throughout):

---

Chris Matthews Really Likes Bill Clinton&#8217;s Convention Speech | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad

*Media Bias: Reporters caught on hot mic planning questions on tone for Romney presser*​
9/13/12

If anyone knows the danger of a *hot mic* youd think it be a journalist  but, apparently not. Earlier this week, a group of reporters at a Romney presser provided another tasteless example of why less and less Americans are turning to the mainstream media to get their news.

Wednesday, Mitt Romney issued a statement on the recent attacks on U.S. embassies in the Middle East and how the White House is handling the situation. Shortly after, National Review Online, noted that all of the questions reporters asked the presidential candidate, except for one, had to do with his tone and his thoughts on criticizing the administrations initial response to the attack on the Cairo embassy.

NROs Katrina Trinko reported:

Open mic: Press coordinating questions for Romney "no matter who he calls on we're covered" - YouTube

Media Bias: Reporters caught on hot mic planning questions on tone for Romney presser  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Riots and violence break out across Middle East, White House blames 14 minute YouTube video*

9/17/12

As you probably know by now, there have been multiple attacks on U.S. embassies, along with an increase in anti-American protests and anti-American violence throughout the Middle East. Despite the overwhelming evidence that points otherwise, such as these attacks beginning on the 11th anniversary of 9/11, the White House is pushing the narrative that this is all about one movie. Here is what they had to say:


_We need to understand this is a fairly volatile situation and its not in response to United States policy, not to obviously the administration, not to the American people. It is in response to a video. A film. We have judged to be reprehensible that in no way that has any violent reaction to it. But this is not a case of protests directed at the United States at large or U.S. policy. This is in response to a video that is offensive._

This morning on radio, Glenn, who predicted riots spreading across the Middle East over a year ago, made note of the ridiculousness of this concept coming from this administration. The idea that a film would spark riots and violence, which included the killing of a U.S. Ambassador, as opposed to our policies or the announcement of budget cuts coming that include embassy protection.

Pat pointed out that the film is actually a 14 minutes YouTube video.

---

This administration is using a video as an excuse, a scapegoat, and a shield against their own bad policies.

Tens of people saw the video. Tens of people saw the video, Glenn noted. Thank goodness the government has gone in after the maker of this horrible YouTube video.


Riots and violence break out across Middle East, White House blames 14 minute YouTube video  Glenn Beck


----------



## Lakhota

> Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?



Because he reminds me of you.


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he reminds me of you.
Click to expand...


Hey Lakhola, your avatar is you for sure, eats shit and howls at the moon...


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m692Tqbnbxo]SHOCKING VIDEO Glenn Beck Uses Vicks To Cry On Cue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Political Junky

Barb said:


> SHOCKING VIDEO Glenn Beck Uses Vicks To Cry On Cue - YouTube


Vicks, what a phony bitch Beck is. No surprise.


----------



## American_Jihad

Barb said:


> SHOCKING VIDEO Glenn Beck Uses Vicks To Cry On Cue - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRcMg2ViG4U]53 Seconds That Should End a Presidency - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

*Is Barack Obama destroying America in an attempt to create fairness?*

9/19/12

Can you believe that Mitt Romney had a secret tape where he said 47% of Americans werent paying taxes? Its pretty shocking. Unbelievable. How could he just lay out truth like that to an audience of people who want to have smaller government and more personal responsibility. Thankfully the media has been there to expose him. Although its a little weird that they arent trumpeting Barack Obama talking about how much he believes in redistribution, especially considering that President Obama seems willing to destroy the country to create fairness.

Back in 1998, Barack Obama was recorded saying, I think the trick is figuring out how do we structure government systems that pool resources and hence facilitate some redistribution because I actually believe in redistribution.

---
Is Barack Obama destroying America in an attempt to create fairness?  Glenn Beck


----------



## Pasco08

Fox got rid of Glen beck as they are getting rid of Sarah i can see Russia from my house palin because neither does anything but hurts the republicans.


----------



## Synthaholic

_*Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?*_


Because he's a hateful moron who doesn't care whether something is true or not.


----------



## American_Jihad

Funny, every time I throw the beck hook out there I catch a couple of liberal blow fish...


----------



## freedombecki

Too Tall said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "Fairness Doctrine" is sorely needed.....................So liberals can finally be heard !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do is watch MSNBC to get liberal indoctrination 24/7.  ABC, CBS, CNN and NBC do a decent job of putting a liberal slant on the news as well.  In order to get 'fairness' 4 or 5 more FOX networks would need to be created to counter the liberal propaganda already on the MSM.
Click to expand...

Indeed, Too Tall. It's too bad our dere libbies here don't know their MSM is so biased they have to withhold truth from the American public to get criminalistas elected who wish to heist the Bill of Rights away from us capitalistas, who worked hard all our lives to earn security in our old age. The criminalistas are out to get our retirement funds, though. They raised taxes on our property until we are literally paying more rent than we did 40 years ago, when we started out. Once they get all the money in their possession and we can no longer pay their outrageous fees, I wonder where they will put us? To death, because having taken all the money for themselves that we could've used for our retirement home years, there are no guarantees they will take care of us. They only take care of Democrats and Unionistas with our retirement income which we saved a lifetime for, saving money instead of throwing money away on beachfront properties and vacation homes. I had no idea they'd do this when I got retirement aged. None whatever. What a lousy, rotten stinkin' bad trick they played on me and my husband, who now suffers from Dementia. The criminalistas have us. Look out for them in your area, or they'll go for your savings, too, when you get older. We asked them to lower the property taxes, but they said no way. We didn't plan on $7,000 a year, and the other day, I read they're going to raise that by another 6 or 7% when they send out tax bills in January again. That's a terrible lump to have to take out of retirement.

I'm sick of people using goveernment to solve every little inconvenience of the Unionistas they hire to engorge themselves off all that free money they see laying around. 5 years later, that isn't enough for them, so they lay into your money, figuring you have it coming, while they roll in our dough that we saved for OUR not THEIR retirement.

Beware of big government spenders in your area. Their name is DEMOCRAT and lately, local Republicans aren't doing anything about it so they can get reelected by people who demand government service, which seems free, but it isn't free, and they take away from people they know have securities. That way, the assholes won't get criticized when they levy estate taxes that take and take and take.

You remove their candy from the candy store, and they find another storefront. 

I hate government spenders. They're whackos, and you get punished for a lifetime of hard work and saving back for a rainy day.

The damn government is your worst rainy day and nightmare, all rolled into one huge, big, giv-a-mint ball. They're the personification of evil.


----------



## Truthmatters

they hate everyone but Fox news.

gee when your only source of news is Fox who tells you EVERYONE else is lying then you really know your a dupe


----------



## freedombecki

Pasco08 said:


> Fox got rid of Glen beck as they are getting rid of Sarah i can see Russia from my house palin because neither does anything but hurts the republicans.



I'm not sure of the whys a news business makes changes, but all of them do that, Pasco08. It's their business.

If you want a business to have to ask a government agency first, think of Pravda from the time Russia built the Wall in East Berlin to keep Germans in and prevent the West from entering to witness their "changes" which includes, unfortunately reeducation camps in Siberia and didn't they recently poison one of their former citizens who fled the country? Cant remember his name, it was a few years back. Oh, yes, Pravda. It only provided a Communist government's opinion of events, which is Russian for gestapo tactics. If you like government controlling all aspects of human life, you might consider asking them for an application to enter their country and enter the delights of Mother Russia, which, depending on leadership whim can get pretty tricky, even with their quasi attempt at reconciling with the west long enough to reopen trade to replenish their treasury with world resources.

Obama is eager to give Russia some of Alaska's territorial waters for nothing and for which we paid a price when we bought "Seward's Icebox" from them which included these islands and now-known oil reserve in the Arctic. Obama tried to promise them something, but Congressional republicans reminded him he really needed to take that up with the sovereign state of Alaska, charged with keeping the territory of Alaska withing their confines. Obama doesn't have a Panama Canal to give away like Carter did, but he wants a legacy that somebody else pays for, and in this case, he wants Alaska to take a hit for his legacy.

What a creepsickle Obama can be when you're not watching him and his Dowager Secretary of State Hillary "I forget" Clinton tooth and nail. The Secretary of State's latest fiasco is her role in the murder of our Ambassador at Behghazi, Christopher Stevens. Al Qaeda, whose most recent hit list had  his name on it, was placated with his murder, and since Obama is all jizzed up about schmoozing with the Muslim Brotherhood (Al Qaeda's sequel in the rest of the Middle East than Afghanistan) the Democrats made certain the Marines were dismissed from duty of protecting the American embassy there by replacement with questionable contractors, who under fire fled the Embassy, headed directly to the homicidal maniacs assaulting our Embassy, and told them how to get into the embassy, where key persons were, including the Ambassador and those who might protect him (but who were not allowed to arm themselves with any bullets in their guns).



> September 20, 2012
> *(CNN)* -- In the months leading up to his death, Chris Stevens,  the U.S. ambassador to Libya, worried about constant security threats  in Benghazi and mentioned that his name was on an al Qaeda hit list, a  source familiar with his thinking told CNN.
> Stevens spoke about a rise in Islamic extremism and al Qaeda's growing presence in Libya, the source said.



The Obama administration and the Hillary Clinton State Department are a huge nightmare.

Can you see why America needs to replace them now? 

They're not providing even a modicum of common defense for our embassies, which have been an Al Qaeda target since the very early days of the 1990s, when bin Laden made a decision to declare war on America and sought to murder people in our embassies throughout Africa and Asia.

It really is time to replace Obama. America's future depends on getting him out.

Needless to mention, he's still spending scared. He's afraid if he doesn't indenture us enough to China and others, we're somehow not going to fit in with his socializing America out of its Bill of Rights, making us ripe for chaos and ripe for the taking by our enemies. Obama just hates our guts, and everything he does gets Americans killed by his good and lifelong Muslim Brotherhood friends like Louie Farrakkkahn and his America-hating Black Panther associates, who are now pledged to the Muslim Brotherhood.

And Obama's national debt? The tab's over 16 TRIllion dollars, which is $50,000 in debt for every man, woman, and child in America. He is doing absolutely, positively nothing, except to cut back just enough on security to let his Muslim brotherhood exult in spilling American blood.


----------



## peach174

Pasco08 said:


> Fox got rid of Glen beck as they are getting rid of Sarah i can see Russia from my house palin because neither does anything but hurts the republicans.



Fox did not get rid of Glenn. He did not renew his contract.
Fox canceled Sarah's appearance because of the convention being canceled to 3 days and not 4 days.
Stop quoting a SNL skit.
Sarah Plain never said that. She did say that you can see Russian from land here in Alaska.

Too bad the Dem's don't have people like Glenn and Sarah speaking out about the lies and corruption in their party.


----------



## Synthaholic

American_Jihad said:


> Funny, every time I throw the beck hook out there I catch a couple of liberal blow fish...




You asked a question, and I answered it.

Don't like the truth?  Tough shit.


----------



## American_Jihad

Synthaholic said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, every time I throw the beck hook out there I catch a couple of liberal blow fish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked a question, and I answered it.
> 
> Don't like the truth?  Tough shit.
Click to expand...


The truth, you can't handle the truth. Hey Crapaholic you look cute in the pic all puffed up with hot air. Oh Ya that music you like really sucks, what is it anyway liberal swill or do you have to be on LSD...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTNX9P3N4z4]Synthaholic - Brock Berrigan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## francoHFW

People who don't pay FEDERAL INCOME TAXES pay as much %wise in ALL taxes and fees as the richest. And many are GOP, of course. STUPID a-hole Pubs and silly dupes.


----------



## American_Jihad

francoHFW said:


> People who don't pay FEDERAL INCOME TAXES pay as much %wise in ALL taxes and fees as the richest. And many are GOP, of course. STUPID a-hole Pubs and silly dupes.



francoHateFullWuss, I thought you were moving to Greece, u ssob...


----------



## Black_Label




----------



## American_Jihad

Black_Label said:


>









THEN JUMP IN






Do the world a favor...​


----------



## Black_Label




----------



## Chris

I miss Glenn Beck.

I think he is one of America's finest comedians.

Too crazy for FoxNews.


----------



## American_Jihad

Chris said:


> I miss Glenn Beck.



Here Knock yo self out...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyC55ZlG3Hg]U.S. Ambassador Raped Then Murdered at Embassy in Libya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chris

Even better...the 10.31 project....

The 10.31 Project - The Colbert Report - 2009-31-03 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Londoner

Glenn Beck is more of an entertainer with hilarious conspiracy theories, like Michael Savage. These guys are not meant to be taken seriously. They have been deployed by capital to convince people without much education that the world is run by a source other than corporations. I actually like listening to him because he can be very funny sometimes.


----------



## American_Jihad

Black_Label said:


>


----------



## Chris

Republicans are starting to crack up.

It is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## American_Jihad

Chris said:


> Republicans are starting to crack up.
> 
> It is going to be fun to watch.



I'M a independent conservative, BOTH parties are fucked up. What are you Chrissy?
What happens if there is an October surprise and obama gets Carterized.
Will the left be jumping in the hole...


----------



## Chris

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf33g9ep4YU]Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are starting to crack up.
> 
> It is going to be fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M a independent conservative, BOTH parties are fucked up. What are you Chrissy?
> What happens if there is an October surprise and obama gets Carterized.
> Will the left be jumping in the hole...
Click to expand...


----------



## editec

> *Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck? *


 
*To the extent that any of them pay any attention at all (and that won't be a lot) it's because everything he says, thinks and believes is wrong.*

*Other than that I am sure he's a swell guy.*


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obama cant answer why Americas embassies werent more secure*

9/21/12

One of those great yet obvious questions brought up by Univision was about United States Embassy security. Why wasnt it better? Glenn plays the answer given by Obama which painfully shows why Obama has been going on Letterman, The Pimp with a Limp radio show, and People Magazine. Because he has no answers. 

Watch On-Demand Video Highlights and Episodes | TheBlaze TV

Glenn explains in the clip above. 

Obama can


----------



## freedombecki

American_Jihad said:


> *Obama cant answer why Americas embassies werent more secure*
> 
> 9/21/12
> 
> One of those great yet obvious questions brought up by Univision was about United States Embassy security. Why wasnt it better? Glenn plays the answer given by Obama which painfully shows why Obama has been going on Letterman, The Pimp with a Limp radio show, and People Magazine. Because he has no answers.
> 
> Watch On-Demand Video Highlights and Episodes | TheBlaze TV
> 
> Glenn explains in the clip above.
> 
> Obama can


Thanks for showing the President in his truest light ever:


----------



## Immanuel

American_Jihad said:


> *Obama cant answer why Americas embassies werent more secure*
> 
> 9/21/12
> 
> One of those great yet obvious questions brought up by Univision was about United States Embassy security. Why wasnt it better? Glenn plays the answer given by Obama which painfully shows why Obama has been going on Letterman, The Pimp with a Limp radio show, and People Magazine. Because he has no answers.
> 
> Watch On-Demand Video Highlights and Episodes | TheBlaze TV
> 
> Glenn explains in the clip above.
> 
> Obama can



I beg to disagree.  Obama has the answer... "It was my predecessor's fault."

Immie


----------



## Steelplate

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's survival food insurance and gold cons were classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is preparing for the future stupid?
Click to expand...


Avatar, you're a religious man. The Bible teaches us to look out for charlatans, wolves in sheep's clothing, and false prophets. Are you so blinded by your politics that you can't see that Beck is a perfect example of what Christ warned us of?

Real Christians talk about God's love, not his wrath. They don't speak hate upon their brothers. Beck wraps himself in the Bible and the flag to promote a political agenda that, judging by the hate and vitriol coming from that side, has nothing to do with the God that I was taught about in my church.

Jesus loves us all....not just Republicans.....not even just Christians. We are all his children. Even the people who don't believe he exists. Beck's God hates everything that doesn't jive with the Tea Party meme.

BTW....there's nothing wrong with preparing for the future. Scaring the fuck out of gullible people with hateful, apocolyptic rhetoric.....then CONVENIENTLY offering "food insurance" for that fateful day? That's the equivalent of the old Snake Oil salesmen.

If you have any intelligence within you, you'd at least QUESTION that kind of thing....The funny thing is? I know you've got the intelligence.....I know many of your fellow conservatives do.


----------



## Immanuel

Steelplate said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's survival food insurance and gold cons were classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is preparing for the future stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avatar, you're a religious man. The Bible teaches us to look out for charlatans, wolves in sheep's clothing, and false prophets. Are you so blinded by your politics that you can't see that Beck is a perfect example of what Christ warned us of?
> 
> Real Christians talk about God's love, not his wrath. They don't speak hate upon their brothers. Beck wraps himself in the Bible and the flag to promote a political agenda that, judging by the hate and vitriol coming from that side, has nothing to do with the God that I was taught about in my church.
> 
> Jesus loves us all....not just Republicans.....not even just Christians. We are all his children. Even the people who don't believe he exists. Beck's God hates everything that doesn't jive with the Tea Party meme.
> 
> BTW....there's nothing wrong with preparing for the future. Scaring the fuck out of gullible people with hateful, apocolyptic rhetoric.....then CONVENIENTLY offering "food insurance" for that fateful day? That's the equivalent of the old Snake Oil salesmen.
> 
> If you have any intelligence within you, you'd at least QUESTION that kind of thing....The funny thing is? I know you've got the intelligence.....I know many of your fellow conservatives do.
Click to expand...


Excellent post.

I can't say I agree with your views on Beck because I do not listen to him, but I do fully agree that Our Lord loves all of us, every last one of us and desires that none should perish.

Immie


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are starting to crack up.
> 
> It is going to be fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M a independent conservative, BOTH parties are fucked up. What are you Chrissy?
> What happens if there is an October surprise and obama gets Carterized.
> Will the left be jumping in the hole...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*WATCH: The full The Real Mitt Romney special from Glenn Beck*

WATCH: The full The Real Mitt Romney special from Glenn Beck  Glenn Beck





"You stupid liberals"​


----------



## American_Jihad

*Howard Stern finds some stupid, stupid Obama supporters*​
9/25/12

---

Can we just go for some stupid people here for a second? Glenn said. Howard Stern has done one of the most amazing interviews and, you know, he admits this is not, you know, we didnt go for a sampling of people.  We just went and we were just playing the dummies on the streets.  But here are some of the dummies on the streets in New York on, are you going to vote for Barack Obama.

Some of the highlights from the dummies on the street?

INTERVIEWER:  Do you hope that he will eventually find and kill Bin Laden. 

VOICE:  He will eventually do it. 

OICE:  You think he will eventually find and kill him if he wins this election? 

And how about this one:

INTERVIEWER: What is it about Mitt Romney that you dont like? Is it that hes pro choice or &#8209;&#8209;

VOICE: Yes, and its just because general &#8209;&#8209; its him in general. I just dont like him.

INTERVIEWER: Because hes a Muslim?

VOICE: It has nothing to do with religion nor what his views are. I just dont like him.

And how about this Obama supporter who thinks the President has selected Paul Ryan to be his VP. This same supporter also thinks Ryan is African America, and that John McCain is also running:

VOICE: Do you think Obama made the right choice by choosing Paul Ryan as his vice president?

VOICE: Yes.

VOICE: Do you think he picked Paul Ryan because hes African&#8209;American or because hes qualified?

VOICE: It could be a little bit of both.

VOICE: Do you think McCain has a shot this time out to beat Obama for this election?

VOICE: No.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpv0lPz-pd4]Howard Stern Exposes Dumb Obama Supporters 2012 - YouTube[/ame]

Howard Stern finds some stupid, stupid Obama supporters  Glenn Beck


----------



## Lakhota

Aw, now NaziCons view Howard Stern as a voice of reason.  So funny...


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> Aw, now NaziCons view Howard Stern as a voice of reason.  So funny...



LakiHola, he's one of your own...


----------



## Lakhota

Utah Set to Send Glenn Beck-Approved End Times Novelist to Congress | Mother Jones


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> *Howard Stern finds some stupid, stupid Obama supporters*​
> 9/25/12
> 
> ---
> 
> Can we just go for some stupid people here for a second? Glenn said. Howard Stern has done one of the most amazing interviews and, you know, he admits this is not, you know, we didnt go for a sampling of people.  We just went and we were just playing the dummies on the streets.  But here are some of the dummies on the streets in New York on, are you going to vote for Barack Obama.
> 
> Some of the highlights from the dummies on the street?
> 
> INTERVIEWER:  Do you hope that he will eventually find and kill Bin Laden.
> 
> VOICE:  He will eventually do it.
> 
> OICE:  You think he will eventually find and kill him if he wins this election?
> 
> And how about this one:
> 
> INTERVIEWER: What is it about Mitt Romney that you dont like? Is it that hes pro choice or &#8209;&#8209;
> 
> VOICE: Yes, and its just because general &#8209;&#8209; its him in general. I just dont like him.
> 
> INTERVIEWER: Because hes a Muslim?
> 
> VOICE: It has nothing to do with religion nor what his views are. I just dont like him.
> 
> And how about this Obama supporter who thinks the President has selected Paul Ryan to be his VP. This same supporter also thinks Ryan is African America, and that John McCain is also running:
> 
> VOICE: Do you think Obama made the right choice by choosing Paul Ryan as his vice president?
> 
> VOICE: Yes.
> 
> VOICE: Do you think he picked Paul Ryan because hes African&#8209;American or because hes qualified?
> 
> VOICE: It could be a little bit of both.
> 
> VOICE: Do you think McCain has a shot this time out to beat Obama for this election?
> 
> VOICE: No.
> 
> 
> Howard Stern Exposes Dumb Obama Supporters 2012 - YouTube
> 
> Howard Stern finds some stupid, stupid Obama supporters  Glenn Beck



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkjcZhSyFwc]Obama&#39;s clueless supporters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: President Obamas U.N. speech disturbing on many levels*​9/26/12

I want to make this very clear to you that I have felt that the President was a danger to our country for a while because he was taking us off of our principles and he was subverting the constitution of the United States and everything else, Glenn told listeners this morning.

President Obama addressed the U.N. yesterday in a speech that Glenn described as disturbing on many levels.

He is not telling the world what he has told you, he added.

Watch a clip of the Presidents speech here:

---

Glenn: President Obamas U.N. speech disturbing on many levels  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Another epic Obama supporter: he gave me a phone!*

9/27/12

Many people remember the enthusiastic Obama supporters from 2008 who were most excited they were going to get free stuff if Obama won the election  the poster child being the hell put gas in my car, hell pay my mortgage lady. Move over, theres a new #1 fan of free stuff in town! 

WATCH:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpAOwJvTOio]Obama Voter Says Vote for Obama because he gives a free Phone - YouTube[/ame]

Another epic Obama supporter: he gave me a phone!  Glenn Beck


----------



## Chris

Colbert on Beck....priceless....

The 10.31 Project - The Colbert Report - 2009-31-03 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## American_Jihad

He's back. Controversial commentator Glenn Beck who left Fox Newslast year for the Internet is coming back to TV with a new cable channel that is being launched on satellite broadcaster Dish Network. Called TheBlaze TV (did someone forget to hit the space bar between "the" and "blaze?"), the channel will launch this Wednesday. It will have 35 hours of original content a week, according to the New York Times. Wonder how many of those won't feature Beck ranting and if this will make all those Dish subscribers missing AMC feel better.


----------



## hipeter924

Well I am not liberal and I am not conservative, I find his show amusing and interesting; but I don't watch TV or listen to the radio very often. I don't see what the bitching is about, if they don't like him they don't have to watch/listen to him.


----------



## American_Jihad

hipeter924 said:


> Well I am not liberal and I am not conservative, I find his show amusing and interesting; but I don't watch TV or listen to the radio very often. I don't see what the bitching is about, if they don't like him they don't have to watch/listen to him.



*Glenn Beck vs. George Soros (Who should be commended, defended or suspended?)*

Glenn Beck vs. George Soros (Who should be commended, defended or suspended?) « The Constitution Club


----------



## Lakhota

Glenn Beck threw baby frogs in boiling water on live TV.  Made me sick...


----------



## BecauseIKnow

It's not about being liberal. His speaking tone is awkward. Then he picks up chalk and scribbles a few circles and acts is if he he figured out something lol


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> Glenn Beck threw baby frogs in boiling water on live TV.  Made me sick...



Anytime someone makes you sick, it's a good thing...Lakihola


----------



## hipeter924

Lakhota said:


> Glenn Beck threw baby frogs in boiling water on live TV.  Made me sick...


 Eh? That happens in labs all the time, worse has happened to frogs.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn Beck Funds "Patriot Camp" for Kids*

By RH Reality Check, Fri, October 12, 2012

Patriot Camp. It sounds so sweet and 1776, like little children wearing powdered wigs and chopping down cherry trees, right? But as GQ Magazine shows us, there is more to being a patriot than sewing flags and singing "America the Beautiful." No, it's also about preparing elementary school children to be opposed to "government handouts" and abortion rights.

It's not shocking that a camp financially supported by right-wing media personality Glenn Beck is basically creating new tiny foot-soldiers to fight the scourge of liberalism, despite claiming a non-partisan nature. 
---
Glenn Beck Funds "Patriot Camp" for Kids


----------



## American_Jihad

*Rudy Giuliani calls out CNN host for defense of White House on Libya*​
10/16/12

---

_Giuliani: Can I finish?, he asked. Can I finish my statement before you get all upset? I mean, the reality is he said we didnt know they were asking for more security. Where the heck was he? I mean, they were demanding more security. They were begging for more security. Susan Rice goes on television four days later  I was on CNN with her that morning  and says it was a spontaneous demonstration. I knew it wasnt. I knew it wasnt; Im not part of the administration. I knew it wasnt the day after. And she had to know it wasnt. They were saying it wasnt. The National Security adviser said it was a terrorist plot._

Following Giulianis statement above, Soledad actually claimed that Obama never said that the attacks were due to the video, and she had the transcripts to prove it.

Really, Soledad? Dont bother pulling the transcripts, Glenn had the presidents words on-hand.

---

Rudy Giuliani calls out CNN host for defense of White House on Libya  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

MO MONEY

*Glenn Beck Jeans Use Same 'Progressive' Denim Fabric As Levi's *​
Posted: 10/17/2012 

Glenn Beck's new line of jeans is more "progressive" than the conservative pundit probably intended. 

Beck's jeans, sold through his company 1791 Supply & Co., are said to adhere to an Americana standard that Beck believes Levi's has left behind.

However, Beck's jeans are more "progressive" than the right-winger may realize. Business Week's Susan Berfield traces it back to the denim: 

_Funny thing, though: 1791 uses the same denim mill that Levis uses for its own Made in the USA products, most of its vintage collection, and some of its 501 jeans. The company, Cone Denim, has a facility in Greensboro, N.C., called White Oak. Beck addressed the matter on his show, saying of his jeans: We make them from the same company that Levis gave up on. But Levis has been getting some of its denim from Cone since 1915. A spokesperson for Levis confirmed this, but declined to comment on 1791 jeans. _

---
Glenn Beck Jeans Use Same 'Progressive' Denim Fabric As Levi's


----------



## Barb




----------



## Barb

CNN Fact Check: A day after Libya attack, Obama described it as 'acts of terror' - CNN.com 



> "No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation," Obama says a day after attack
> Obama reiterates the stance a day later at another event


----------



## tanyadoler

JosefK said:


> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.



Yeah,i agree


----------



## American_Jihad

Barb said:


>



Debate reaction @ MSNBC...






















You guys always take it well...

*Romney opens up 7-point lead over Obama, as electoral map begins to shift*
Published October 18, 2012
---
Read more: Romney opens up 7-point lead over Obama, as electoral map begins to shift | Fox News


----------



## American_Jihad

*Lying liars and the lies they tell in the White House*

10/18/12

The Obama administration, perhaps emboldened by a media that rarely if ever questions them. That is evidenced by the lengthy list of lies told by this president, a list Glenn went through on radio today. If only the media cared

Some of the highlights:

---
Lying liars and the lies they tell in the White House &#8211; Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Former CIA Officer: Obama Administration let Ambassador Stevens die*​
10/22/12

---
It was to act as official U.S. government liaison to Al Queda linked jihadist militias. And they would include some of the same people now trying to overthrow Assad in Syria, Lopez said.

She wrote of the events:

_During the 2011 Libyan revolt against Muammar Qaddafi, reckless U.S. policy flung American forces and money into the conflict on the side of the rebels, who were known at the time to include Al Qaeda elements. Previously the number two official at the U.S. Embassy in Tripoli, Christopher Stevens was named as the official U.S. liaison to the Libyan opposition in March, 2011.

Stevens was tasked with helping to coordinate U.S. assistance to the rebels, whose top military commander, Abdelhakim Belhadj, was the leader of the Al Qaeda affiliate, the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group (LIFG). That means that Stevens was authorized by the U.S. Department of State and the Obama administration to aid and abet individuals and groups that were, at a minimum, allied ideologically with Al Qaeda, the jihadist terrorist organization that attacked the homeland on the first 9/11, the one thats not supposed to exist anymore after the killing of its leader, Osama bin Laden, on May 2, 2011._

Lopez, who was a CIA officer for twenty years, told Glenn that she had seen agents come under heavy fire in the past, but there were always people and assets who assembled to come to their aid. She found it unusual that with all the surveillance the White House and the administration had on the embassy that more was not done to provide aid.

I have never seen a situation where a facility was under attack like that and nothing happens.

---
Former CIA Officer: Obama Administration let Ambassador Stevens die  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Cowardice: Father of murdered Navy SEAL reacts to news calls for help were denied three times*

10/26/12

Charles Woods was on with Glenn last night on TV and again on radio this morning to talk about the incredibly shocking interactions he had with the President, the Vice President, and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. Woods goes over those stunning details and also reacts to the breaking news that the administration denied his sons calls for help 3 times. How did he react?

We have a report in just now that there is a source that has confirmed that there were at least two requests for help sent to the CIA when the attack in Libya commenced. Both of the requests were denied. The two SEALs that went in to help the ambassador went in against orders. They died four hours after the attack began. They report now that two SEALs who were at the CIA annex one mile down the road had a position that they could have coordinated artillery or mortar support but they were told in no uncertain terms to stand down, Glenn told Woods on radio.

Rather than react to the breaking news with outrage and anger, Woods simply called the order an act of cowardice that did not represent the strength and character of America.

That is cowardice by the people that issued that order. And our country is not a country of cowards. Our country is the greatest nation on Earth. And what we need to do is we need to raise up a generation of American heroes just like Ty who is an American hero. But in order to do that, we need to raise up a generation that has not just physical strength but moral strength. We do not need another generation of liars who lack more strength.

---
Cowardice: Father of murdered Navy SEAL reacts to news calls for help were denied three times  Glenn Beck


----------



## Dante

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into..



...the cesspool of his mind to comment on issues of the day.

Beck is on a dry drunk'


----------



## American_Jihad

*Shocking new report: Obama administration denied 3 calls for help in Benghazi*

10/26/12

Two of the former SEALS who were killed in the Benghazi attacks were told to stand down, but the disobeyed the order to go help protect Amb. Stevens. During the ensuing firefight, according to a new report, urgent pleas for help were denied three times. 

Heres what Fox adds today at, lets see, Woods and Doherty, those are the CIA, they are the former Navy SEALs and at least two others ignored the orders to stand down. They were called &#8209;&#8209; they were told to stand down when they heard shots fired and they radioed and they were informed that by the higher&#8209;ups that they were hearing gunshots and the higher&#8209;ups said yes, but they were told to stand down. An hour later they called again and said, were still hearing it and they were ordered again to stand down. Twice they were ordered to stand down. Woods and Doherty and at least two others ignored these orders and made their way to the consulate which at that point was on fire. Shots were exchanged. Quick reaction force from the CIA annex evacuated those who remained at the consulate and Sean Smith who had been killed in the initial attack. They could not find the ambassador and returned to the CIA annex about midnight. At that point they called again for military support and help because they were taking fire at the CIA safe house or annex. The request was denied, Glenn read.

The video of the FOX News report is below:

---

Shocking new report: Obama administration denied 3 calls for help in Benghazi  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*MSNBC politicizes Romneys efforts to help people*

10/31/12

It really takes an extra special effort to spin handing out emergency supplies and donating to the Red Cross into an attack, but MSNBC is of course up to the challenge. When Mitt Romney decided not to stump and instead turned it into a relief effort, MSNBC was so not down with the choice.

I cant take it. I cant take it, Glenn said. If you dont do what FEMA said, if you dont do what the Red Cross said, forget about it. I have news for you. Weve already loaded up trucks. Mercury One has trucks ready to go. As soon as the roads are clear &#8209;&#8209; and it may be going out today. As soon as the roads are clear, we have trucks that were already loaded. What are you talking to me about? And were doing it on our own. We dont need the Red Cross and we dont need FEMA. That is the way Americans have always done it. But look, if you dont play a game exactly the way that youre supposed to play in this big federal system, youre crazy &#8209;&#8209; youre crazy. Youre a dangerous &#8209;&#8209; youre a dangerous individual.

---
MSNBC politicizes Romney


----------



## Synthaholic

Beck is only supporting Bishop Romney because he's a fellow Mormon.

It's the only valid reason.  Period.


----------



## American_Jihad

Synthaholic said:


> Beck is only supporting Bishop Romney because he's a fellow Mormon.
> 
> It's the only valid reason.  Period.



And the MSM support obongo because he's a progressive left-wing liberal. Period...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Revenge vs. Love: This election choice is clear​*
11/5/12

---
We also know that youre nasty, youre small&#8209;minded and youre divisive in much of your rhetoric. And I know you dont like to hear that and nobody likes to say that to the president of the United States. But we have tons of evidence of you doing it, from 2010:

_But theyre going to be paying attention to this election. And if Latinos sit out the election instead of saying were going to punish our enemies and were going to reward our friends who stand with us on it  Barack Obama_

Were going to punish our enemies? He was specifically talking about anyone running for the GOP. Punish, if Latinos dont punish our enemies. If that is not small, nasty and divisive, I dont know what is. But thats just &#8209;&#8209; thats just one of the many examples. That ones from 2010. I can give you one from this weekend.

_And at the time the Republican congress, any Senate candidate by the name of Mitt Romney (Boos from crowd) No, no, no. Dont boo. Vote. Vote. Votings the best revenge.  Barack Obama_

---
Revenge vs. Love: This election choice is clear  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Former USSR caller: Im scared, ok?*

11/7/12

Glenn talked with a woman on radio today who grew up in the Soviet Union and later came to America. She openly talked about why she is so afraid at an Obama second term  shes quite familiar with the warning signs of a dangerous administration. Why is she scared now? 

Glenn, well, I grew up in the Soviet Union and I came to this country 18 years ago and I felt that Id never again have to live in fear, she said. And Ive been worried for the past four years but after what happened last night, Im just scared, okay?

This president, his entire administration, I know a Communist when I see one, and hes passed his policies, the direction weve been going in the past four years, it cant be any clearer to me what his beliefs and goals are. And I think being an American is not about where you were born. Its about what you believe, whats in your soul. And whats in his soul is dark. The ideology he believes, its pure evil. It kills people. It destroys souls. Its synonymous with hopelessness, misery, apathy.

I mean, thats the only equality you get in socialism: Everyone but the government and the criminals are equal and miserable and poor and apathetic. And maybe its because Ive lived through that that I can truly appreciate what America is and what it stands for. And Im trying to find something positive about what happened last night, about this situation, some kind of hope, take it with good humor, but all I can feel is this dread. 

I had so much faith in the American people and our determination to do whats right especially after what we saw at Restoring Honor which, by the way, me and my husband went to and it was amazing. I was in shock at what happened. Im still in shock.

I was mistaken. So many Americans have become diluted and pampered and all they care about is, you know, free stuff and the latest episode of American Idol. Its insane. I dont understand whats happening here.

---

Former USSR caller:


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Look at this precious dickhead trying to keep the memory of Glenn Beck alive even if he's no longer relevant and too insane even for his own party.


----------



## Lakhota

BallsBrunswick said:


> Look at this precious dickhead trying to keep the memory of Glenn Beck alive even if he's no longer relevant and too insane even for his own party.



Amen!


----------



## American_Jihad

BallsBrunswick said:


> Look at this precious dickhead trying to keep the memory of Glenn Beck alive even if he's no longer relevant and too insane even for his own party.



Hey Nuts, you guys keep comming back, Ya just can't stay away. LOL Becks name sucks you guys in like a hoover or moth to flame. By the way cocksucker I don't have a party...


And that goes for you too LakiHo...


----------



## Zoom

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



Use this question as a starting point for your love of Beck.

What was his predictions for the election? 

That alone should tell you all you need to know about that idiot.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

American_Jihad said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this precious dickhead trying to keep the memory of Glenn Beck alive even if he's no longer relevant and too insane even for his own party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nuts, you guys keep comming back, Ya just can't stay away. LOL Becks name sucks you guys in like a hoover or moth to flame. By the way cocksucker I don't have a party...
> 
> 
> And that goes for you too LakiHo...
Click to expand...


I don't really care, I just find it amusing that you're still wasting your time on that piece of trash.


----------



## American_Jihad

BallsBrunswick said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this precious dickhead trying to keep the memory of Glenn Beck alive even if he's no longer relevant and too insane even for his own party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nuts, you guys keep comming back, Ya just can't stay away. LOL Becks name sucks you guys in like a hoover or moth to flame. By the way cocksucker I don't have a party...
> 
> 
> And that goes for you too LakiHo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care, I just find it amusing that you're still wasting your time on that piece of trash.
Click to expand...


Oh lucky you, you get a taste of Coulter at the same time, 2 4 1...

*Ann Coulter heartbroken that loss deprives America of President Romney*

11/8/12

Ann Coulter has been one of the most vocal personalities in the media in the months and weeks leading up to the election. A staunch Mitt Romney supporter, she told Glenn on radio this morning that she was heartbroken that America was denied a Romney presidency, believing the candidate would have found solutions to a lot of problems facing the country. However, in the interview she addressed two key reasons for his defeat: the power of incumbency and the immigrant vote. You can read a rough transcript of the interview below and watch it in the clip above.

Below is a rough transcript of the interview:

---
Ann Coulter &#8220;heartbroken&#8221; that loss deprives America of President Romney &#8211; Glenn Beck


----------



## lukelk

The op is to fucking retarded to understand nazis were not socialists. Fucking hack.


----------



## American_Jihad

lukelk said:


> The op is to fucking retarded to understand nazis were not socialists. Fucking hack.



Are you cum drunk or is it progressive/liberal spin? Show me where he said that...

Maybe you need to spend a night at 








or get one of Yo liberal friends to help Ya...


----------



## Wehrwolfen

_*Such Hate coming from the Socialist Left. And to think they claim that Conservatives are hateful. They're hate is dripping from their fangs here. If Glenn Beck is crazy, it must be crazy like a Fox. (Pun intended). Here's a guy that they tried to force from the air and yet now he's got his own cable station and is on the radio air daily with plenty of sponsors.*._


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> lukelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is to fucking retarded to understand nazis were not socialists. Fucking hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cum drunk or is it progressive/liberal spin? Show me where he said that...
> 
> Maybe you need to spend a night at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or get one of Yo liberal friends to help Ya...
Click to expand...







...


----------



## idb

Wehrwolfen said:


> _*Such Hate coming from the Socialist Left. And to think they claim that Conservatives are hateful. They're hate is dripping from their fangs here. If Glenn Beck is crazy, it must be crazy like a Fox. (Pun intended). Here's a guy that they tried to force from the air and yet now he's got his own cable station and is on the radio air daily with plenty of sponsors.*._



I'm just curious, have any of Glenn's conspiracy theories ever been proven right?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Ho Ho NOOOO! Union forces Twinkies out of business*​
11/16/12

Congratulations, unions! After deciding to strike instead of taking an 8% pay cut, 100% of Hostess employees will be taking a 100% pay cut. Thats right, the unthinkable is happening  Hostess, the maker of the American classic treats like Ho Hos and Twinkies, is going out of business. 

Glenn jokingly called it the saddest news of the day.

Twinkies are gone, he said sorrowfully this morning. The golden sponge cake with creamy filling, snack classic. The reason why I bring this up, right after the oil spill, is because I believe a lot of this is petrochemical-based.

Its understandable why the employees at Hostess would be upset. There was an 8% pay cut headed their way. But whats better an 8% pay cut or a 100% pay cut?

---
Ho Ho NOOOO! Union forces Twinkies out of business  Glenn Beck


----------



## idb

American_Jihad said:


> *Ho Ho NOOOO! Union forces Twinkies out of business*​
> 11/16/12
> 
> Congratulations, unions! After deciding to strike instead of taking an 8% pay cut, 100% of Hostess employees will be taking a 100% pay cut. Thats right, the unthinkable is happening  Hostess, the maker of the American classic treats like Ho Hos and Twinkies, is going out of business.
> 
> Glenn jokingly called it the saddest news of the day.
> 
> Twinkies are gone, he said sorrowfully this morning. The golden sponge cake with creamy filling, snack classic. The reason why I bring this up, right after the oil spill, is because I believe a lot of this is petrochemical-based.
> 
> Its understandable why the employees at Hostess would be upset. There was an 8% pay cut headed their way. But whats better an 8% pay cut or a 100% pay cut?
> 
> ---
> Ho Ho NOOOO! Union forces Twinkies out of business  Glenn Beck



Did Glenn predict this?
Did he have it up on his blackboard?
Surely he didn't miss a conspiracy of such far-reaching consequences!


....just wondering.....


----------



## Sarah G

Supply and demand.  I haven't seen anyone eating a Twinkie in years or any other hostess cupcakes either.


----------



## editec

Want to know why the LEFT has the lock on political humor?

Because humor works best when it is making fun of REALITY.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Forward: Boston Tea Party being taught as an act of terrorism*​
11/20/12

Progressives are apparently feeling quite emboldened after the 3 million vote win by Barack Obama because theyre really trying to distort history now. Case in point  the new school curriculum that turns the Boston Tea Party on its head and labels the revolutionaries as terrorists. Mike Opelka from TheBlaze joined Glenn on radio to discuss the story, promising more updates as he continued to research it this week. 

Forward: Boston Tea Party being taught as an act of terrorism  Glenn Beck



321...


----------



## Darksider

I don't think it's just progressive liberals.  I personally don't hate him...  I just don't see him as a person that should be taken seriously, yet so many people seem to take his words as gospel.


----------



## American_Jihad

Darksider said:


> I don't think it's just progressive liberals.  I personally don't hate him...  I just don't see him as a person that should be taken seriously, yet so many people seem to take his words as gospel.



Glenn can be a tool, I use him as a flame, you, you be da moth...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Pravda: The communists have won in America with Obama *​
11/26/12

Pravda made a bold statement over the weekend: the communists have won in America with Barack Obama. Why? Because, much like Russias past communist leaders, Americans re-elected him for a second term without so much as a stated economic strategy for success. Not even Glenn could disagree with the Russian news outlet.

---

He also wrote of Obama, He is a Communist without question promoting the Communist Manifesto without calling it so. How shrewd he is in America. His cult of personality mesmerizes those who cannot go beyond their ignorance. They will continue to follow him like those fools who still praise Lenin and Stalin in Russia. Obamas fools and Stalins fools share the same drink of illusion.

Pravda: The communists have won in America with Obama  Glenn Beck


----------



## Antares

Sarah G said:


> Supply and demand.  I haven't seen anyone eating a Twinkie in years or any other hostess cupcakes either.



Good lord.

30% of the Hostess workforce forced this.

But of course your useless anecdotal evidence is gospel.


----------



## Barb




----------



## francoHFW

Best example of why the Fairness Doctrine, at least a 2 minute rebuttal/hour, should return. Beck is totally FOS. German socialists of the 30's are spinning in their graves. Etc etc etc


----------



## nodoginnafight

> 11/16/12
> 
> Congratulations, unions! After deciding to strike instead of taking an 8% pay cut, 100% of Hostess&#8217; employees will be taking a 100% pay cut. That&#8217;s right, the unthinkable is happening &#8212; Hostess, the maker of the American classic treats like Ho Ho&#8217;s and Twinkies, is going out of business.
> 
> Glenn jokingly called it the &#8220;saddest news of the day.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Twinkies are gone,&#8221; he said sorrowfully this morning. &#8220;The golden sponge cake with creamy filling, snack classic. The reason why I bring this up, right after the oil spill, is because I believe a lot of this is petrochemical-based.&#8221;
> 
> It&#8217;s understandable why the employees at Hostess would be upset. There was an 8% pay cut headed their way. But what&#8217;s better an 8% pay cut or a 100% pay cut?



Maybe the fact that the CEO just gave himself a 300% raise made the rank and file feel a little less receptive to taking yet another cut.

7 different CEOs in 10 years.

It wasn't "unions" that killed Hostess ... it was mismanagement.

But you never heard about the pay hike for the CEO or the turnover at the top from Fox, now did ya?

You're only getting half the story.


----------



## American_Jihad

Barb said:


>












Glenn Beck signs $100 million radio contract

Five more years, WTF is sorry soros going to do now...


----------



## idb

nodoginnafight said:


> 11/16/12
> 
> Congratulations, unions! After deciding to strike instead of taking an 8% pay cut, 100% of Hostess employees will be taking a 100% pay cut. Thats right, the unthinkable is happening  Hostess, the maker of the American classic treats like Ho Hos and Twinkies, is going out of business.
> 
> Glenn jokingly called it the saddest news of the day.
> 
> Twinkies are gone, he said sorrowfully this morning. The golden sponge cake with creamy filling, snack classic. The reason why I bring this up, right after the oil spill, is because I believe a lot of this is petrochemical-based.
> 
> Its understandable why the employees at Hostess would be upset. There was an 8% pay cut headed their way. But whats better an 8% pay cut or a 100% pay cut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the fact that the CEO just gave himself a 300% raise made the rank and file feel a little less receptive to taking yet another cut.
> 
> 7 different CEOs in 10 years.
> 
> It wasn't "unions" that killed Hostess ... it was mismanagement.
> 
> But you never heard about the pay hike for the CEO or the turnover at the top from Fox, now did ya?
> 
> You're only getting half the story.
Click to expand...


I hear that the workers took a pay cut some time back as well.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Georgia resident fights back against U.N. Agenda 21*

12/6/12
---
The PeachtreeCornersPatch piece is a letter to the editor from local Cobb County Georgia resident Field Searcy.

When I read on Page 185 of the March 2011 Cobb County Comprehensive Plan that the county supports the advancement of sustainable development policies as defined by the United Nations Division of Sustainable Development, I could no longer ignore that the U.N. Agenda 21 (A21) policies were real and thriving in America.

The U.N. policies are detailed in a 300-page document along with the Local Agenda 21 Planning Guide. Sold as protecting the environment, sustainable development policies are more far-reaching than our fields and streams.

A21 outlines plans for the control of land use, housing, transportation, food production, consumption patterns, water, energy, education, the role of industry and health care. Sounding familiar? We have been bombarded with these global plans of change.

Warm and fuzzy words like comprehensive planning, smart growth, public-private partnerships and outcome-based education were chosen by central planners to camouflage a desired alternate outcome.

---
Georgia resident fights back against U.N. Agenda 21  Glenn Beck


----------



## Lakhota

> Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?



Partly because of you - and him boiling live baby frogs on his TV show.  Shocking...


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly because of you - and him boiling live baby frogs on his TV show.  Shocking...
Click to expand...


You mean ONE plastic frog...No wonder obongo won re-election...






We have a lot of stupid people out there via da liberal professors...​
LakHOla, did you get a free phone???


----------



## American_Jihad

*Jobless Rate Falls to 7.7 Percent*

Posted on December 7, 2012
 Becket Adams

U.S. employers added 146,000 jobs in November, decreasing the unemployment rate from 7.9 percent to 7.7 percent.

However, this number is due mainly to a decrease in the labor force participation rate, which declined by 0.2% to 63.6% once again, as the number of people out of the labor increased by over 540K to 88,883,000, Zero Hedge notes.






---
But the government said employers added 49,000 fewer jobs in October and September than initially estimated. And the unemployment rate fell from 7.9 percent in October mostly because more people stopped looking for work and werent counted as unemployed.

---
Jobless Rate Falls to 7.7 Percent | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad

*Crowder challenges union thug to MMA match*

12/12/12

---
This is who you stand with? Glenn said when he saw the video. Look at this rhetoric. Look at this action. Look at the action. Look at what is happening.

Really violent people. These are really, really violent people.

Crowder issued a challenge to his assailant last night on Hannity. You can come forward, Ill press charges, youll go to jail, he said. Or, since you wanted to cheap-shot me, we can host a bout in a sanctioned, legalized MMA competition. Crowder added the money raised from a fund to find the assailant could go to the union of his choice if he won. If Crowder wins it would go to charity.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPrbbgy3bJY&feature=player_embedded]Steven Crowder On Union Fight - YouTube[/ame]

---
Crowder challenges union thug to MMA match  Glenn Beck


----------



## grunt11b

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> &#8220;My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope you&#8217;ll join with me as we try to change it.&#8221; BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it &#8211; Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazi&#8217;s just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But it&#8217;s just Europe! No need to worry. You&#8217;d have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America&#8230;.
> 
> &#8220;This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist,&#8221; Glenn said. &#8220;Remember Hitler got in on 30%.&#8221;
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected it&#8217;s first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isn&#8217;t just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, that&#8217;s the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They don&#8217;t want that option to be heard. They don&#8217;t want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. You&#8217;re about to see it over in England. You&#8217;re seeing it everywhere. You&#8217;re seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, that&#8217;s not working.&#8221;
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *&#8220;I can&#8217;t believe that we&#8217;re actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy,&#8221; Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe &#8211; Glenn Beck



 He exposes them for what they are, and exposes there agenda, he opens peoples minds as to what the left are trying to do to this country, so they hate him.


----------



## idb

grunt11b said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He exposes them for what they are, and exposes there agenda, he opens peoples minds as to what the left are trying to do to this country, so they hate him.
Click to expand...


Have any of his conspiracy theories come true?


----------



## American_Jihad

idb said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He exposes them for what they are, and exposes there agenda, he opens peoples minds as to what the left are trying to do to this country, so they hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have any of his conspiracy theories come true?
Click to expand...


Google it, to many to post...


----------



## P@triot

This not rocket science people - dumbocrats hate Glenn Beck for the same reason that China hates the internet or the former Soviet Union hated radio waves - any information they can't CONTROL and DISTORT, they hate.

Yes, it really is that simple....


----------



## zakdavis

I don't like him because A+B=Democrats did it.


----------



## P@triot

zakdavis said:


> I don't like him because A+B=Democrats did it.



Not true. If you watch him, he bashes Republican's relentlessly.

If anything, he goes with A+B=LIBERALS did it. (And yes, the majority of the GOP these days are just Kennedy-era liberals).


----------



## Glensather

Aw, I think he's hilarious. One of the best comedians out there, you know? I put him up there with Bill Maher on his hilarity level.


----------



## zakdavis

Rottweiler said:


> zakdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like him because A+B=Democrats did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. If you watch him, he bashes Republican's relentlessly.
> 
> If anything, he goes with A+B=LIBERALS did it. (And yes, the majority of the GOP these days are just Kennedy-era liberals).
Click to expand...


I haven't seen his show in a couple of years. Other then that, okay.


----------



## Political Junky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m692Tqbnbxo]SHOCKING VIDEO Glenn Beck Uses Vicks To Cry On Cue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

After a day drinking a lot of water, Glenn had a mason jar filled withhis own special brew of yellow liquid on set. Glenn took a Obama figurine, and then placed it in the jar. The result? Obama in Pee Pee  which will soon be up for sale for $25,000.


*Glenn Beck: ArtReview Magazine Power 100&#8243; *​
GLENN: From high above, high above Times Square, third most listened to show in all of America. Hello, you sick twisted freak. This is the third most listened to show in all of America and the number 100 most influential person in art. Uh huh, uh huh. (Laughing). What is where did you find this, Stu? 

STU: Glenn, this is ArtReview magazine. 

GLENN: ArtReview magazine. And what are the criteria? What is this? 

STU: Well, the magazine announced this morning the list of art worlds power 100 and several prominent L.A. names were among the illustrious including as you know, and you are very familiar, Pat, Eli Broad who came into the set of 

GLENN: Oh, I love Eli. Hes so broad. Oh, Govan is on this? 

STU: Govan is on it. 

PAT: You couldnt have a list without Govan. 

STU: Obviously I could have just said this but obviously Tim Blum and Jeff Poe sharing Number 31. 

GLENN: They share it this year, huh? 

STU: Yeah. Obviously 16, just say it with me, Agnes Gund and, of course, at number 28 obviously, Ann Philbin and, of course, number 58, Richard Serra. And at 86 obviously Victorina. 

GLENN: Oh, Victorina, finally, finally shes does it give an explanation of how I made this list? 

STU: You are number 100 on the list. 

GLENN: So Im in the hot 100. 

STU: Yes. 

GLENN: Of the most influential people in art. 

STU: Now, shockingly 

GLENN: I love this. 

---
Glenn Beck: ArtReview Magazine Power 100&#8243;  Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Why is a new opera portraying Walt Disney as a racist and misogynist?*​
1/9/13

On radio this morning, Glenn talked about a story that appeared in The Guardian over the weekend, which dissects Philip Glass soon to debut opera, The Perfect American (based on the book of the same name). The article, Philip Glass opera shows Walt Disneys fantasy in a new light, explains that the opera will be adapted by the English National Opera and portray a darker side of Walt Disney (or, as the story refers to him, the cartoon king).

The book and, in turn, the opera paint Disney as a McCarthyite, misogynist, pedophile, and anti-Semite to name a few. And while it is clear in much of what is written about Disney that he is no saint, the accusations leveled against him in this work are simply unfounded.

Instead of debating the ridiculousness of these claims, Glenn referenced the widely respected Disney biography by Neal Gabler, Walt Disney: The Triumph of the American Imagination. Ive read bad books on Walt Disney and good books on Walt Disney, and the fairest book  and everybody says this, including the family  the fairest book on him is by Neal Gabler, Glenn said. And believe me, the family does not look good in the Neal Gabler book. [Disney] doesnt look good.

...

Why is a new opera portraying Walt Disney as a racist and misogynist? &#8211; Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*New executive order on gun control could require your doctor to turn you in*

1/15/13

During the healthcare debates in 2009, one of the main criticisms of the bill on booths sides of the aisle was over privacy concerns. With a national database of health records, what would keep the government from digging around in your personal life? Despite the governments reassurance that the government is not going to do that, the more power the federal government obtains, the less true that seems to be.

Glenn has spoken out against electronic medical records since this debate started, but unless your wealthy enough to pay cash theres no avoiding them. Thats how health insurance claims are filed. And now, one of the new executive orders on gun control, may make his case.

Theres a fix in the new healthcare law now coming through one of the executive orders, Glenn said. One of the new executive orders on gun control is, the government needs to know if you have a gun. And the government wants you to know that if you have a gun, and there is anyone with any kind of psychiatric issue going on, you must get rid of the gun. You must turn it in.

Now lets think about this, he continued. First of all, how do we describe that? That means anybody with any kind of post-traumatic stress syndrome has to get rid of the gun. Anybody who was in the military who has any kid of paperwork like that, you have to get rid of your gun. Lets say there was a woman who was being stalked or she was raped. Are you telling me she didnt go to a psychiatrist and wasnt treated for that? Of course she was. If she has a gun, she has to turn it in now. If you move in an aunt who has Alzheimers, you have to get rid of the gun. If you have a teenager that is depressed, and you treat them with a psychiatrist, you have to get ride of your guns. And if you dont, it is going to be a felony.

...

New executive order on gun control could require your doctor to turn you in ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn responds to the Newtown truthers*

1/16/13

With the one month anniversary of the school shooting in Newtown just coming to pass, it appears as though the conspiracy theorists are out in full force. According to TheBlaze, a growing group of people are claiming that the entire tragedy was a government manufactured hoax or that it never happened at all.

Unfortunately, we have come to expect truther claims in the wake of inexplicable events (most notably after September 11). And on radio this morning, Glenn reacted to the conspiratorial stories, blaming peoples growing distrust of the government for the trend.

First and foremost, there has been a movement away from the principles of self-regulation and self-governance. The Founders were able to stipulate the rights of the Second Amendment because people understood the power of the gun. There was an understanding that it was something to help defend. Fast forward to today, and our culture has changed dramatically. Our society is no longer guided by those same values.

...

Glenn responds to the Newtown ?truthers? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn breaks down the 23 executive orders*​
1/17/13

Seemingly benign, a closer look at the new gun orders unveiled by the President yesterday reveals typical progressive agenda at play. These 23 orders dont ban guns outright but they set a disturbing precedent going forward and lay the groundwork for future action.

Now I didnt get a chance to watch the coverage last night on  what is it  the 23 executive orders, Glenn said this morning. By the time I went on the air yesterday the reports from the media were its not so bad.

Have you read these things? This is a progressive time bomb, Glenn said.

What were some of the ones Glenn was most concerned with?

...

Glenn breaks down the 23 executive orders ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Libs trying to destroy yet another cheap energy source*

1/22/13

The Obama administration has clearly acted in a way that has caused gas prices to remain unusually high. Everything that comes along, environmentalists try to take it out. Fracking is a perfect example of that  there are no examples in existence where fracking actually has disturbed the water supply, yet somehow its being labeled as dangerous. Glenn interviews the Fracknation documentary makers on radio today for more on how the left is destroying yet another domestic energy source. The documentary airs Tuesday on AXS TV at 9 p.m. EST.

Libs trying to destroy yet another cheap energy source ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*What could possibly go wrong? U.S. sends F-16&#8242;s to Muslim Brotherhood*

1/23/13

...

Some people send a message to the Muslim Brotherhood, usually saying Were not on the same side. But not this administration. No, the White House decided it would be a good idea to send four F-16 fighter jets and 200 tanks. The jets and tanks were part of a 2012 foreign aid package with deposed President Hosni Mubarak, one the Obama Administration has decided to honor despite the anti-American and anti-Israel Muslim Brotherhood coming to power after the Arab Spring. The President of Egypt, Muslim Brotherhood member Mohammed Morsi, has a record of anti-West rhetoric. 



What could possibly go wrong? U.S. sends F-16?s to Muslim Brotherhood ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

<..........................................................."Is that sob mocking me."


*Matt Lauer grills Al Gore over selling Current TV*​1/29/13

NBCs Matt Lauer interviewed Al Gore and, in a rare scattered shower of journalism moment, actually got around to asking him some tough questions.

I dont know what theyve done to Matt Lauer. I dont know if theyve water-boarded him or if he has just been replicated in a 3 D printer, Glenn said on radio this morning. This is one of the only times that Ive heard Matt Lauer and I went, thats a question I would have asked.

In regards to Gore selling Current TV to Al-Jazeera, Lauer asked:

LAUER: According to reports Ive seen, your take on that about $100 million pretax. Was that always just an investment to you? Maybe I was naive.

GORE: Oh, no. No, no. Absolutely.

LAUER: I thought it was something you has an ideological interest in, so why did it become an investment for you in the end?

GORE: Well, it didnt but Im proud of what my

What Matt was trying to say: maybe I was naive but I thought it was an ideological thing. You just sold your network that was all about climate change and everything else and progressivism, youve just sold it to an oil family, Glenn said. And [Lauer] says, I thought I was maybe Im naive, but I thought this was about progressive values. I thought this was about climate with you. But you just sold it to an Islamic regime that makes all of their money destroying the Earth with carbon. Help me out.

...

Matt Lauer grills Al Gore over selling Current TV ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Is Obama a full fledged woman?*​
1/5/13

Is Obama a ?full fledged woman?? ? Glenn Beck



...


----------



## boilermaker55

Can't wait any longer. Glenn Beck has figured out how to make money off of IDIOTS like you.
He is an idiot  like you but he makes millions. You are just stupid.
Your idiot posts and comments about Liberals/Progressives show how stupid you are about all of the political agenda.





Grampa Murked U said:


> He's not one of them.
> 
> It really is that simple. Libs are simpletons when it comes to motives.


----------



## American_Jihad

boilermaker55 said:


> Can't wait any longer. Glenn Beck has figured out how to make money off of IDIOTS like you.
> He is an idiot  like you but he makes millions. You are just stupid.
> Your idiot posts and comments about Liberals/Progressives show how stupid you are about all of the political agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not one of them.
> 
> It really is that simple. Libs are simpletons when it comes to motives.
Click to expand...


Hey ssob, it's progressive/liberal...


----------



## American_Jihad

"Good job, keep blowing smoke"

*Panetta shock testimony: Obama absent the night of Benghazi*​
2/8/13

More news the media will ignore  apparently Barack Obama had little to no interest in getting updates throughout the night of Sept 11, 2012 during the attack on Benghazi. Leon Panetta gave some pretty startling testimony today, admitting the President was basically not there and not involved while a U.S. ambassador was under attack by terrorists.

Yesterday Panetta testified that the president of the United States was completely unengaged with Benghazi.  Now, this, there is something seriously, seriously wrong here because if you remember right, first they said they were getting realtime reports and then Hillary Clinton says, nope, there was no realtime anything, Glenn said.  Then they released all of the pictures, if you remember, of the president standing in the Oval Office and they tried to make him look engaged.  And it was, this is where he was, this is what he was doing on that night.  And then yesterday Panetta testifies that the president had a briefing at 5:00, they went to the Oval on a regular meeting.  It wasnt even &#8209;&#8209; they didnt even call him.  They were just like, well wait, well talk to the president here in a little while.  And the president got the briefing.

Now think of this: The embassy is under attack, an ambassador is &#8209;&#8209; his life is being threatened, the ambassador has called for help for days. Its in the most dangerous hot spot in the world at the time. Hes under attack. They tell everybody to stand down. The president gets a briefing where they tell him that the embassy is surrounded and theyve got rocket fire. Theyve got, you know, gunfire, rocket fire, everything is &#8209;&#8209; its all on fire, and what does the president say? Well, you guys &#8209;&#8209; you guys, you know, do what you &#8209;&#8209; do what you have to do and Ill get back to you.

...

Panetta shock testimony: Obama absent the night of Benghazi ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Flies Know*​
2/12/13

What do the flies know and how do they know it? Today on radio, Glenn speculates on the mysterious connection this president seems to have with mother nature, in particular with insects like flies.

...

The Flies Know ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Antares

I am betting neither you, or the rest of the illiterate left on the website even know what a "progressive"is.




boilermaker55 said:


> Can't wait any longer. Glenn Beck has figured out how to make money off of IDIOTS like you.
> He is an idiot  like you but he makes millions. You are just stupid.
> Your idiot posts and comments about Liberals/Progressives show how stupid you are about all of the political agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not one of them.
> 
> It really is that simple. Libs are simpletons when it comes to motives.
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Colorado Dems: No to guns, Yes to rape whistles and ballpoint pens*

2/19/13

...

Its why we have call boxes, its why we have safe zones, its why we have the whistles. Because you just dont know who youre gonna be shooting at. And you dont know if you feel like youre gonna be raped, or if you feel like someones been following you around or if you feel like youre in trouble when you may actually not be, that you pop out that gun and you pop  pop around at somebody.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCvng-jSp60&feature=player_embedded]Colorado Legislator on guns: "Feel like you're going to be raped ... you may not be." - YouTube[/ame]

Colorado Dems: No to guns, Yes to rape whistles and ballpoint pens ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

Extermination Chamber

*Krugman: Yeah, middle class taxes and death panels are on the way*​
2/22/13

Before Obamacare passed, Paul Krugman and many of his peers mocked anyone who suggested death panels and middle class tax hikes were coming if Obamacare passed. Death panels were even called lie of the year by fact checeking site Politisham. Now that its passed, the tune seems to have changed by about 180 degrees. 

Watch the shocking admission by Krugman below:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyeMnaAOQL8&feature=player_embedded]Paul Krugman admits Death Panels and value added tax is how we pay for health care - YouTube[/ame]

...

Krugman: Yeah, middle class taxes and death panels are on the way ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Lakhota

WWE to Glenn Beck -- Call Us Stupid ... TO OUR FACE!!! | TMZ.com


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> WWE to Glenn Beck -- Call Us Stupid ... TO OUR FACE!!! | TMZ.com



Thanks for the bump...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV3PwmEwi4c]PART 1: Glenn Beck: George Soros' New World Order Exposed, 11-10-2010 DAY 3.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lakhota

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6m05VSyHoQ4]Glenn Beck is NOT Martin Luther King Jr. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gbcAksmrqM]Glenn Beck Part 1 Birth of a New World Order 2-10-2011 - YouTube[/ame]

I just might hit 3000 tonight...


----------



## American_Jihad

*White House threatens Woodward: You will regret this*

2/28/13

...

I cant believe they would go after Woodward, Glenn said on radio this morning. Remember when I was on Fox, and I said, Who is going to be the next Woodward and Bernstein? Turns out, its Woodward  except he still refuses to really take a bow.

During an appearance on MSNBCs Morning Joe on Wednesday, Woodward explained that the President is displaying a kind of madness I havent seen in a long time for citing looming budget cuts as his reason for not deploying an aircraft carrier to the Persian Gulf.

Woodward went on to do an interview with Wolf Blitzer on CNN later that afternoon, in which he explained the White House is not happy with his characterization of President Obama. Below is an excerpt from the interview:

BLITZER:  Take this behind-the-scenes a little bit, the allegations being hurled against you right now.

WOODWARD:  Well, I mean.

BLITZER:  Youre used to this kind of stuff.

WOODWARD:  I am.

BLITZER: Share with our viewers what is going on between you and the White House.

WOODWARD: Theyre not happy at all and some people kind of said, Look we dont see eye to eye on this. They never really said though  afterwards, they said, This is factually wrong, and it was said to me in an e-mail by a top White House

BLITZER:  What was said?

WOODWARD:  It was said very clearly, you will regret doing this.

BLITZER:  Who said that?

WOODWARD: Well, Im not going to say.

BLITZER:  Was it a senior person?

WOODWARD:  It was a very senior.  It makes me feel very uncomfortable to have the White House telling reporters, youre going to regret doing something that you believe in, even though we dont look at it that way, you look at it that way. I think if Barack Obama knew that was part of the communication strategy - lets hope its not a strategy

...


White House threatens Woodward: You will regret this ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*WATCH: Glenns full interview with Senator Rand Paul*

3/7/13

...

RAND PAUL: Yeah, Im not going after people necessarily caring a rifle around. That would be half of the South, and myself included. So &#8209;&#8209; and half of my staff. So now I am not talking about that but I am talking about if youve been investigating a group and obviously you see them going into the World Trade Center basement with a bomb, you know, lethal force can be used at many stages and always has been. Same with police. Police use lethal force all the time. If someones robbing a liquor store, you dont get a warrant and you call out stop and if they dont stop, you get shot if youve got a weapon and youre a threat to people.

So but whats interesting is the president wants to answer the question we are not asking: Can you use lethal force when someone is imminently using lethal force. And the reason we worry about this is his drone strike program overseas, he says that you have to be an imminent threat but you dont have to be immediate. So if that standards going to be used in the United States, were concerned that that could be somebody sitting in a diner.

GLENN: The &#8209;&#8209; Van Jones came out and supported you.

RAND PAUL: Hey, we got Code Pink too.

GLENN: I know. Im not sure I believe either of them but Ill &#8209;&#8209; you know, thats fine if &#8209;&#8209; I mean, I dont know why all of a sudden the Bill of Rights means something.

RAND PAUL: Heres the thing, Glenn: This is an issue that does get people who believe in liberty on the left and right, and there are people who do have consistent, sincere beliefs. Like Ron Wyden I thinks a good man. I dont agree with him on most economic liberty issues, but on civil liberties he and I have a lot of agreement.

The other thing about this is if were ever to grow as a party, the Republican Party to grow, we need to interest young people who are interested in civil liberties who may not be quite with us on the economic issues yet.

...

GLENN: Yeah. The Southern Poverty Law Center just came out with a new study. Shows that these, quote, patriot groups are a danger and pose a terrorist threat, an increasing terrorist threat. Thats their language. So youve got to be really careful.

One last question, Senator, and well let you go: Are you going to vote for Brennan?

RAND PAUL: Were hoping to get an announcement from the White House this morning, and I dont intend to. Were trying to get a statement this morning that confirms that they are not going to target com &#8209;&#8209; not going to target Americans who are not engaged in combat in America for targeted killing. And my argument really still is mainly with that &#8209;&#8209; with the idea, not the person. Im concerned, though, that Brennan really, its been like pulling teeth to get him to say hell support the Constitution and so my inclination is still to vote, you know, not letting end debate if I dont get the information. If I get the information, you know, you and I have had this discussion before. My opinion a lot of times has been to give deference even to people I disagree with, but I wont vote for him on any of the votes if I dont get information from the White House saying they are going to adhere to the Constitution. I hate doing that. &#8209;&#8209;

GLENN: Senator &#8209;&#8209;

RAND PAUL: I know I lost a little bit there, but &#8209;&#8209;

...

WATCH: Glenn?s full interview with Senator Rand Paul ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Theyre teaching WHAT in Texas schools?*

3/8/13

Last night on TV Glenn exposed one of the more shocking aspects of progressive intrusion in American education. They have been quietly jamming through something called CSCOPE which, among other things, places emphasis on the greatness of Communism & Islam while referring to the Boston Tea Party as a terrorist act. Howd it get in and wheres will it appear next? Glenn spoke more about the controversial program on radio this morning.

...

They?re teaching WHAT in Texas schools? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Agit8r

Glenn Beck is a monumental liar.

"MANKIND being originally equals in the order of creation, the equality could only be destroyed by some subsequent circumstance: the distinctions of rich and poor may in a great measure be accounted for" 
-- *Thomas Paine*; from 'Common Sense' (1776)

"There are, in every country, some magnificent charities established by individuals. It is, however, but little that any individual can do, when the whole extent of the misery to be relieved is considered. He may satisfy his conscience, but not his heart. He may give all that he has, and that all will relieve but little. It is only by organizing civilization upon such principles as to act like a system of pullies, that the whole weight of misery can be removed."
-- *Thomas Paine*; from 'Agrarian Justice' (1797)

just a demonstrable fact


----------



## American_Jihad

"From the east to the west blow the trumpet to arms! Through the land let the sound of it flee; Let the far and the near all unite, with a cheer, In defense of our Liberty Tree." -The Liberty Tree, July, 1775

"Arms discourage and keep the invader and plunderer in awe, and preserve order in the world as well as property... Horrid mischief would ensue were the law-abiding deprived of the use of them." - Thoughts on Defensive War, 1775

...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn installs soda fountain in studio after judge overturns Bloombergs ban*

3/12/13





The headline pretty much says it all. After news broke that Bloombergs progressive soda ban was overturned by a New York judge, Glenn went out and bought a soda fountain for the studio in Texas so everyone could have as much sugary deliciousness as they wanted  not what Nanny Bloomberg told them was OK
...

Glenn installs soda fountain in studio after judge overturns Bloomberg?s ban ? Glenn Beck

Well we now know Glenn employs gays by the looks of that soda fountain...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Dont worry ladies, Joe Bidens got your back(not really)*​
3/14/13

...

Weve learned that certain behaviors on the part of an abuser portend much more danger than other behaviors, Biden said. For example, if an abuser has attempted to strangle his victim, if hes threatened to shoot her, if hes sexually assaulted her, and theres a number of other signs, about eight others. These are tell-tale signs to say this isnt your garden-variety slap across the face, which is totally unacceptable in and of itself.

Ill have to ask my wife what the garden variety slap across the face is, Glenn responded. I dont slap my wife across the factin fact, my wife would leave me if I slapped her across the face.

So Joe Biden finds some slaps across the face to be perfectly acceptablebut those that fall outside of the garden variety are a no-no?

...

Don?t worry ladies, Joe Biden?s got your back?(not really) ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Because he is effective.  That is why they hate him.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I wonder if liberals really believe what they claim to believe.  Why is it that every courthouse in America has armed guards at the front door but refuses to put armed guards at our childrens schools?  Did anyone ever wonder about that?   The Giffords buy assault weapons and forget to mention it until Breitbart news reports it.  Obama has armed guards at his own daughters school - but says it isn't a good idea for your own children.. to have armed guards at their schools... do they really believe what they tell us?  No.  I don't think they do.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Agit8r said:


> Glenn Beck is a monumental liar.
> 
> "MANKIND being originally equals in the order of creation, the equality could only be destroyed by some subsequent circumstance: the distinctions of rich and poor may in a great measure be accounted for"
> -- *Thomas Paine*; from 'Common Sense' (1776)
> 
> "There are, in every country, some magnificent charities established by individuals. It is, however, but little that any individual can do, when the whole extent of the misery to be relieved is considered. He may satisfy his conscience, but not his heart. He may give all that he has, and that all will relieve but little. It is only by organizing civilization upon such principles as to act like a system of pullies, that the whole weight of misery can be removed."
> -- *Thomas Paine*; from 'Agrarian Justice' (1797)
> 
> just a demonstrable fact



Actually the monumental liar is in the white house and Beck is the one exposing him.  It has occured to me that liberals are very cowardly people who lack the backbone, the resolve, the courage to speak out against Communism, Islamic terrorism, etc and so they have decided to go with the flow instead.  Must be hell being you!   Yikes..  - Jeremiah


----------



## Redfish

Jeremiah said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a monumental liar.
> 
> "MANKIND being originally equals in the order of creation, the equality could only be destroyed by some subsequent circumstance: the distinctions of rich and poor may in a great measure be accounted for"
> -- *Thomas Paine*; from 'Common Sense' (1776)
> 
> "There are, in every country, some magnificent charities established by individuals. It is, however, but little that any individual can do, when the whole extent of the misery to be relieved is considered. He may satisfy his conscience, but not his heart. He may give all that he has, and that all will relieve but little. It is only by organizing civilization upon such principles as to act like a system of pullies, that the whole weight of misery can be removed."
> -- *Thomas Paine*; from 'Agrarian Justice' (1797)
> 
> just a demonstrable fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the monumental liar is in the white house and Beck is the one exposing him.  It has occured to me that liberals are very cowardly people who lack the backbone, the resolve, the courage to speak out against Communism, Islamic terrorism, etc and so they have decided to go with the flow instead.  Must be hell being you!   Yikes..  - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


Yes, the truth is the enemy of leftists, progressives, liberals, and democrats.   They run from the truth and demonize anyone who speaks the truth about their failed ideology and their flawed lying leaders.


----------



## nodoginnafight

I'm not sure I can speak for "progressive liberals" but I can tell you why I don't care for Beck.

His is dishonest 
in a McCarthy kind of way


----------



## Redfish

nodoginnafight said:


> I'm not sure I can speak for "progressive liberals" but I can tell you why I don't care for Beck.
> 
> His is dishonest
> in a McCarthy kind of way



OK, then post the things that he has said that are untrue.   provide proof, not talking points.

then you can post the things that obama and the state controlled media have said that are not true.


----------



## Agit8r

Redfish said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I can speak for "progressive liberals" but I can tell you why I don't care for Beck.
> 
> His is dishonest
> in a McCarthy kind of way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then post the things that he has said that are untrue.   provide proof, not talking points.
> 
> then you can post the things that obama and the state controlled media have said that are not true.
Click to expand...


He wrote a book "inspired by Thomas Paine" that was in a spirit quite opposite that of Thomas Paine.

"MANKIND being originally equals in the order of creation, the equality could only be destroyed by some subsequent circumstance: the distinctions of rich and poor may in a great measure be accounted for and that without having recourse to the harsh ill-sounding names of oppression and avarice" 
-- Thomas Paine; from 'Common Sense' (1776)

"wealth is no proof of moral character; nor poverty of the want of it. On the contrary, wealth is often the presumptive evidence of dishonesty; and poverty the negative evidence of innocence."
 -- Thomas Paine; from 'Dissertation on the First Principles of Government'

"Admitting that any annual sum, say, for instance, one thousand pounds, is necessary or sufficient for the support of a family, consequently the second thousand is of the nature of a luxury, the third still more so, and by proceeding on, we shall at last arrive at a sum that may not improperly be called a prohibitable luxury."
-- Thomas Paine; from 'Rights of Man, Part the Second' (1792)

"There are, in every country, some magnificent charities established by individuals. It is, however, but little that any individual can do, when the whole extent of the misery to be relieved is considered. He may satisfy his conscience, but not his heart. He may give all that he has, and that all will relieve but little. It is only by organizing civilization upon such principles as to act like a system of pullies, that the whole weight of misery can be removed."
-- Thomas Paine; from 'Agrarian Justice' (1797)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

No he actually brought forth the truth about Thomas Paine which Liberals have spent much time covering up.  You have obviously been living with lies for so long you don't recognize truth when you see it!   - Jeremiah


----------



## Agit8r

Jeremiah said:


> No he actually brought forth the truth about Thomas Paine which Liberals have spent much time covering up.  You have obviously been living with lies for so long you don't recognize truth when you see it!   - Jeremiah




If facts do not equal truth to you, I can't help you.  Perhaps there is some medication that can fix what is wrong with you.


----------



## American_Jihad

Jeremiah said:


> Because he is effective.  That is why they hate him.



Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
lead to a socialized America called hope & change...

No wonder they get all wee weed up with their panties in a bunch...

Soon to have his own cable channel, sorry Mr soros...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Agit8r said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he actually brought forth the truth about Thomas Paine which Liberals have spent much time covering up.  You have obviously been living with lies for so long you don't recognize truth when you see it!   - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If facts do not equal truth to you, I can't help you.  Perhaps there is some medication that can fix what is wrong with you.
Click to expand...


When the debate is lost slander becomes the tool of the loser.  Thanks for being a perfect example of a loser today..   - Jeremiah


----------



## American_Jihad

Jeremiah said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he actually brought forth the truth about Thomas Paine which Liberals have spent much time covering up.  You have obviously been living with lies for so long you don't recognize truth when you see it!   - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If facts do not equal truth to you, I can't help you.  Perhaps there is some medication that can fix what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the debate is lost slander becomes the tool of the loser.  Thanks for being a perfect example of a loser today..   - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


He's just living up to his name, agitator...


----------



## nodoginnafight

Redfish said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I can speak for "progressive liberals" but I can tell you why I don't care for Beck.
> 
> His is dishonest
> in a McCarthy kind of way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, then post the things that he has said that are untrue.   provide proof, not talking points.
> 
> then you can post the things that obama and the state controlled media have said that are not true.
Click to expand...


Not enough memory space on this site for either.


----------



## American_Jihad

*UPDATED: Heed the warning of Cyprus: Deepen your preparation and keep it to yourself*

3/18/13

On tonights TV show, Glenn went into further detail on the letter to his kids, what you can do to prepare for tough economic times, and why you needed to be careful and discreet on your plans:

News broke over the weekend that as part of the bailout of the banks in the small, European country of Cyprus, ordinary bank depositors would have to pay a haircut tax of at least 6.75%.

In other words, if you managed to save $10,000 in the bank, already having paid all the various taxes that hit your paycheck before you get to deposit it, youre going to lose $675 of that to help pay for the bailout.

The unprecedented penalty meant that everyday Cypriots would have to give up a percentage of whatever they had saved in the back. Unsurprisingly, there was soon a run on the banks and ATMs as people tried to get their money out. But as Glenn warned on radio this morning, the real danger is that this unheard of penalty could be placed on other, larger European countries who are facing a growing and ongoing debt crisis.

The announcement was intentionally made late Friday or early Saturday and buried in an avalanche of details, Glenn said. The only coverage of this issue when it came out, the only coverage was on Twitter. 

When the news started to spread that the bailout deal could happen, Cypriots started to go to the ATMs to get the money out before the tax hit them, but quickly found they couldnt get their cash out of the banks.

Even though the tax is not yet supposed law because the government of Cyprus hasnt voted on it yet, the people who tried to pull their money out of ATMs or banks over the weekend found they couldnt do it, Glenn said.

Now think of that. There is no law, but the people could not access their accounts and take their money out of the banks. Taking money from people is really bad, but elections have consequences. And if you elected these guys to represent you and they are going to vote for it and you dont stop them, elections have consequences.

The taxes are being imposed by the EU, the IMF, and the government of Cyprus.

...

Glenn said that while people need to start living their lives as men determined to be free, they must also use discretion in what they say to others.

Please, do not tell anyone. Do not panic. Theres time, but this is a warning that you should see. Deepen your preparation and keep it to yourself, Glenn said.

UPDATED: Heed the warning of Cyprus: ?Deepen your preparation and keep it to yourself? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> *White House threatens Woodward: You will regret this*
> 
> 2/28/13
> 
> ...
> 
> I cant believe they would go after Woodward, Glenn said on radio this morning. Remember when I was on Fox, and I said, Who is going to be the next Woodward and Bernstein? Turns out, its Woodward  except he still refuses to really take a bow.
> 
> During an appearance on MSNBCs Morning Joe on Wednesday, Woodward explained that the President is displaying a kind of madness I havent seen in a long time for citing looming budget cuts as his reason for not deploying an aircraft carrier to the Persian Gulf.
> 
> Woodward went on to do an interview with Wolf Blitzer on CNN later that afternoon, in which he explained the White House is not happy with his characterization of President Obama. Below is an excerpt from the interview:
> 
> BLITZER:  Take this behind-the-scenes a little bit, the allegations being hurled against you right now.
> 
> WOODWARD:  Well, I mean.
> 
> BLITZER:  Youre used to this kind of stuff.
> 
> WOODWARD:  I am.
> 
> BLITZER: Share with our viewers what is going on between you and the White House.
> 
> WOODWARD: Theyre not happy at all and some people kind of said, Look we dont see eye to eye on this. They never really said though  afterwards, they said, This is factually wrong, and it was said to me in an e-mail by a top White House
> 
> BLITZER:  What was said?
> 
> WOODWARD:  It was said very clearly, you will regret doing this.
> 
> BLITZER:  Who said that?
> 
> WOODWARD: Well, Im not going to say.
> 
> BLITZER:  Was it a senior person?
> 
> WOODWARD:  It was a very senior.  It makes me feel very uncomfortable to have the White House telling reporters, youre going to regret doing something that you believe in, even though we dont look at it that way, you look at it that way. I think if Barack Obama knew that was part of the communication strategy - lets hope its not a strategy
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> White House threatens Woodward: You will regret this ? Glenn Beck



Yeah..................but when the full story came out, it wasn't really a threat, it was a friend of his telling him (in a very cordial e-mail) that if he persisted in saying stupid shit, he was going to be sorry for what he'd said.

If I was being stupid, and a friend told me that I'm gonna regret something (like getting into a fight or sleeping with a crazy woman), I'd hope they'd warn me first, especially if they knew I was stepping over the line.

Shit dude..................even Woodward admitted he'd overblown the whole thing, and in doing so, blew almost all of his credibility.

But.........................good to see that you're trying to keep the crazy alive by yourself, American Yee-Haa...................you're quite the good little redneck conservative.


----------



## wihosa

I don't hate him, why hate a rabid dog?


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White House threatens Woodward: You will regret this*
> 
> 2/28/13
> 
> ...
> 
> I cant believe they would go after Woodward, Glenn said on radio this morning. Remember when I was on Fox, and I said, Who is going to be the next Woodward and Bernstein? Turns out, its Woodward  except he still refuses to really take a bow.
> 
> During an appearance on MSNBCs Morning Joe on Wednesday, Woodward explained that the President is displaying a kind of madness I havent seen in a long time for citing looming budget cuts as his reason for not deploying an aircraft carrier to the Persian Gulf.
> 
> Woodward went on to do an interview with Wolf Blitzer on CNN later that afternoon, in which he explained the White House is not happy with his characterization of President Obama. Below is an excerpt from the interview:
> 
> BLITZER:  Take this behind-the-scenes a little bit, the allegations being hurled against you right now.
> 
> WOODWARD:  Well, I mean.
> 
> BLITZER:  Youre used to this kind of stuff.
> 
> WOODWARD:  I am.
> 
> BLITZER: Share with our viewers what is going on between you and the White House.
> 
> WOODWARD: Theyre not happy at all and some people kind of said, Look we dont see eye to eye on this. They never really said though  afterwards, they said, This is factually wrong, and it was said to me in an e-mail by a top White House
> 
> BLITZER:  What was said?
> 
> WOODWARD:  It was said very clearly, you will regret doing this.
> 
> BLITZER:  Who said that?
> 
> WOODWARD: Well, Im not going to say.
> 
> BLITZER:  Was it a senior person?
> 
> WOODWARD:  It was a very senior.  It makes me feel very uncomfortable to have the White House telling reporters, youre going to regret doing something that you believe in, even though we dont look at it that way, you look at it that way. I think if Barack Obama knew that was part of the communication strategy - lets hope its not a strategy
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> White House threatens Woodward: You will regret this ? Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..................but when the full story came out, it wasn't really a threat, it was a friend of his telling him (in a very cordial e-mail) that if he persisted in saying stupid shit, he was going to be sorry for what he'd said.
> 
> If I was being stupid, and a friend told me that I'm gonna regret something (like getting into a fight or sleeping with a crazy woman), I'd hope they'd warn me first, especially if they knew I was stepping over the line.
> 
> Shit dude..................even Woodward admitted he'd overblown the whole thing, and in doing so, blew almost all of his credibility.
> 
> But.........................good to see that you're trying to keep the crazy alive by yourself, American Yee-Haa...................you're quite the good little redneck conservative.
Click to expand...


"What difference does it make"






ABikerSailor and his gang Yee-Haa...​


----------



## American_Jihad

wihosa said:


> I don't hate him, why hate a rabid dog?



said the rabid mutt...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Former Executive: Big Food forces unhealthy products down your throat and you have no personal responsibility *

3/19/13

Michael Mudd, a former executive at Kraft foods, penned a scathing op-ed in The New York Times over the weekend blaming Big Food for the obesity epidemic in America. His solution? More progressive regulation like the kind Bloomberg tried to implement in New York State with his recently soda ban. Even though its been shot down by the courts, Mudd claims that government should continue to push more regulation in order to protect the American people, who apparently have handed over personal responsibility to the Nanny State.

...

Youre powerless, Glenn said, summarizing Mudds argument.  It is a lack of personal responsibility.  It is the idea that there is absolutely no personal responsibility, that you, you are helpless because they come and they just hypnotize you or whatever it is.

...

*Oddly enough, while Glenn was in the middle of explaining to Mudd what it meant to be responsible for ones own choices, agents of Big Food ran up behind him and shoved a Twinkie down his throatbecause that happens in real life*




Former Executive: ?Big Food? forces unhealthy products down your throat and you have no personal responsibility ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*SOS: Stand against most important piece of fundamental transformation*

3/28/13

Four years ago Glenn talked about the machine progressives were building. The new framework that once ready, they would be able to turn on and fundamentally transform America. What does Glenn feel is THE most important piece of that machinery? Common Core. Using education to indoctrinate the youth has been embedded into the progressive agenda, with both the GOP and Democrats championing the terrifying legislation.

I dont know of a time that I have really truly called and put a plea out and sent an SOS out, Glenn explained at the beginning of radios second hour today.

This has already been done. This is way down the road. Youll be lucky if its not in your school next fall, and it is an end run around your, not only around your state and its sovereignty, but it is an end run around your education department in your state, it is an end run around your board of education in your control community and most importantly it is an end run around you as a parent. It changes fundamentally our entire system. This is I believe the most important piece of fundamental transformation and you are going to hear a few things that you will find hard to believe, but I ask you today to please do your own homework. Do not take this at all from me. Do your own homework, and may I recommend you do it today and then you link arms with people and you get back into your 9/12 group.

For weeks, Glenn has been exposing indoctrination in schools. It started with an expose on CSCOPE, which expanded to Common Core. It was during last weeks episode on Common Core that a guest discussed the scary amounts of data be collected on kids, and last night Glenn uncovered some of the scariest information on this topic yet.

Ive asked the experts, what other country is doing anything like this? The only one thats even close, and its not in this ballpark, is China. Theres no one else in this ballpark. Our children are the guinea pigs for the world. We will lead the way. And do you remember when I said we wouldnt be destroyed; we would be perverted? Profound darkness on this, Glenn said.

...

SOS: Stand against ?most important? piece of fundamental transformation ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quick question.....................why is American Jackass talking about some has been idiot used car salesman who ended up on FAUX Nooze (and then was booted down to radio), talking about them?

Are you stuck in the past dude?  Glenn Beck is as irrelevant as Sarah Palin is gonna be soon.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question.....................why is American Jackass talking about some has been idiot used car salesman who ended up on FAUX Nooze (and then was booted down to radio), talking about them?
> 
> Are you stuck in the past dude?  Glenn Beck is as irrelevant as Sarah Palin is gonna be soon.



It's just a flame...


----------



## American_Jihad

"You did alright for a honky pastor"


*Pastor at Obama&#8217;s Easter Church Service: &#8216;Captains of the Religious Right&#8217; Want Blacks &#8216;in the Back of the Bus,&#8217; Women &#8216;Back in the Kitchen&#8217;*​
Mar. 31, 2013 
Madeleine Morgenstern

The pastor at the Washington, D.C. church where the Obama family celebrated Easter on Sunday said members of the religious right want blacks &#8220;in the back of the bus,&#8221; women &#8220;back in the kitchen&#8221; and immigrants &#8220;back on their side of the border.&#8221;

&#8220;It drives me crazy when the captains of the religious right are always calling us back&#8230;for blacks to be back in the back of the bus&#8230;for women to be back in the kitchen&#8230;for immigrants to be back on their side of the border,&#8221; Rev. Dr. Luis Leon said in his sermon, according to the White House press pool report.

Reuters reporter Jeff Mason tweeted that Leon also said the religious right wants gays in the closet.

...

Pastor at Obama?s Easter Church Service: ?Captains of the Religious Right? Want Blacks ?in the Back of the Bus,? Women ?Back in the Kitchen? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## idb

American_Jihad said:


> *Pastor at Obamas Easter Church Service: Captains of the Religious Right Want Blacks in the Back of the Bus, Women Back in the Kitchen*​
> Mar. 31, 2013
> Madeleine Morgenstern
> 
> The pastor at the Washington, D.C. church where the Obama family celebrated Easter on Sunday said members of the religious right want blacks in the back of the bus, women back in the kitchen and immigrants back on their side of the border.
> 
> It drives me crazy when the captains of the religious right are always calling us backfor blacks to be back in the back of the busfor women to be back in the kitchenfor immigrants to be back on their side of the border, Rev. Dr. Luis Leon said in his sermon, according to the White House press pool report.
> 
> Reuters reporter Jeff Mason tweeted that Leon also said the religious right wants gays in the closet.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pastor at Obama?s Easter Church Service: ?Captains of the Religious Right? Want Blacks ?in the Back of the Bus,? Women ?Back in the Kitchen? | TheBlaze.com





> the religious right want blacks in the back of the bus, women back in the kitchen and immigrants back on their side of the border........gays in the closet....


Jeez, that'll open up a lot empty space for the rest of us!


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> "You did alright for a honky pastor"
> 
> 
> *Pastor at Obamas Easter Church Service: Captains of the Religious Right Want Blacks in the Back of the Bus, Women Back in the Kitchen*​
> Mar. 31, 2013
> Madeleine Morgenstern
> 
> The pastor at the Washington, D.C. church where the Obama family celebrated Easter on Sunday said members of the religious right want blacks in the back of the bus, women back in the kitchen and immigrants back on their side of the border.
> 
> It drives me crazy when the captains of the religious right are always calling us backfor blacks to be back in the back of the busfor women to be back in the kitchenfor immigrants to be back on their side of the border, Rev. Dr. Luis Leon said in his sermon, according to the White House press pool report.
> 
> Reuters reporter Jeff Mason tweeted that Leon also said the religious right wants gays in the closet.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pastor at Obama?s Easter Church Service: ?Captains of the Religious Right? Want Blacks ?in the Back of the Bus,? Women ?Back in the Kitchen? | TheBlaze.com



Actually, he's pretty much right.  Michelle Bachmann has stated publicly that she thinks women shouldn't be in politics.

Wanna talk about the resistance to immigration reform that the GOP has?

How about the fact that Rand Paul thinks it's okay for a business to discriminate on the basis of race?

And yeah..............the GOP would really appreciate it if gays would go back in the closet, because then they wouldn't have to deal with the whole DOMA thing.

Yep........................he pretty much named what the GOP is scared of and what their half assed solutions are.


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, he's pretty much right.  Michelle Bachmann has stated publicly that she thinks women shouldn't be in politics.



*Actually, you're pretty much a lying fuck'n idiot. Michelle Bachman is a woman in politics you buffoon... *



ABikerSailor said:


> Wanna talk about the resistance to immigration reform that the GOP has?



*What is there to "reform"? Immigration in this country has been legal for 235 years. What you want to "reform" is ILLEGAL immigration. You want to reward criminals in hopes of ingratiating yourself to those criminals and earning their vote (because God knows your radical ideology can't win any elections without voter fraud and criminals from other nations).*



ABikerSailor said:


> How about the fact that Rand Paul thinks it's okay for a business to discriminate on the basis of race?



*How about the fact that this is an outrageous lie based on your internal conflict over your sexuality? How about the fact that you're really pissed off Rand Paul is owning you're little liberal representatives and adhering to the law (ie the Constitution) - something you loath as proven by your support of illegal aliens who commit the crime of breaking into this country.*



ABikerSailor said:


> And yeah..............the GOP would really appreciate it if gays would go back in the closet, because then they wouldn't have to deal with the whole DOMA thing.



*We don't want you in the closet gay biker gay sailor. We want you in Cuba where your communist ideology belongs. *



ABikerSailor said:


> Yep........................he pretty much named what the GOP is scared of and what their half assed solutions are.



*And the liberal homosexual sailor boy strikes again! Angry with his own sexuality, he posts lie after lie after lie - turning his own internal conflict towards the GOP because they refuse to make him feel warm & fuzzy about his love for dressing up in his gay Navy "outfit" and fellating men in the back alley of bars...*


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, he's pretty much right.  Michelle Bachmann has stated publicly that she thinks women shouldn't be in politics.
> 
> Wanna talk about the resistance to immigration reform that the GOP has?
> 
> How about the fact that Rand Paul thinks it's okay for a business to discriminate on the basis of race?
> 
> And yeah..............the GOP would really appreciate it if gays would go back in the closet, because then they wouldn't have to deal with the whole DOMA thing.
> 
> Yep........................he pretty much named what the GOP is scared of and what their half assed solutions are.



*It's funny - the FACTS are that it was Republican Abraham Lincoln who ended slavery while the fiercely racist dumbocrats vehemently opposed it - to the point they attempted to succeed from the union and started a Civil War over it.

It was the Republicans who lead the Civil Rights movement, while the fiercely racist dumbocrats vehemently opposed it.

It was the fiercely racist dumbocrats who actually had representatives (such as West Virginia Senator Robert Byrd) who were proud, official members of the KKK.

It's a sad fact that gay sailors like Biker-boy here exploits gays, blacks, and minorities for their political agenda. The dumbocrats HATE mexicans - but they need their vote. So they pander to them for power. Once they have power, they will ensure the illegal aliens are beholden to government and they will throw them government table scraps to ensure they remain in poverty and beholden to them - where they "belong"*


----------



## American_Jihad

*Where Is the Former Weather Underground Radical Who Spent 22 Years in Prison for Robbery That Left 2 Cops Dead? The Answer May or May Not Surprise You*









Apr. 2, 2013 
Jason Howerton

Following in the footsteps of Weather Underground founder Bill Ayers, a domestic terrorist-turned respected academic thinker, former Weather Underground radical Kathy Boudin &#8212; who spent 22 years in prison for her involvement in an armored car robbery that left two cops and a Brinks guard dead &#8212; currently holds a prestigious adjunct professorship at Columbia University, the New York Post reports.

In addition to her new professorship at Columbia&#8217;s School of Social Work, Boudin, 69, also earned another academic achievement this year, being named the Sheinberg Scholar-in-Residence at NYU Law School. She reportedly gave a lecture on &#8220;the politics of parole and re-entry&#8221; at the university last month.

As the New York Post reports in a story headlined &#8220;Outrage 101: Radical jailed in slay now Columbia prof,&#8221; Boudin was paroled in 2003 after acting as the getaway driver in the deadly $1.6 million heist. Less than 10 years later she found herself mingling among the nation&#8217;s academic elite at Columbia University.

...

Where Is the Former Weather Underground Radical Who Spent 22 Years in Prison for Robbery That Left 2 Cops Dead? The Answer May or May Not Surprise You | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad

Doesnt matter what day this attack fell on, the MSM was going to find a way to blame this on the right. Whether it was Brian Ross engaging in some creative googling or Chris Matthews engaging in non-creative non-legible non-fact based rambling, conservatives would be blamed. Pat and Stu discuss the worst of the worst. 

Without evidence, media blames right for bombing ? Glenn Beck


----------



## idb

American_Jihad said:


> Doesnt matter what day this attack fell on, the MSM was going to find a way to blame this on the right. Whether it was Brian Ross engaging in some creative googling or Chris Matthews engaging in non-creative non-legible non-fact based rambling, conservatives would be blamed. Pat and Stu discuss the worst of the worst.
> 
> Without evidence, media blames right for bombing ? Glenn Beck



Yes, the oppression of the Conservatives is a crime against humanity.
And I swear, if those nasty Libtards make Glenn Beck cry...why I'm gonna...I'm gonna...well...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I don't hate Glenn Beck personally, because I've never met the man in person, I just really despise the bullshit he spews on the airwaves.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: After what I have learned this week Im a changed person."*

4/19/13

...

Weve had a press all week that has been celebrating the idea that this might have been a Tea Party person that wanted to perpetrate this crime. Now never before in my history have in my history of broadcast, in my history as an American, have I ever heard the press gleefully wish that they want an American to be responsible for an American tragedy.

But our media wants to believe the worst of about 50% of this country. When I talk about progressives, Im not talking about the average person. Im talking about maybe 8% of our population that they truly understand what progressivism is. I believe the average Democrat, even the average progressive doesnt really know what theyre doing. I mean they think they do. Theyre not. They have not done the years of homework and study that I have on that movement.

...

This is the same person that we were initially told was a person of interest. This was the Saudi national in the hospital. His apartment was in Revere, Massachusetts. It was raided. The items were removed. And then we were told he was just a possible witness. And then we were finally told by the authorities he had nothing to do with the attack in fact he wasnt a witness to the crime. Why was he in the hospital? How did he get to the ground zero? What was he doing there? He wasnt even a witness? Really?

This guy who wasnt a witness is suddenly being deported next Tuesday, whisked off our continent to go back to Saudi Arabia, and he wasnt even a witness  yet the documents hes being deported voluntarily on terror charges linked to the Boston bombing.

I want you to hear me clearly. If you think everybody in the government is bad youre wrong. The only reason TheBlaze knows this because we have several  I cant count them on both hands  several sources whore brave, valiant Patriotic Americans that work in all departments at all levels of this governmnent. Who have contacted TheBlaze one way or another, and said help, help, help.

There are several dedicated Americans in the law enforcement community that decided they could not stand idly by, and let the truth be swept under the rug. That a deportation order was being issued. It was issued Tuesday 4:00 p.m. by an organization or a government entity that most people have never heard of called the National Targeting Center. Its a little known federal antiterrorism division.

After reporting this on TheBlaze.com yesterday, U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement categorically denied, calling it grossly in error. ICE claimed there was a Saudi national in custody waiting deportation but it was completely unrelated to the Boston bombing.

...

Why was the President meeting with somebody unscheduled earlier this week? A Saudi official. Who is this Saudi man who was in the hospital, given a new international cell phone and apologized to according to him in Saudi press? Who is he, I wonder? Why would anyone linked to the bombings be deported? If hes involved wouldnt he be prosecuted? If hes a witness why wouldnt you want him to testify? Why would you allow someone who was standing by the bomb be deported? Why would he leave? And why hasnt anyone in the media taken an interest in finding out why? Why are they silent?

The Blaze is interested. And TheBlaze will not comply. We will not sit down. We will not shut up. We will not be intimidated. We look hard into looking who he is. Who hes connected to, and why he seems to be offered a ticket to freedom even though hes been linked to bombing. Dont believe me? Dont believe me. Six Congressmen have verified.

...

It makes sense to somebody in Washington.

I dont bluff. I make promises. The truth matters. Ive had enough of what youve done to our country.

I thought I had heard and seen it all. I thought I didnt trust my government. Oh no, no, no, no.

There is no depth that these people will not stoop to. They have until Monday and then TheBlaze will expose it.

Glenn: ?After what I have learned this week I?m a changed person.? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Lakhota

Aw, just read the above post from Beck's disciple.  So funny...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: We are in a country that no longer recognizes the truth*

4/23/13

In the days following the Boston Marathon we all watched the utter failure of the media to report factual, accurate, and pertinent information. We witnessed the cover up of important evidence by both the government and press  from the alleged deportation of the Saudi national to the radical underpinnings of the Tzarnaev brothers. And now we are inundated with countless conspiracy theories and falsities about the bombings that disrespect those affected by the horrific event.

Sadly, such behavior is nothing new. We have seen these practices in the aftermath of September 11, Fort Hood, Benghazi, Newtown  the list goes on and on. We no longer place the necessary emphasis on truth, and as a nation, we have collectively lowered our standards to the point where disinformation can easily flood airways, newspapers, and websites.

Well, here we are, in a country now filled with people that cant recognize the truth at all, Glenn said on radio this morning. Were filled with a country that would rather eat each other than actually listen to reason. There is no such thing as common sense anything, anymore. Theres no such thing as reason anymore. We are being separated by conspiracy theories, by disinformation, out&#8209;and&#8209;out lies, money, power.

In the aftermath of an event like Boston, we expect to see a period of unity and national pride. But there has been very little harmony over the course of the last week.

...

Glenn: We are in a country that no longer recognizes the truth ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

Part of the reason that the people no longer recognize truth, is because they prefer to let news agencies like FAUX Nooze and CNN shovel bullshit into their television without questioning it.

Remember when both those agencies got it wrong on not only the SC ruling about Obamacare, but they also screwed it up when they said there was an arrest before there actually was one?  Matter of fact, they tried to say it was a brown skinned male, when in actuality, it hadn't happened yet.

And.................when it did.................both were found to be WHITE skinned males.

BTW.....................didn't Beck at one time work for both CNN and FAUX Nooze?


----------



## editec

These formulaic:

* "Why do liberals hate ____________________?"*​
threads sort of crack me up.

I often wonder if they're posted by ______________'s public relations firms?

They seem to serve no real purpose except perhaps  seeking to enhance ____________'s credibility by suggesting that  ____________ is infamous with the "liberal" crowd.


Rather transparently pathetic , isn't it?


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> Part of the reason that the people no longer recognize truth, is because they prefer to let news agencies like FAUX Nooze and CNN shovel bullshit into their television without questioning it.
> 
> Remember when both those agencies got it wrong on not only the SC ruling about Obamacare, but they also screwed it up when they said there was an arrest before there actually was one?  Matter of fact, they tried to say it was a brown skinned male, when in actuality, it hadn't happened yet.
> 
> And.................when it did.................both were found to be WHITE skinned males.
> 
> BTW.....................didn't Beck at one time work for both CNN and FAUX Nooze?



Same thing with the Lefty's reporting nbc, msdnc noooze etc...

R U A self-loathing old white man???


----------



## Lakhota

Fox News: Glenn Beck Left Network 'To Save His Ass'


----------



## American_Jihad

*LGBT Activist: Its a no&#8209;brainer that the institution of marriage should not exist*​
Monday, Apr 29, 2013

... 

In a speech just given by Masha Gessen, she is an author and outspoken activist for the LGBT community. She says that many supporters of traditional marriage, what they have speculated for years, she says that its true: The push for gay marriage has less to do with the right to marry. She says its about diminishing and eventually destroying the institution of marriage and redefining the traditional family, Glenn said.

In her speech, Gessen told the crowd:

I agree, its a no&#8209;brainer that we should have the right to marry, but I also think equally that its a no&#8209;brainer that the institution of marriage should not exist.



_That causes my brain some trouble, and part of it why it causes me trouble is because fighting for gay marriage generally involves lying about what were going to do with marriage when we get there, you know, because we lie that the institution of marriage is not going to change, and that is a lie. The institution of marriage is going to change and it should change. And again I dont think it should exist. And I dont like taking part in creating fictions about my life. Thats sort of not what I had in mind when I came out 30 years ago._

Glenn said that her argument shows the progressive agenda with gay marriage is really about transforming the institution of marriage through the government. He said that once personal conscious and faith are replaced by a collective conscious through the government, it will no longer be acceptable for churches to only define marriage as between a man and a woman.

...

LGBT Activist: It?s a ?no?brainer that the institution of marriage should not exist? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Vandalshandle

I don't hate Glenn Beck. I think that he is frigging hilarious!


----------



## American_Jihad

Vandalshandle said:


> I don't hate Glenn Beck. I think that he is frigging hilarious!



So does everybody, that's why he makes over 500mil a yr, thanks to soros...


----------



## American_Jihad

"I be wants a colt 45 can in my can Glenn."

*Irony? Van Jones arrested while protesting for coal miners benefits*​
4/30/13

President Obamas former adviser and green jobs czar Van Jones was arrested yesterday outside of a federal courthouse in St. Louis, Missouri during a protest against Big Coal.

I mean, did you see Van Jones was arrested yesterday, Glenn asked on radio this morning. He was protesting with a bunch of miners. Theres so many jokes here, but he was protesting with a bunch of miners, coal miners, because these evil coal companies are wrecking the earth and they are not paying out the benefits.

Van Jones took to Twitter to explain the arrest, which he apparently volunteered for. He described the event as a peaceful demonstration, supporting miners being ripped off by Big Coal.

...

Irony? Van Jones arrested while protesting for coal miners? benefits ? Glenn Beck


----------



## newpolitics

Because Glenn Beck is an intellectually dishonest charlatan who either reasons poorly or is simply unable to validly reach conclusions. What he does conclude from given information is absolutely asinine, and this trend is seen throughout the Conservative party and those who self-identify with it. It is pretty sad, really.


----------



## ABikerSailor

newpolitics said:


> Because Glenn Beck is an intellectually dishonest charlatan who either reasons poorly or is simply unable to validly reach conclusions. What he does conclude from given information is absolutely asinine, and this trend is seen throughout the Conservative party and those who self-identify with it. It is pretty sad, really.



What newpolitics said........................

Dude, you pretty much hit the nail on the head with that observation.


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bkf-OD1sZRQ]CONTROL: Exposing the Truth About Guns [Trailer] - YouTube[/ame]

CONTROL IS DEDICATED TO

Martin Luther King, Jr. 
who preached nonviolence but knew that passive resistance could not be relied on for his own familys protection. King owned several guns but was subjected to the worst kind of gun controland deprived of his basic right to defend himself and his familywhen police in Alabama denied him a concealed carry permit in 1956.

When will we learn? The right to bear arms shall not be infringed. 

Control ? Glenn Beck


...


----------



## jasonnfree

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



I don't hate him, he's just another know nothing junkie  with a big mouth..   Why do "conservatives"  adore junkies. know nothings, and draft dodgers as talk show hosts and presidents?


----------



## American_Jihad

jasonnfree said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> &#8220;My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope you&#8217;ll join with me as we try to change it.&#8221; BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it &#8211; Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazi&#8217;s just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But it&#8217;s just Europe! No need to worry. You&#8217;d have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America&#8230;.
> 
> &#8220;This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist,&#8221; Glenn said. &#8220;Remember Hitler got in on 30%.&#8221;
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected it&#8217;s first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isn&#8217;t just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, that&#8217;s the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They don&#8217;t want that option to be heard. They don&#8217;t want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. You&#8217;re about to see it over in England. You&#8217;re seeing it everywhere. You&#8217;re seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, that&#8217;s not working.&#8221;
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *&#8220;I can&#8217;t believe that we&#8217;re actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy,&#8221; Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe &#8211; Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate him, he's just another know nothing junkie  with a big mouth..   Why do "conservatives"  adore junkies. know nothings, and draft dodgers as talk show hosts and presidents?
Click to expand...






"I   know  nothing"




Have you noticed that progressive/liberals start their post with "I don't hate him,"...rolmao


----------



## ABikerSailor

I don't hate Beck, never met the man, never had a chance to share a meal or a beer with him.

However.......................from what he puts out, he sounds like some kind of lunatic who is looking for fame, no matter how far to the fringe he has to go.  After all...............he is a television personality looking for a way to keep themselves relevant.

I do, however, hate the way he muddies the waters with his incessant bullshit.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> I don't hate Beck, never met the man, never had a chance to share a meal or a beer with him.
> 
> However.......................from what he puts out, he sounds like some kind of lunatic who is looking for fame, no matter how far to the fringe he has to go.  After all...............he is a television personality looking for a way to keep themselves relevant.
> 
> I do, however, hate the way he muddies the waters with his incessant bullshit.







"I   know  nothing"




Have you noticed that progressive/liberals start their post with "I don't hate him,"...rolmao



That was EZ...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Unlike you American Yeehaw I'm A Jackass...................I don't base my hatred on the person themselves, I just base it on what they put out to the world.

Remember..........................Jesus said to hate the sin (the bullshit Beck spews) and not the sinner (Beck himself).


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> Unlike you American Yeehaw I'm A Jackass...................I don't base my hatred on the person themselves, I just base it on what they put out to the world.
> 
> Remember..........................Jesus said to hate the sin (the bullshit Beck spews) and not the sinner (Beck himself).



I agree with you on this one, you are a Jackass...

Ta Ta...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obama tells students: Government tyranny? As if!*


Monday, May 6, 2013 at 4:11 PM EDT

...

President Obama spoke to graduating students in Ohio and one line in particular jumped off the page  he told those in attendance to reject anyone warning against government tyranny. Obama was clearly trying to marginalize the NRA convention that was being held at about the same time and it only served to further divide America. Glenn reacted on radio today. 


Obama tells students: Government tyranny? As if! ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Nosmo King

American_Jihad said:


> *Obama tells students: Government tyranny? As if!*
> 
> 
> Monday, May 6, 2013 at 4:11 PM EDT
> 
> ...
> 
> President Obama spoke to graduating students in Ohio and one line in particular jumped off the page  he told those in attendance to reject anyone warning against government tyranny. Obama was clearly trying to marginalize the NRA convention that was being held at about the same time and it only served to further divide America. Glenn reacted on radio today.
> 
> 
> Obama tells students: Government tyranny? As if! ? Glenn Beck


The gun nuts have diluted the definition of tyranny to suit their own ends.  These morons know NOTHING of tyranny!  Certainly tyranny has happened here in the United States and within my lifetime.  But today no one is denied their voting rights, told where to sit on busses and restaurants and theaters.  No one is forced to drink from a certain water fountain or denied admission to state supported colleges due to their class or race.  No one is lynched.

And that was tyranny.  Was it overthrown by armed insurrection?  Were there pitched gun battles across the nation?  Did anyone think to drive a car bomb to a federal office building?

When real Americans faced real tyranny, they reacted with peaceful protest and civil disobedience.  When the rabid Right wing perceives tyranny, they call for gun play.

Dr. Martin Luther King Jr or Timothy McVeigh.  Take your pick!


----------



## American_Jihad

Nosmo King said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama tells students: Government tyranny? As if!*
> 
> 
> Monday, May 6, 2013 at 4:11 PM EDT
> 
> ...
> 
> President Obama spoke to graduating students in Ohio and one line in particular jumped off the page  he told those in attendance to reject anyone warning against government tyranny. Obama was clearly trying to marginalize the NRA convention that was being held at about the same time and it only served to further divide America. Glenn reacted on radio today.
> 
> 
> Obama tells students: Government tyranny? As if! ? Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> The gun nuts have diluted the definition of tyranny to suit their own ends.  These morons know NOTHING of tyranny!  Certainly tyranny has happened here in the United States and within my lifetime.  But today no one is denied their voting rights, told where to sit on busses and restaurants and theaters.  No one is forced to drink from a certain water fountain or denied admission to state supported colleges due to their class or race.  No one is lynched.
> 
> And that was tyranny.  Was it overthrown by armed insurrection?  Were there pitched gun battles across the nation?  Did anyone think to drive a car bomb to a federal office building?
> 
> When real Americans faced real tyranny, they reacted with peaceful protest and civil disobedience.  When the rabid Right wing perceives tyranny, they call for gun play.
> 
> Dr. Martin Luther King Jr or Timothy McVeigh.  Take your pick!
Click to expand...


Typical Progressive/liberal analyses, pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaciKEhNmhk]nosmo king 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King

American_Jihad said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama tells students: Government tyranny? As if!*
> 
> 
> Monday, May 6, 2013 at 4:11 PM EDT
> 
> ...
> 
> President Obama spoke to graduating students in Ohio and one line in particular jumped off the page &#8211; he told those in attendance to &#8216;reject&#8217; anyone warning against government tyranny. Obama was clearly trying to marginalize the NRA convention that was being held at about the same time and it only served to further divide America. Glenn reacted on radio today.
> 
> 
> Obama tells students: Government tyranny? As if! ? Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> The gun nuts have diluted the definition of tyranny to suit their own ends.  These morons know NOTHING of tyranny!  Certainly tyranny has happened here in the United States and within my lifetime.  But today no one is denied their voting rights, told where to sit on busses and restaurants and theaters.  No one is forced to drink from a certain water fountain or denied admission to state supported colleges due to their class or race.  No one is lynched.
> 
> And that was tyranny.  Was it overthrown by armed insurrection?  Were there pitched gun battles across the nation?  Did anyone think to drive a car bomb to a federal office building?
> 
> When real Americans faced real tyranny, they reacted with peaceful protest and civil disobedience.  When the rabid Right wing perceives tyranny, they call for gun play.
> 
> Dr. Martin Luther King Jr or Timothy McVeigh.  Take your pick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Progressive/liberal analyses, pure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaciKEhNmhk]nosmo king 1 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

well said.  You must be smarter than I to offer up such a riveting and comprehensive retort.  And Nosmo King is a Pittsburgh thing, not British.


----------



## Nosmo King

The rabid Right seems to be adept at redefining words to suit their peculiar ends.  Back in 2003, if someone suggested that invading Iraq is a bad idea, the rabid Rights called that expression "Treason".  Of course it wasn't treason at all, but when politics are in the balance, what do real definitions matter?

Today, gun control legislation is referred to by that same rabid Right as "Tyranny".

It's as if they never cracked a book, let alone a dictionary.  But they ask to be taken seriously in open debate.  The petulant, churlish, uneducated rabid Right wants to be taken seriously even though they know nothing of tyranny or treason.  And that should serve to amuse any and all readers with a high school diploma.


----------



## bendog

why would dems hate this guy?  LOL


----------



## Nosmo King

bendog said:


> why would dems hate this guy?  LOL


Democrats and Liberals do not hate Glenn Beck.  They do not fear Glenn Beck.  They actually pity Glenn Beck and wish him well as he disseminates poorly thought out propaganda to fuel the imaginations of the rabid Right.

But, the rabid Right hates and fears.  So framing any discussion must be done in the template they are most familiar with: hatred and fear.


----------



## American_Jihad

*These are the most trusted people in America?*

Thursday, May 9, 2013 at 3:56 PM EDT

...

And whos number two on the list? Naturally, its Tom Hanks co-star in the critically panned movie Extremely Loud, Incredibly Close, Sandra Bullock.

I dont trust Sandra Bullock that its going to be a good movie, Glenn joked. For every The Blind Side, there is a Speed 2.

Moving down the list, the Hollywood love affair continues with Denzel Washington coming in at number three and Meryl Streep at number four.

I mean, who did they call, Glenn asked. Only Hollywood agents?

Look. I mean, the people who are winning are actors, and their job is to play someone theyre not, Stu observed. Their job is to lie to you convincingly!

Obviously they are doing a good job of it, Pat quipped.

From the media world, ABC News Robin Roberts faired the best, ranking twelfth on the list. Other journalists and personalities include, Ellen DeGeneres, Diane Sawyer, Brian Williams, Katie Couric, Barbara Walters, Anderson Cooper, George Stephanopoulos, Oprah Winfrey, and Scott Pelley.

No way, Pat said in reaction to Pelley making the cut.

Fox News Channel, the most watched cable news channel in the country, only managed to get just one person  *Shepard Smith  on the list. And Shep is ranked 100th.*
[only because he's a faggot]
...

These are the most trusted people in America? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## peach174

Nosmo King said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would dems hate this guy?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and Liberals do not hate Glenn Beck.  They do not fear Glenn Beck.  They actually pity Glenn Beck and wish him well as he disseminates poorly thought out propaganda to fuel the imaginations of the rabid Right.
> 
> But, the rabid Right hates and fears.  So framing any discussion must be done in the template they are most familiar with: hatred and fear.
Click to expand...


It's not the rabid right as you call them that tries to get rid of anything that is an opposing view.
It is the rabid left who boycotts and shuts down anything that's more popular than they are.


----------



## Nosmo King

peach174 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would dems hate this guy?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and Liberals do not hate Glenn Beck.  They do not fear Glenn Beck.  They actually pity Glenn Beck and wish him well as he disseminates poorly thought out propaganda to fuel the imaginations of the rabid Right.
> 
> But, the rabid Right hates and fears.  So framing any discussion must be done in the template they are most familiar with: hatred and fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the rabid right as you call them that tries to get rid of anything that is an opposing view.
> It is the rabid left who boycotts and shuts down anything that's more popular than they are.
Click to expand...

You misunderstood me.  I'm saying the Right basically traffics in fear and hatred as the bone and sinew of their rhetorical style.  The right throws "hate" and "fear" into their arguments the way a cook throws salt and pepper into a sauce.

Asking why Liberals "hate" Glenn Beck is a non-starter.  If there was anything close to 'hate' and 'fear' it's not associated with a former DJ turned Conservative wunderkind.  But the Right will continue to frame arguments in terms of "hate" and "fear" because hate and fear is what Conservatives do best.


----------



## Immanuel

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and Liberals do not hate Glenn Beck.  They do not fear Glenn Beck.  They actually pity Glenn Beck and wish him well as he disseminates poorly thought out propaganda to fuel the imaginations of the rabid Right.
> 
> But, the rabid Right hates and fears.  So framing any discussion must be done in the template they are most familiar with: hatred and fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rabid right as you call them that tries to get rid of anything that is an opposing view.
> It is the rabid left who boycotts and shuts down anything that's more popular than they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misunderstood me.  I'm saying the Right basically traffics in fear and hatred as the bone and sinew of their rhetorical style.  The right throws "hate" and "fear" into their arguments the way a cook throws salt and pepper into a sauce.
> 
> Asking why Liberals "hate" Glenn Beck is a non-starter.  If there was anything close to 'hate' and 'fear' it's not associated with a former DJ turned Conservative wunderkind.  But the Right will continue to frame arguments in terms of "hate" and "fear" because hate and fear is what Conservatives do best.
Click to expand...


You mean like the left uses the race card , religious bigotry and intolerance?

Immie


----------



## Nosmo King

Immanuel said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rabid right as you call them that tries to get rid of anything that is an opposing view.
> It is the rabid left who boycotts and shuts down anything that's more popular than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood me.  I'm saying the Right basically traffics in fear and hatred as the bone and sinew of their rhetorical style.  The right throws "hate" and "fear" into their arguments the way a cook throws salt and pepper into a sauce.
> 
> Asking why Liberals "hate" Glenn Beck is a non-starter.  If there was anything close to 'hate' and 'fear' it's not associated with a former DJ turned Conservative wunderkind.  But the Right will continue to frame arguments in terms of "hate" and "fear" because hate and fear is what Conservatives do best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like the left uses the race card , religious bigotry and intolerance?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

So the Texas county commissioner who said the best way to wink at a Muslim is down the sights of a shotgun is a Liberal?  Those who protested building a mosque blocks away from Ground Zero were all Leftists?  How about the "Minister" in Florida who loves to burn books, particularly the Koran?  Another Birkenstock wearing, tree hugging Liberal?

When it comes to religious bigotry, the Left has NOTHING on the Right!


----------



## Immanuel

Nosmo King said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood me.  I'm saying the Right basically traffics in fear and hatred as the bone and sinew of their rhetorical style.  The right throws "hate" and "fear" into their arguments the way a cook throws salt and pepper into a sauce.
> 
> Asking why Liberals "hate" Glenn Beck is a non-starter.  If there was anything close to 'hate' and 'fear' it's not associated with a former DJ turned Conservative wunderkind.  But the Right will continue to frame arguments in terms of "hate" and "fear" because hate and fear is what Conservatives do best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the left uses the race card , religious bigotry and intolerance?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Texas county commissioner who said the best way to wink at a Muslim is down the sights of a shotgun is a Liberal?  Those who protested building a mosque blocks away from Ground Zero were all Leftists?  How about the "Minister" in Florida who loves to burn books, particularly the Koran?  Another Birkenstock wearing, tree hugging Liberal?
> 
> When it comes to religious bigotry, the Left has NOTHING on the Right!
Click to expand...


Don't know anything about the county commissioner.

But you are incorrect.  The left's bigotry far outweighs that of a few neocon morons.

I notice you avoided the race card and intolerance issue altogether except that one can rightly claim those assholes you mentioned are intolerant. Difference between them and you on the left is that they do not claim to be tolerant of others nor do they demand you tolerate them.

Immie


----------



## American_Jihad

*ABC report proves Obama lying on Benghazi, White House holds off the record meeting with select press*

Friday, May 10, 2013 at 3:39 PM EDT

...

How many times did they change it according to ABC News today? Glenn said. Twelve times. The State Department left coworkers to die while saying, We did no such thing. They left coworkers unprotected and said, We didnt know that they asked for more backup. We didnt know that they wanted things to be changed. We had no warning of something like this coming. We now know all of that is untrue. They lied to our allies, they lied to the world, they lied to you. And the media smeared anyone who said these things. I know because I was one of them. I pointed out the truth. I showed you the truth. Early. I was a conspiracy theorist. I was a crazy man. Anybody who did it, youre a danger. They smeared, they destroyed, and they covered for the White House, and theyre still doing it.

From the report:

...

After Glenn went off radio, it was announced that the White House was holding an off the record meeting with select members of the White House Press Corp to discuss the issue.

In response to this news, Glenn tweeted the following:

What is happening with BENGHAZI? Who are they setting up to fall? Abc, bbc, CNN all doing a 180. Then a meeting at the WH off record.
2:54 PM - 10 May 2013


ABC report proves Obama lying on Benghazi, White House holds off the record meeting with select press ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nosmo King said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood me.  I'm saying the Right basically traffics in fear and hatred as the bone and sinew of their rhetorical style.  The right throws "hate" and "fear" into their arguments the way a cook throws salt and pepper into a sauce.
> 
> Asking why Liberals "hate" Glenn Beck is a non-starter.  If there was anything close to 'hate' and 'fear' it's not associated with a former DJ turned Conservative wunderkind.  But the Right will continue to frame arguments in terms of "hate" and "fear" because hate and fear is what Conservatives do best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the left uses the race card , religious bigotry and intolerance?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Texas county commissioner who said the best way to wink at a Muslim is down the sights of a shotgun is a Liberal?  Those who protested building a mosque blocks away from Ground Zero were all Leftists?  How about the "Minister" in Florida who loves to burn books, particularly the Koran?  Another Birkenstock wearing, tree hugging Liberal?
> 
> When it comes to religious bigotry, the Left has NOTHING on the Right!
Click to expand...


Really? Terry Jones is a Liberal?  Wanna prove that with a link, because everything I've read about him has said he's a conservative.

Almost all the people you've listed are far right, not far left.

The left is smarter.


----------



## American_Jihad

adiós...

*Its time to appoint special counsel, explore impeachment of President Obama*​
Monday, May 13, 2013 

...

They lied about it at the White House, they lied about it at the State Department, Glenn said. They said that an American, who now sits in prison, they said that an American was responsible for this on this videotape, making some videotape, when they knew that was absolutely false. There was no, zero, no indication that it was a videotape at all. They left people to die. They left people to die.

Gregory Hicks, a senior diplomat at The State Department, has come out and testified that U.S. Special Forces were prepared to come to the aid of the Libyan embassy from Tripoli, but were given the order to stand down.

Amidst the Benghazi hearing, news broke that the IRS had in fact targeted conservative groups.

...

It?s time to appoint special counsel, explore impeachment of President Obama ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Nosmo King

ABikerSailor said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the left uses the race card , religious bigotry and intolerance?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> So the Texas county commissioner who said the best way to wink at a Muslim is down the sights of a shotgun is a Liberal?  Those who protested building a mosque blocks away from Ground Zero were all Leftists?  How about the "Minister" in Florida who loves to burn books, particularly the Koran?  Another Birkenstock wearing, tree hugging Liberal?
> 
> When it comes to religious bigotry, the Left has NOTHING on the Right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Terry Jones is a Liberal?  Wanna prove that with a link, because everything I've read about him has said he's a conservative.
> 
> Almost all the people you've listed are far right, not far left.
> 
> The left is smarter.
Click to expand...

I'm showing Immie that the religious bigotry is from the radical Right, not the Left.  I'm pointing out some of the more egregious examples of bigotry from Right wingers by citing Jones et al.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Trifecta: Obamas third major scandal in just days*​
Tuesday, May 14, 2013 at 3:58 PM EDT

...

Now, will the press actually care? Because members of the press, it used to be just people like me. This is what we warned. When we asked the president &#8209;&#8209; the White House said that they were monitoring the communications of some members of the press, and I remember we called the White House: Could we find out whos on that list? Are we on the list? Neither confirm, nor deny. And we were passed back from agency to agency. Okay. And I remember saying on the air, Members of the press, dont you care about this? You dont care that they have said members, some members of the press are being monitored. You dont have a problem with that? No. Well, now all of a sudden the AP has a problem, Glenn said.

...

Trifecta: Obama?s third major scandal in just days ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Was the IRS used as a weapon against Glenn?*

Thursday, May 16, 2013 

...


In 2010, Glenn told listeners, Last year I was audited. I owed exactly zero to the IRS. I overpay my taxes. I have for years because when in doubt, give it to them. I dont want to hear from IRS agents. But I heard from them. Wonder if Ill hear from them again. Wouldnt that be a weird coincidence? By the way, Pat, you were audited, werent you? Isnt that a weird thing.

Yes, Pat Gray was audited too. As did Editor-in-Chief for TheBlaze Scott Baker. Weird.

Its very odd, Stu said. Its so interesting because they can use this as a weapon so easily. I got a letter in the mail about a month ago that said that I owed $650, or something like that from a year or two ago taxes. And look, my initial reaction to that letter was, write a check and send it to them. Like thats what I thought. Thats what I was going to do and I thought, I should at least send it to my accountant and see what she thinks about it. And she looked at it and said, no, you dont owe this money. Youve paid this already. I would have just paid it.

...

Was the IRS used as a weapon against Glenn? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


>



STFU before I call obongo and tell him to raise your cig tax again...


----------



## American_Jihad

TEXAS  Operation Blessing is proud to be teaming up with Glenn Beck...

*Glenn tweets to help OK, left responds with hate*​
Tuesday, May 21, 2013 at 3:34 PM EDT

The overwhelming majority of human beings, left and right, are decent people. But there are always those who seem to have certain inhuman qualities. Like those who, after Glenn urged people to support tornado victims via a tweet, responded with hate tweets such as Tell that racist Glenn Beck to go die.

But as I was trying to answer some of those tweets last night, it took everything in me to be good. Everything in me to be good, Glenn explained.

Why was it so hard? Check out some of the hate from the left:

...

Glenn tweets to help OK, left responds with hate ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

Glenn Beck was right, and the IRS and Obama will never hear the end of it - KansasCity.com


----------



## ABikerSailor

Really?  Sourcing a link to a blog from some far right wing idiot who actually thinks Glenn Beck is right?

You've gotta do better than that American Jackass.....................


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> Really?  Sourcing a link to a blog from some far right wing idiot who actually thinks Glenn Beck is right?
> 
> You've gotta do better than that American Jackass.....................



Hey bike boy, every time I see your user name this pic comes to mind...






are you the leader of da pack...


----------



## American_Jihad

*You&#8217;ll never believe who just joined Russia Today*

Wednesday, May 29, 2013 

Good news everyone! After being the wildly (un)successful Piers Morgan on CNN&#8217;s primetime lineup, Larry King has finally found a new home: Russia Today. His show will debut next month. As the mainstream media collapses, it looks like Al Jazeera, Russia Today, and TheBlaze are the emerging networks in the news category. Out of those three &#8211; where do you think Americans should get their news?

&#8220;Remember when the criticism of CNN was Clinton News Network or even Communist News Network. Now he is literally on the Communist News Network now,&#8221; Stu said.

&#8220;ABC, NBC, CBA, CNN, all that stuff that&#8217;s all collapsing. It&#8217;s all collapsing. And who are the emerging networks now? Who are the new uh ones on the horizon? It&#8217;s Al-Jazeera, it&#8217;s Russia Today, and The Blaze. That&#8217;s it,&#8221; Glenn added.

...

You?ll never believe who just joined Russia Today ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Sourcing a link to a blog from some far right wing idiot who actually thinks Glenn Beck is right?
> 
> You've gotta do better than that American Jackass.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bike boy, every time I see your user name this pic comes to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you the leader of da pack...
Click to expand...


Interestingly enough American Jackass...................those bikes can walk on water.

Are you comparing me to my big brother Jesus who was able to walk on water?


----------



## Lakhota

Glenn Beck: There is a conspiracy to label me a conspiracy theorist


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Sourcing a link to a blog from some far right wing idiot who actually thinks Glenn Beck is right?
> 
> You've gotta do better than that American Jackass.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bike boy, every time I see your user name this pic comes to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you the leader of da pack...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough American Jackass...................those bikes can walk on water.
> 
> Are you comparing me to my big brother Jesus who was able to walk on water?
Click to expand...


"those bikes can walk on water" is that the progressive side of yo pea brain trying to work... If you were christ,  I'd crucify you myself...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Is this the end of Eric Holder?*​
Thursday, May 30, 2013 at 3:03 PM EDT

The administration and the DOJ should be more than a little concerned with the latest round of bad news on the AP and IRS scandals. Today, the majority of the mainstream media outlets  including the liberal Huffington Post and New York Times  announced that they would not attend an off the record briefing on the phone tapping of AP reporters scandal being held by Eric Holder. As things seem to be getting worse and the media is actually pressing the White House, its starting to look like this could end up being the end of Eric Holder. 

Attorney General Eric Holder planned to have an off the record meeting with reporters to discuss the guidelines that govern investigations into reporters, but the AP, Huffington Post, The New York Times, and other major outlets all said the would not be attending. Many cited attending such a meeting would be inappropriate. 

What you are seeing here, I believe, is the beginning of the end for Eric Holder. Eric Holder is done, Glenn said.

Glenn said that he believes that Holder could end up having to resign over the scandal, but could end up taking his full benefits and will pretty soon end up working at a liberal think tank and receive all kinds of accolades, similar to what happened to Van Jones.

...

Is this the end of Eric Holder? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Sarah G

Who?


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bike boy, every time I see your user name this pic comes to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you the leader of da pack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough American Jackass...................those bikes can walk on water.
> 
> Are you comparing me to my big brother Jesus who was able to walk on water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "those bikes can walk on water" is that the progressive side of yo pea brain trying to work... If you were christ,  I'd crucify you myself...
Click to expand...


Okay..............maybe I should have said "ride on water", but the sentiment is still the same.

Trust me..................I've ridden them, and they're fun.  And yeah...........they DO ride on water.


----------



## Chris

Colbert on Glenn Beck......

The 10.31 Project - The Colbert Report - 2009-31-03 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough American Jackass...................those bikes can walk on water.
> 
> Are you comparing me to my big brother Jesus who was able to walk on water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "those bikes can walk on water" is that the progressive side of yo pea brain trying to work... If you were christ,  I'd crucify you myself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay..............maybe I should have said "ride on water", but the sentiment is still the same.
> 
> Trust me..................I've ridden them, and they're fun.  And yeah...........they DO ride on water.
Click to expand...


It's cool biker boy, you lib-tarts never think ahead, as for you confirming yo ride, ditto...


----------



## American_Jihad

*What a relief!?! Holder tells press hell stop spying*

Friday, May 31, 2013 

According to the Washington Post, in an off the record meeting with the press (most of whom boycotted), Attorney General Eric Holder said, We wont spy on you anymore.

Who feels better?

As much as wed like to, Eric Holders pattern of lying is hardly reassuring. Not to mention, sorry, I wont do it again. would hardly cut it if there was a roll reversal. Thats the problem when you give government too much power, they dont have to play by the same rules.

This morning on radio, Glenn read a report on the meeting that described the discussions that took place.

...

What a relief!?! Holder tells press he?ll stop spying? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## idb

American_Jihad said:


> *What a relief!?! Holder tells press he&#8217;ll stop spying&#8230;*
> 
> Friday, May 31, 2013
> 
> According to the Washington Post, in an &#8216;off the record&#8217; meeting with the press (most of whom boycotted), Attorney General Eric Holder said, &#8220;We won&#8217;t spy on you anymore.&#8221;
> 
> Who feels better?
> 
> As much as we&#8217;d like to, Eric Holders pattern of lying is hardly reassuring. Not to mention, &#8220;sorry, I won&#8217;t do it again.&#8221; would hardly cut it if there was a roll reversal. That&#8217;s the problem when you give government too much power, they don&#8217;t have to play by the same rules.
> 
> This morning on radio, Glenn read a report on the meeting that described the discussions that took place.
> 
> ...
> 
> What a relief!?! Holder tells press he?ll stop spying? ? Glenn Beck



Gosh, that's almost word-for-word!


> In a meeting with Attorney General Eric Holder, executives from several news organizations said the attorney general pledged to change the way the Justice Department conducts investigations that involve reporters.
> 
> Government officials said they would work to change guidelines on issuing subpoenas in criminal investigations involving reporters and ensure searches that have raised concerns recently about freedom of the press are not repeated, the editors said.


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...he-record-meeting-we-wont-spy-on-you-anymore/


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Documented Obama Lies: Broken campaign promises and a distorted past*

Monday, Jun 3, 2013 at 3:45 PM EDT


If you catch them in an early lie, they learn their lesson and so they dont continue to do it. But if you dont call them on early lies, they only get worse, bigger, and more dangerous. So lets start with the early lie, Glenn said.

Lie 1: PRESIDENT OBAMA: The Kennedys decided were going to do an airlift. Were going to go out to Africa and were going to start bringing young Africans over to this country and give them scholarships to study so that they can learn what a wonderful country America is. And this young man named Barack Obama got one of those tickets and came over to this country. 

Truth: His father came to America at least a year before this program started.

Lie 2: President Obama: Theres some good craziness going on because they looked at each other and they decided we know that in the world as it has been, it might not be possible for us to get together and have a child. But somethings stirring across the country because of what happened in Selma, Alabama because some folks are willing to march across a bridge. And so they got together and Barack Obama, Jr. was born. 

Truth: He was born four years before the Selma march.

Lie 3: President Obama: Its the founding ideals that the flag draped over my fathers coffin stand for.

Truth: His father was buried in Kenya, never served in the U.S. military. Which flag draped his fathers coffin? And what ideals does the flag that draped his fathers coffin in Kenya stand for?

...

The Documented Obama Lies: Broken campaign promises and a distorted past ? Glenn Beck

Don't his paw look like Bo Diddley...lmao









...


----------



## idb

Is it Monday yet?
Beck is about to bring down the government unless they come clean...I, for one, can't wait.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Really?  Beck is going to bring down the government?

I can wait.......................can the others who are wishing for the downfall of the government?


----------



## idb

ABikerSailor said:


> Really?  Beck is going to bring down the government?
> 
> I can wait.......................can the others who are wishing for the downfall of the government?



Yeah, I read somewhere that he's going to give them until Monday to 'fess up otherwise he's going to release information that will destroy them.
I can't wait for Monday!


----------



## JakeStarkey

It's Tuesday morn and the govt is still the govt


----------



## idb

JakeStarkey said:


> It's Tuesday morn and the govt is still the govt



Yeah, well, one man's Tuesday is another man's Friday...or maybe Wednesday...


----------



## hazlnut

No one "hates" the village idiot.  

We just get annoyed when he shits on our lawn...  and perplexed by the band of idiots that follow him around.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Beck is like burlesque or slapstick comedy.  It's fun.  And the funniest part is that Glenn's audience is the deliberate butt of the skit.  Glenn is making fun of the reactionary far right and the social traditionalists.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: We are the Civil Rights movement of this generation*

6/4/13

...

Glenn said when he sees events like the one in Tennessee where the DOJ is holding an event to educate people about the consequences of anti-Muslim speech, he sees signs of trouble on the horizon.

Will you stand with me for freedom of conscience? Above all things, freedom of conscience, Glenn said.

This isnt the first time Glenn has said that people who believe in small government and freedom are in the middle of a civil rights movement. During his NRA speech, Glenn declared, We must begin to teach the American people how to stand for civil rights, with the same vigor and discipline that was taught to Alveda King and those around her by her Uncle Martin. We must learn what it means to passively resist.

...

Glenn: We are the Civil Rights movement of this generation ? Glenn Beck


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sigh.

John, Martin, Robert, and Glenn.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn Beck was right, and the IRS and Obama will never hear the end of it*​

May 13
BY BARBARA SHELLY
The Kansas City Star

Youd better believe the IRS targeting of groups with tea party or patriot or constitution in their name is a scandal.

The disclosure that this was occurring in a Cincinnati Internal Revenue Service office and senior officials apparently knew about it as early as 2011 will prompt hearings and more hearings on Capitol Hill. There are few roles conservative groups relish as much as victim. Right-wing TV personality Glenn Beck has been foreshadowing the atrocity for months.

Truly, what were those folks in Cincinnati thinking? Did they not know that their targeting would result in a conservative firestorm? Singling out groups with keywords in their names was absolutely wrong.

...

Read more here: Glenn Beck was right, and the IRS and Obama will never hear the end of it - KansasCity.com


----------



## ABikerSailor

Really?  We've got some idiot who is very much pro Nazi (check out some of his book covers) who is saying that one group of people is worse than the others?

I'd be willing to say that not only is Beck a closet bigot, racist and idiot, but I'd also be willing to bet that he can't stand those who aren't Christian.


And yeah...................go ahead and tell the bigot that I'd be willing to call him out.  Only problem is, he only goes after those that he thinks he can change to his way of thinking.

Me personally?  I'd punch him in the nose, but the trouble with saying that is those who are told they're assholes hide behind their fame.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ABikerSailor writes that "I'd be willing to say that not only is Beck a closet bigot, racist and idiot, but I'd also be willing to bet that he can't stand those who aren't Christian."

Not intentionally any of those things, but when any person mixes Skousenism, John Birch Society sickness, and LDS "elders will save the Constitution" fables, one will come up with un-American positions.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Can you hear me now?: Big brother obtains phone records of millions of Americans*​
Thursday, Jun 6, 2013 

The alarming scale of domestic surveillance under this White House is shocking and it is inexcusable, Glenn told his radio audience this morning. Millions of Americans, according to the Guardian, not to some conspiracy theorist but now according to the Guardian.

Last night, the latest in a string of White House scandals broke, and this time it effects all Americans. The Guardian released a full court document exposing that Verizon  one of the most widely carried cellular networks in the country  was forced to hand over the telephone data of millions of Americans to the NSA. The United States government is collecting the phone records of millions of U.S. customers of Verizon under a top secret court order.

The Guardians Glenn Greenwald reports, The document shows for the first time that under the Obama administration the communication records of millions of US citizens are being collected indiscriminately and in bulk  regardless of whether they are suspected of any wrongdoing.

According to the report, the secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court approved the court order to the FBI on April 25. The order gives the U.S. government complete authority to compile all the data they want over the designated three month period, ending on July 19. The order was signed by FISC Judge Roger Vinson, a federal judge in Florida. TheBlaze.com reports that in 2011 Vinson was also the first federal judge to find Obamacare unconstitutional in its entirety. 

...

Can you hear me now?: Big brother obtains phone records of millions of Americans ? Glenn Beck


----------



## idb

Personally, I love Glenn Beck.
He does a better piss-take of Glenn Beck than anyone.


----------



## American_Jihad

idb said:


> *Personally, I love Glenn Beck*.
> He does a better piss-take of Glenn Beck than anyone.




I bet if I hooked you up to a lie-detector you'd light up like a xmas tree...
Do you have a lot of progressive/liberals in New Zealand,


----------



## Lakhota

Beck is scary.


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> Beck is scary.



Maybe I'll get c_k to change the title from hate to fear...


----------



## ABikerSailor

JakeStarkey said:


> ABikerSailor writes that "I'd be willing to say that not only is Beck a closet bigot, racist and idiot, but I'd also be willing to bet that he can't stand those who aren't Christian."
> 
> Not intentionally any of those things, but when any person mixes Skousenism, John Birch Society sickness, and LDS "elders will save the Constitution" fables, one will come up with un-American positions.



He is a closet bigot because he thinks he's better than all the others, and those that think like him are also great.

He's a racist because he thinks that those who are darker than him are less than him.

He's an idiot (in my humble view) because of a lot of the things he says.

And...................if you wanna know who mixes up the bullshit you've just spewed, it's Glenn Beck.

Did you know that he advocates the ideals put up by the John Birch society?


----------



## idb

American_Jihad said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Personally, I love Glenn Beck*.
> He does a better piss-take of Glenn Beck than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if I hooked you up to a lie-detector you'd light up like a xmas tree...
> Do you have a lot of progressive/liberals in New Zealand,
Click to expand...


I'm not a betting person, but he is hilarious.
The funniest - or scariest -  thing is that anyone could actually take him seriously.

We aren't so combative with our politics here.
Most people wouldn't be able to tell you what label they are.


----------



## American_Jihad

Published on May 4, 2012 

Guests explain the NSA information gathering system, along with the corruption and scandals involved.​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ5Mu4SRF5A]NSA - Collecting Information! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

I think that Beck missed his calling. He would have made an excellent replacement for the guy that used to sell Shamwow.


----------



## American_Jihad

*PRISM program shows the surveillance state is already here*


Friday, Jun 7, 2013 

Its no small irony that 1984 was published 64 years ago yesterday. Earlier this year, Glenn was called a conspiracy theorist because he warned about the data collection of the federal government, all while the ribbon was being cut on the NSAs vault in Utah. Today, however, The Washington Post revealed that Microsoft, Yahoo, Facebook, PalTalk, AOL, Skype, YouTube, and Apple are all part of a program called PRISM that gives the federal government access to the information on their servers.

It is a brave new world. It is a brave new world. It is 1984. The things that we speculated against in the 1990s when I first read Ray Kurzweils books and I started looking into what we were actually doing with technology. When we started thinking, what is possible when you &#8209;&#8209; when we watched Minority Report, the Tom Cruise movie, and we saw that they could monitor everything. Were here, gang. If anybody wants to talk about Common Core now and the collection of data, go ahead. Lets bring it on. Nows the time to talk to your friends about Common Core and the collection of data. Nows the time to stand up in Florida and say, Excuse me? You put a retinal scanner on your buses because you wanted my son or daughters iris scan? I dont think so. Now is the time to stand up because if you do not, if you want to play the game that this all started with George W. Bush, I dont care if it started with Jesus. Started with Moses, you know. He was the first one to start watching over peoples stone cutting of tablets. I dont care. Now is the time to stop it. How it started is meaningless. What theyre doing with it now isnt.

...

PRISM program shows the surveillance state is already here ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: NSA Whistleblowers act of heroism*​
Monday, Jun 10, 2013 

As soon as The Guardian released the name of the NSA whistleblower as 29-year-old Edward Snowden over the weekend, Glenn took to Twitter to praise Snowdens actions as courageous and heroic. This morning on radio, Glenn elaborated on his position  reiterating that he supports Snowdens decision to come forward.

My stance on Edward Snowden  I came out over the weekend and said, This guy is a hero. At least what he is doing is an act of heroism, Glenn said. What he is doing coming out and speaking to the press  he has issued himself a death warrant He had a decent life. He was making $200,000 a year, living in Hawaii with his girlfriend. He decides, This is wrong and somebody needs to speak out. This is, I believe, the first act of real heroism that we have seen.

...

Glenn: NSA Whistleblower?s ?act of heroism? ? Glenn Beck





Icelandic Legislator: I'm Ready To Help NSA Whistleblower​


----------



## idb

Honestly, what did people really think was going to be the result of passing the Patriot Act?!!


----------



## American_Jihad

idb said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Personally, I love Glenn Beck*.
> He does a better piss-take of Glenn Beck than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if I hooked you up to a lie-detector you'd light up like a xmas tree...
> Do you have a lot of progressive/liberals in New Zealand,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a betting person, but he is hilarious.
> The funniest - or scariest -  thing is that anyone could actually take him seriously.
> 
> We aren't so combative with our politics here.
> Most people wouldn't be able to tell you what label they are.
Click to expand...


I guess every country has a few problems, but to hear it from al jazeera...
Racism: Tolerated and trivialised in New Zealand - Opinion - Al Jazeera English


----------



## idb

American_Jihad said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if I hooked you up to a lie-detector you'd light up like a xmas tree...
> Do you have a lot of progressive/liberals in New Zealand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a betting person, but he is hilarious.
> The funniest - or scariest -  thing is that anyone could actually take him seriously.
> 
> We aren't so combative with our politics here.
> Most people wouldn't be able to tell you what label they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess every country has a few problems, but to hear it from al jazeera...
> Racism: Tolerated and trivialised in New Zealand - Opinion - Al Jazeera English
Click to expand...


Yep, every multicultural country has its racial problems.
I consider Al Jazeera among the premier world news agencies.


----------



## American_Jihad

idb said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a betting person, but he is hilarious.
> The funniest - or scariest -  thing is that anyone could actually take him seriously.
> 
> We aren't so combative with our politics here.
> Most people wouldn't be able to tell you what label they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess every country has a few problems, but to hear it from al jazeera...
> Racism: Tolerated and trivialised in New Zealand - Opinion - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, every multicultural country has its racial problems.
> I consider Al Jazeera among the premier world news agencies.
Click to expand...


Most here don't... Full Article


----------



## idb

American_Jihad said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess every country has a few problems, but to hear it from al jazeera...
> Racism: Tolerated and trivialised in New Zealand - Opinion - Al Jazeera English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, every multicultural country has its racial problems.
> I consider Al Jazeera among the premier world news agencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most here don't... Full Article
Click to expand...


Most?
Oh well.


----------



## American_Jihad

*DHS Insider: Its about to get ugly *

Monday, Jun 10, 2013 

Over the weekend, Glenn read a shocking story out of Canada where a DHS insider warned that things were about to get very ugly very anyone exposing this administration either as a whistleblower or as a dissenting voice in the media.

Doug Hagmann with the Canadian Free Press explained his encounter with a DHS insider:

If anyone thinks that whats going on right now with all of this surveillance of American citizens is to fight some sort of foreign enemy, theyre delusional. If people think that this scandal cant get any worse, it will, hour by hour, day by day. This has the ability to bring down our national leadership, the administration and other senior elected officials working in collusion with this administration, both Republican and Democrats. People within the NSA, the Department of Justice, and others, they know who they are, need to come forth with the documentation of policy and practice in their possession, disclose what they know, fight whats going on, and just do their job. I have never seen anything like this, ever. The present administration is going after leakers, media sources, anyone and everyone who is even suspected of betrayal. Thats what they call it, betrayal. Can you believe the size of their cahones? This administration considers anyone telling the truth about Benghazi, the IRS, hell, you name the issue, betrayal, he said.

We know all this already, I stated. He looked at me, giving me a look like Ive never seen, and actually pushed his finger into my chest. You dont know jack, he said, this is bigger than you can imagine, bigger than anyone can imagine. This administration is collecting names of sources, whistle blowers and their families, names of media sources and everybody they talk to and have talked to, and they already have a huge list. If youre not working for MSNBC or CNN, youre probably on that list. If you are a website owner with a brisk readership and a conservative bent, youre on that list. Its a political dissident list, not an enemy threat list, he stated.

After reading this story, Glenn forwarded it on to TheBlaze news team to verify it and see how it matched up with the information they were getting from their sources. What he received in response from the team at TheBlaze was one of the most chilling things he has ever read.

...

DHS Insider: It?s about to get ugly ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*NYT illegal immigration propaganda *​
Wednesday, Jun 12, 2013 at 4:01 PM EDT

The New York Times showed their hand on the illegal immigration debate by running a propaganda picture on the front page, above the fold. It was rather implausible picture featuring a young woman on one side of a fence crying as she reaches out to her mom on the other side of the fence. Glenn gave the photo the mockery it deserved on radio today.

If this isnt the biggest propaganda photo I have ever seen, Glenn said.

Glenn joked that it was pretty unbelievable to see this photo captured at this moment in time, right when there was a New York Times reporter available and the White House was embroiled in a scandal.

This president is still in there working for the American people, or the non-documented American people, Glenn said.

...

Check out the photo below:







...

NYT illegal immigration propaganda ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Guess who was #34 on Forbess Celebrity 100 list?*

Jun 26, 2013 

Glenn Beck: Love Him Or Hate Him, He's Only Getting More Powerful - Forbes


Forbes revealed their Celebrity Top 100 list today, and Glenn ranked in at #34. Check out the in-depth interview where Glenn explains what its like to build a news and information network outside the confines of the mainstream media in the video above. 


Guess who was #34 on Forbes?s Celebrity 100 list? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

And..................because he made a listing on some idiot list that really doesn't have much impact on the lives of 90 percent of America, this means what?

I still think Glenn Beck is an idiot, and I wish him well, but I'd really like it if he was pelted by rotten tomatoes on a weekly basis.

Really.................I think it would be funny to see him pelted once a week until he decides to either (a) become balanced and look at both sides of the issue rather than be such a rabid right winger or (b) decided he's made enough money and retire from the public view.

Either or..................I'm okay with both.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> And..................because he made a listing on some idiot list that really doesn't have much impact on the lives of 90 percent of America, this means what?
> 
> *I still think Glenn Beck is an idiot, and I wish him well, but I'd really like it if he was pelted by rotten tomatoes on a weekly basis.*
> 
> Really.................I think it would be funny to see him pelted once a week until he decides to either (a) become balanced and look at both sides of the issue rather than be such a rabid right winger or (b) decided he's made enough money and retire from the public view.
> 
> Either or..................I'm okay with both.



I'll....say.....it....slow.........that's.....a...........progressive/oxymoron,......moron...


----------



## Avatar4321

ABikerSailor said:


> And..................because he made a listing on some idiot list that really doesn't have much impact on the lives of 90 percent of America, this means what?
> 
> I still think Glenn Beck is an idiot, and I wish him well, but I'd really like it if he was pelted by rotten tomatoes on a weekly basis.
> 
> Really.................I think it would be funny to see him pelted once a week until he decides to either (a) become balanced and look at both sides of the issue rather than be such a rabid right winger or (b) decided he's made enough money and retire from the public view.
> 
> Either or..................I'm okay with both.



A balanced view leads pople to the right, my friend.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Avatar4321 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And..................because he made a listing on some idiot list that really doesn't have much impact on the lives of 90 percent of America, this means what?
> 
> I still think Glenn Beck is an idiot, and I wish him well, but I'd really like it if he was pelted by rotten tomatoes on a weekly basis.
> 
> Really.................I think it would be funny to see him pelted once a week until he decides to either (a) become balanced and look at both sides of the issue rather than be such a rabid right winger or (b) decided he's made enough money and retire from the public view.
> 
> Either or..................I'm okay with both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A balanced view leads pople to the right, my friend.
Click to expand...


Are you really that stupid?

A balanced view leads people to the center.  WTF do you think "balance" means?

If you keep going towards the right, eventually, you're gonna tip over.  

But................that's why the tea baggers are leading the GOP over the cliff and will eventually make them go the way of the Whigs.


----------



## Avatar4321

ABikerSailor said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And..................because he made a listing on some idiot list that really doesn't have much impact on the lives of 90 percent of America, this means what?
> 
> I still think Glenn Beck is an idiot, and I wish him well, but I'd really like it if he was pelted by rotten tomatoes on a weekly basis.
> 
> Really.................I think it would be funny to see him pelted once a week until he decides to either (a) become balanced and look at both sides of the issue rather than be such a rabid right winger or (b) decided he's made enough money and retire from the public view.
> 
> Either or..................I'm okay with both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A balanced view leads pople to the right, my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?
> 
> A balanced view leads people to the center.  WTF do you think "balance" means?
> 
> If you keep going towards the right, eventually, you're gonna tip over.
> 
> But................that's why the tea baggers are leading the GOP over the cliff and will eventually make them go the way of the Whigs.
Click to expand...


I think a balanced view is one that's in harmony with reality.

This right/left political spectrum is an artificial construct. It's center isn't indicative of reality or the truth.

I think that's why you don't like Glenn. He realizes that the left/right stuff is an artificial box. He calls out both sides when they are wrong which they can be quite often.

The truth and reality lies with the principles espoused by those on the right. Unfortunately those on the right don't always live them.

And quite frankly, we need to tip over this stupid artificial left/right construct. While the heck are we basing our political viewpoints basd on a spectrum created during the French Revolution to divide people for political power? Why do we accept this left/right dichotemy?

Seek the truth. Focus on reality. That's what matters. That's where Balance is.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Avatar4321 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A balanced view leads pople to the right, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?
> 
> A balanced view leads people to the center.  WTF do you think "balance" means?
> 
> If you keep going towards the right, eventually, you're gonna tip over.
> 
> But................that's why the tea baggers are leading the GOP over the cliff and will eventually make them go the way of the Whigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a balanced view is one that's in harmony with reality.
> 
> This right/left political spectrum is an artificial construct. It's center isn't indicative of reality or the truth.
> 
> I think that's why you don't like Glenn. He realizes that the left/right stuff is an artificial box. He calls out both sides when they are wrong which they can be quite often.
> 
> The truth and reality lies with the principles espoused by those on the right. Unfortunately those on the right don't always live them.
> 
> And quite frankly, we need to tip over this stupid artificial left/right construct. While the heck are we basing our political viewpoints basd on a spectrum created during the French Revolution to divide people for political power? Why do we accept this left/right dichotemy?
> 
> Seek the truth. Focus on reality. That's what matters. That's where Balance is.
Click to expand...


You're right.................a balanced view is that which is in harmony with reality.  But if that's the case, why did Congress vote against universal background checks, when almost 85 percent of the country was for it?  I thought we were a government of the people, by the people.

And sorry..................but I've watched Beck since the days that he was on CNN.  He's anything other than balanced, because he's a fringe right winger (which means he's all the way on the edge of the right).  BTW.........................can you provide a link that show's he'd gone after those on the right?  I bet you can't.


And.....................if truth and reality was where it is espoused by those on the right, then where is the balance?  Shouldn't it come from the center?


----------



## JakeStarkey

On the radio, Beck is funny, controversial, and interesting.

On the tv, he was loony and dangerous.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: We are turning into monsters*​
Thursday, Jun 27, 2013 

After much delay and hype, Paula Deen finally appeared on NBCs TODAY show yesterday for a very emotional interview with Matt Lauer. Glenn has defended Deen since the Food Network failed to renew her contract because while he does not pretend to know how she feels in her heart, he does not like the attitude or the actions he has seen from the public.

Paula Deen yesterday was on the TODAY show and, you know, I have to tell ya who are we turning into? I mean, we are really turning into monsters, at least I think, Glenn said. We are turning into a group of people that the world should fear. We are turning into a group of people that hunt other people. If you happen to disagree, you happen to step out of line, youve made a mistake at any point in your life youre done.

Interestingly, one of the other partnerships Deen has lost is with Harrahs Casino, which Pat found particularly remarkable.

She has been destroyed, Pat said. I mean, its pretty bad when Harrahs casino, a place that specializes in ruining peoples lives, thousands and thousands of lives per day because she said one word closes down four of her restaurants.

...

Glenn: We are turning into monsters ? Glenn Beck


----------



## JakeStarkey

Business has the right to conduct business.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Trayvon Martin case falling apart *

Tuesday, Jul 9, 2013 at 3:01 PM EDT

We are nearly two weeks into the George Zimmerman trial, and it is beginning to look like legally, this case shouldnt have even made it this far. Regardless of what one thinks of Zimmerman, there is less and less evidence that warrants convicting him of second-degree murder. Earlier this week, we learned Trayvons dad testified that he did not think it was his sons voice on the critical 9-1-1 call.

So Zimmerman looks unbelievably innocent, Glenn said on radio this week. Trayvon Martins dad even answers no to the question of whether thats his son screaming for help. Even Trayvons dad is saying, Nope, thats not my son.

...

Yeah, you had the usual suspects: Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson doing the same thing they always do, trying to convict people before they knew any of the facts. Trying to convict because they perceived him as a white guy, Pat continued. And thats what they do. They go to where a white person is in hot water, either rightly or wrongly, and they try to convict them before the trial even occurs. Thats what they did with the Duke lacrosse team, thats what they did in the Tawana Brawley case. Thats what they did here.

...


Trayvon Martin case falling apart ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*WATCH: Dana Loesch slams Zimmerman protesters for their progressive utopian dream *

Wednesday, Jul 17, 2013 at 10:51 AM EDT

Conservative radio host Dana Loesch guest-hosted last nights Glenn Beck Program, and she opened the show with an impassioned monologue criticizing those who protest on behalf of Trayvon Martin while ignoring the overwhelming violence gripping the progressive utopian dream of Chicago on a daily basis.

So lets look at the facts, Dana said. Youth are the biggest target in Chicago  black youth. In 2012, Chicago had 100 more murders then in New York City, 215 more than Los Angeles, and according to the Chicago Reporter and other statistics, from 2008 to 2012, half of Chicagos nearly 2,500 homicide victims were killed before they reached their 25th birthdays.

That number alone is staggering, but it doesnt even begin to capture the extent of the problem. The Bureau for Justice Statistics reports anywhere from 8,000 to 9,000 black Americans are killed every year, and 93% of those murders are committed by other black Americans.

So where are the riots, the feigned outrage, and protestors decrying those statistics?

...

WATCH: Dana Loesch slams Zimmerman protesters for their ?progressive utopian dream? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Larry Elder Goes Off on Piers Morgan During Explosive Race Debate: Youre Making Black People Feel as if They Are Under SiegeIts an Outrage!*

Jul. 17, 2013 10:34pm Jason Howerton






CNN host Piers Morgan on Wednesday made good on his offer to have conservative personality Larry Elder on his show to debate the George Zimmerman trial, Rachel Jeantel and race relations in the United States. The exchange was just as confrontational and explosive as you might expect.

Elder told Morgan that his interview with Zimmerman trial witness Rachel Jeantel was terrible as he condescendingly tried to convince her that she was a victim.

This is a young lady who didnt apply herself, a 19 year old who is still in high school. Instead of saying, Young lady, take this as an opportunity to take stock of your life, you treated her like she was a victim. And thats how youre doing this whole thing about race and racism, Elder said.

...

Im just bothered by how you are handling all this, he said. You think you are doing something for black people but youre not. Youre making black people feel as if they are under siege and its not true, its an outrage!

Morgan later asked Elder if he felt that Jeantel was stupid, to which Elder reminded the CNN host that he used the word stupid.

However, Elder did tell Morgan he thought he was stupid for trying to convince black people that racism is still a huge issue in present day America.

...

Larry Elder Goes Off on Piers Morgan During Explosive Race Debate: ?You?re Making Black People Feel as if They Are Under Siege?It?s an Outrage!? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad

*Is This the Female Progressive Activist Linked to Latest Anthony Weiner Sex Chats?*​
Jul. 24, 2013 1:02am Jason Howerton

BuzzFeed has linked a progressive activist from Indiana to the latest sex chat scandal involving Anthony Weiner.

The woman, who is in her early 20s, calls herself Sydney Leathers online and sidneyelainexo has been identified as the woman whose online profile is linked to the latest  and explicit  Weiner sex chat.

Sydney Leathers reportedly wrote that Weiner can continue sending d*ck pics every single say for the rest of his life as long as he continues to legislate like he does.

Further, her Facebook profile picture closely matches one blurred on the website The Dirty, according to BuzzFeed.






...






In a Facebook post dated June 6, 2011, she wrote that Rep. Weiner can continue sending d*ck pics every single say for the rest of his life as long as he continues to legislate like he does.

Is This the Female Progressive Activist Linked to Latest Anthony Weiner Sex Chats? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: Character matters*​
Thursday, Jul 25, 2013 


Glenn was back on radio today and gave his first reaction to the latest Weiner scandal in a different way than most. Instead of focusing on the salacious details of the sext messages, Glenn talked about why character matters and how people completely disregard character, instead they focus on political agendas. 

Transcript of segment below

...

Glenn: Character matters ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yeah......................sure.........................Beck is someone who can speak with authority about "character".

Sorry, but Beck goes in the direction of where he thinks the money is, not where the character is.

If he went for character, he wouldn't spew the bigoted bullshit his show is chock full of.


----------



## TemplarKormac

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah......................sure.........................Beck is someone who can speak with authority about "character".
> 
> Sorry, but Beck goes in the direction of where he thinks the money is, not where the character is.
> 
> If he went for character, he wouldn't spew the bigoted bullshit his show is chock full of.



And Obama didn't spare any character in his pursuit of campaign cash. If he had any character, he wouldn't call the deaths of four brave men in Benghazi a  "phony scandal"

Character? Obama is fresh out of it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

TemplarKormac said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......................sure.........................Beck is someone who can speak with authority about "character".
> 
> Sorry, but Beck goes in the direction of where he thinks the money is, not where the character is.
> 
> If he went for character, he wouldn't spew the bigoted bullshit his show is chock full of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama didn't spare any character in his pursuit of campaign cash. If he had any character, he wouldn't call the deaths of four brave men in Benghazi a  "phony scandal"
> 
> Character? Obama is fresh out of it.
Click to expand...


Actually, Obama had nothing to do with Benghazi.  Beck however has had a lot to do with brainwashing easily led sheep such as yourself.  

You really gotta stop drinking the kool aid.


----------



## NightFox

American_Jihad said:


> Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?



Just a wild guess but it might have something to do with all the defamatory things he's says about them, it's not like Beck has made any secret of the fact that he's on a mission to demonize progressives so it's no great mystery why progressives aren't very fond of him.

On the flip side, it doesn't appear that Glenn Beck really gives a damn whether or not he makes progressives Christmas Card lists as long as his audience keeps fills his coffers.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Here are 5 job stats Obama wont tell you about*​
Friday, Jul 26, 2013 

...

To explain how badly the Obama administration has failed to fix the economy, Stu read some of the facts that Obama left out (via AEI) of his speech yesterday:

1. Over 69 percent of the jobs created in Q2 2013 and over 57 percent of all the jobs created in the first half of 2013 were created in the three lowest wage sub-sectors of the economy, Retail Trade, Administrative and Waste Services, and Leisure and Hospitality, that otherwise account for an aggregate of only 33 percent of all private sector jobs.

2. These jobs, in the aggregate, pay an average of only $15.80 per hour, compared with the other two-thirds of private sector jobs, which pay $27.16 per hour. Relative to unemployment benefits and other assistance, jobs at $15.80 per hour put less than $3.00/hour more in the pockets of a newly working consumer.

3. About half of the jobs created during the first half of 2013, and a large majority of the jobs created in Q2 2013, appear to have been part-time jobsthat offer employees as little as one hour of work per week, and up to 35 hours of work.

4. After falling from a recession high of 9.2 million to a post-recession low of 7.6 million at the end of Q1 2013, the number of people saying they are working part time because they cant find full time work (part time for economic reasons) crept back up to 8.2 million, double pre-recession levels.

5. Nearly 100 percent of the decline in the U-3 unemployment rate has been the result of there being fewer workers in the labor force as a percentage of the employable population. If the Labor Force Participation Rate had not fallen from October 2009, when unemployment hit its Great Recession peak of 10 percent, unemployment would today still be around 10 percent. Moreover, if the LFPR were held constant from its highest pre-recession level of 66.40 percent in January 2007 (when unemployment was 4.6 percent), the U-3 unemployment rate would be nearly 12 percent today. 

You get to the point where you just have lost all confidence in the media to do anything sensible, Stu said. And you wonder, like, is it because you have a bunch of hardcore socialists in the media? Umm, well, yes. But secondly, secondarily, because they lean left, they dont even attempt to understand the arguments of people that are conservative and they stretch so far to justify the failures of the administration. They look at this presidents record, and anytime they can carve out anything that wasnt his fault.

Here are 5 job stats Obama won?t tell you about ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Rush unloads on GOP in rare TV interview *​
Wednesday, Jul 31, 2013 at 3:38 PM EDT

These days, Rush Limbaugh rarely appears on TV for interviews, but he made an exception this week when he appeared on Fox News. During an interview with Greta Van Susteren, Rush lashed out at the GOP saying a battle for the Republican Party is underway between mainstream Republicans and true conservatives who rely on principle over politics. Meanwhile, he lambasted President Obama for relishing the opportunity to put into play what the leftists have only dreamed about in faculty lounges for 50 to 75 years.

Lead story up on TheBlaze is Limbaugh just ripping in to the president in a rare TV interview. He says he is relishing in the opportunity to put into play what those in faculty lounges only dreamt about for years. And thats true, absolutely true, Glenn said on radio this morning. He also says that the media and those in Washington are doing everything they can to discredit those who identify with the Tea Party, and he specifically points out Ted Cruz as being a guy who has it going on, knows whats happening, and he says what people have to  listen to this, this is from Rush Limbaugh  work within the Republican party to take it over.

Glenn admitted to not listening to much talk radio as of late, but he found himself overjoyed at the idea of Rush admitting to problems within the establishment GOP. Never thought I would be able to say to you Rush Limbaugh said do everything you can to work within the Republican party to take it over, Glenn said. Honestly, Rush was a little like Bill OReilly at times, where he had his blinders on, about five years ago, kind of going down that road. I thought hes kind of just going down and hes a Republican, but thats not who he is. Not at all. And he has come out strongly.

Stu, who is more familiar with what Rush has been covering on his radio program, pointed out that both Rush and Glenn have been arguing for the importance of maintaining values for quite some time.

...

Rush unloads on GOP in rare TV interview ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Matt Damons new socialist thriller*​
Friday, Aug 9, 2013 

The synopsis online explains that Elysium is set in 2159 and two classes of people exist: the very wealthy and the rest. Can Matt Damon not only save his life, but bring equality to these polarized worlds? Anyone able to stomach the socialist propaganda will find out!

The Hollywood Reporter called it a politically charged speculative fiction. Variety said its one of the, quote, more openly socialist political agendas of any Hollywood movie in memory. Beating the drum loudly not just for universal health care, but for open borders, unconditional amnesty and the abolition of class distinctions as well. And the director, Neill Blomkamp, and Matt Damon say, what do you mean? No, that didnt  we never even thought of that. Really? Pat said.

When Hollywood is saying this is the most socialist of any movie weve ever seen Glenn said with a laugh.

I dont want to see the propaganda. It looks fun. I enjoy sci-fi. I actually like Matt Damon movies usually and this looked really fun, but then  you could tell in the trailer its probably got some political agenda to it, he added.

...

http://www.glennbeck.com/2013/08/09/matt-damons-new-socialist-thriller/


----------



## American_Jihad

*Not Again: A new birther movement is going afterTed Cruz?*

8/19/13

If your were as glad most people are to see less birther stories in the news recently, youre not going to like this story. Yes, apparently theres a brand new set of birthers roaming the interwebs and theyre not victims of the Clinton-started Obama birther movement.

This group is targeting Texas Senator Ted Cruz.

In response to the claims, Cruz quickly released his birth certificate to the Dallas Morning News.

Cruz, who was born in Calgary, Alberta to his American citizen mother, giving him American citizenship, is also apparently a Canadian citizen due to the countrys automatic citizenship law.

...

Not Again: A new ?birther? movement is going after?Ted Cruz? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

Actually, Ted Cruz has said that yeah, he was born in Canada, and because of the circumstances of his birth, he actually has dual citizenship.

Interestingly enough, he's renounced his Canadian citizenship, and has decided to go with his American citizenship.

Cruz renounces any claim to Canadian citizenship - First Read

Read about it on the link....................................

(see conservatives?  you CAN provide links to prove your point on this board).


----------



## American_Jihad

*You wont believe the DODs unbelievable definition of an extremist *

8/26/13

According to new Department of Defense education materials obtained by Judicial Watch, the word extremist now applies to anyone who speaks of individual liberties, states rights, and how to make the world a better place.

Forget terrorists based on the DODs definition, extremists now sound a lot like conservatives.

I know thats the words of an extremist because what would weve done here, so far, is we have talked about individual liberties, we have talked about state rights, and today were going to talk about making the word a better place, Glenn quipped on radio this morning.  So you know, those three things are now classified by the Pentagon as signs that you are an extremist.

This information is part of a larger lesson plan commissioned by the Defense Equal Opportunity Management Institute, a Defense Department-funded diversity-training center.

Judicial Watch, which obtained 133 pages of lesson plans and PowerPoint slides in response to a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) filed on April 8, 2013, complied a list of highlights:

...

You won?t believe the DOD?s unbelievable definition of an ?extremist? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## bucs90

Quick answer- he's a douche bag


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> *You wont believe the DODs unbelievable definition of an extremist *
> 
> 8/26/13
> 
> According to new Department of Defense education materials obtained by Judicial Watch, the word extremist now applies to anyone who speaks of individual liberties, states rights, and how to make the world a better place.
> 
> Forget terrorists based on the DODs definition, extremists now sound a lot like conservatives.
> 
> I know thats the words of an extremist because what would weve done here, so far, is we have talked about individual liberties, we have talked about state rights, and today were going to talk about making the word a better place, Glenn quipped on radio this morning.  So you know, those three things are now classified by the Pentagon as signs that you are an extremist.
> 
> This information is part of a larger lesson plan commissioned by the Defense Equal Opportunity Management Institute, a Defense Department-funded diversity-training center.
> 
> Judicial Watch, which obtained 133 pages of lesson plans and PowerPoint slides in response to a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) filed on April 8, 2013, complied a list of highlights:
> 
> ...
> 
> You won?t believe the DOD?s unbelievable definition of an ?extremist? ? Glenn Beck



Really?  For as many times as Glenn Beck has been proven to be an extremist (as well as a liar), you're going to tell us how extreme others are by listening to an extremist try to prove their points via cherry picking and hyperbole?

Keep trying American Jackass.................you prove how clueless you are every day.


----------



## American_Jihad

*DHS employee with hate-filled website now on paid administrative leave *

8/27/13

Last week, Glenn shared the story of the Ayo Kimathi (aka the Irritated Genie), the Department of Homeland Security employee who, in his spare time, runs a website preparing black people for the unavoidable, inevitable clash with the white race.

The website, War on the Horizon, has since been taken down, as Kimathi, an acquisitions officer for Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), enjoys a paid administrative leave. On Saturday, Fox News reported Kimathi was told on Friday that he is being put on paid administrative leave, following a series of news reports highlighting his controversial website.

...

DHS employee with hate-filled website now on paid administrative leave ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Was Obama able to draw a bigger crowd to the Washington Mall than Glenn Beck?*

Wednesday, Aug 28, 2013 at 7:09 PM EDT

Today is 8/28, the 50th anniversary of Martin Luther Kings I Have a Dream speech on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial. Several civil rights leaders and political activists were invited to speak at the event, which was highlighted by President Obama. While the event itself will surely be analyzed by TheBlaze team tomorrow  there is one simple question that people should be able to answer with their own eyes: Who drew the bigger crowd? Glenn Beck or Barack Obama?

Everyone who was in the crowd at Glenns Restoring Honor rally three years ago today remembers the throngs of people. Glenn and his team were shocked and overwhelmed by the number of people from across the country and gathered on the Washington Mall (and kept it impeccably clean).

...

Was Obama able to draw a bigger crowd to the Washington Mall than Glenn Beck? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> *Was Obama able to draw a bigger crowd to the Washington Mall than Glenn Beck?*
> 
> Wednesday, Aug 28, 2013 at 7:09 PM EDT
> 
> Today is 8/28, the 50th anniversary of Martin Luther Kings I Have a Dream speech on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial. Several civil rights leaders and political activists were invited to speak at the event, which was highlighted by President Obama. While the event itself will surely be analyzed by TheBlaze team tomorrow  there is one simple question that people should be able to answer with their own eyes: Who drew the bigger crowd? Glenn Beck or Barack Obama?
> 
> Everyone who was in the crowd at Glenns Restoring Honor rally three years ago today remembers the throngs of people. Glenn and his team were shocked and overwhelmed by the number of people from across the country and gathered on the Washington Mall (and kept it impeccably clean).
> 
> ...
> 
> Was Obama able to draw a bigger crowd to the Washington Mall than Glenn Beck? ? Glenn Beck



Well.....................if you believe the video editing (which showed DC in both summer and fall), and you believe FAUX Nooze's reporting, then yeah..................if you're a conservative sheeple, you may believe that Beck was a bigger draw.

However.........................................

If you believe in reality, the other one was a much larger draw.


----------



## Vox

Because he uncovers the hidden truths about progressive leftism


----------



## Tuatara

I'll go on record and state anyone who listens to Glen Beck and accepts anything he says is huge idiot.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Was Obama able to draw a bigger crowd to the Washington Mall than Glenn Beck?*
> 
> Wednesday, Aug 28, 2013 at 7:09 PM EDT
> 
> Today is 8/28, the 50th anniversary of Martin Luther Kings I Have a Dream speech on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial. Several civil rights leaders and political activists were invited to speak at the event, which was highlighted by President Obama. While the event itself will surely be analyzed by TheBlaze team tomorrow  there is one simple question that people should be able to answer with their own eyes: Who drew the bigger crowd? Glenn Beck or Barack Obama?
> 
> Everyone who was in the crowd at Glenns Restoring Honor rally three years ago today remembers the throngs of people. Glenn and his team were shocked and overwhelmed by the number of people from across the country and gathered on the Washington Mall (and kept it impeccably clean).
> 
> ...
> 
> Was Obama able to draw a bigger crowd to the Washington Mall than Glenn Beck? ? Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....................if you believe the video editing (which showed DC in both summer and fall), and you believe FAUX Nooze's reporting, then yeah..................if you're a conservative sheeple, you may believe that Beck was a bigger draw.
> 
> However.........................................
> 
> If you believe in reality, the other one was a much larger draw.
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

Tuatara said:


> I'll go on record and state anyone who listens to Glen Beck and accepts anything he says is huge idiot.



Oh look another progressive/liberal and that name, Tuatara sounds zooish...


----------



## Tuatara

American_Jihad said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go on record and state anyone who listens to Glen Beck and accepts anything he says is huge idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look another progressive/liberal and that name, Tuatara sounds zooish...
Click to expand...

Ahh, I concede, you must be right. You were able to make fun of my username. I can't compete with that kind of argument. You also put a label on me. Your debating skills are too much for me.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obama Confident Hell Get Syria Resolution: This Is Not Iraq and This Is Not Afghanistan*

Sep. 3, 2013 






[It looks like obongo sold Boehner some bad drugs...]
...

This is not Iraq and this is not Afghanistan.

The president again asserted that U.S. intelligence has high certainty Syrian dictator Bashar Assads regime

used chemical weapons in the killing of 1,400 people. He said the mission would be to weaken Assad and send a message to other regimes.

Obama said. It gives us the ability to degrade Assads capabilities when it comes to chemical weapons.

A reported asked Obama if he was confident he would get a vote in favor of the strike in Congress, to which the president responded, I am.

...

Obama Confident He?ll Get Syria Resolution: ?This Is Not Iraq and This Is Not Afghanistan? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Zona

J.E.D said:


> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.



He called himself the best name I can think of for him....A circus clown.


----------



## American_Jihad

Zona said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He called himself the best name I can think of for him....A circus clown.
Click to expand...


Typical progressive/liberal, wrong yet again...

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...=glenn+beck+called+himself+what+kind+of+clown


----------



## American_Jihad

*WATCH: Chris Wallace grills Obama chief of staff on Benghazi 
*

9/9/13
by Glenn Beck

...

WALLACE: Finally, Wednesday marks one year since the terror attack on the U.S. consulate in Benghazi the day after in the rose garden the president promised to bring the killers to justice. But while our government has charged Ahmed Abu Khattala as one of the people involved in this, theres been no arrest, while at the same time Khattala has given interviews to CNN, to AP, and to the New York Times. Why is it that reporters seem to be able to find this guy, who the government is charging for involvement in Benghazi, but our law enforcement cant find him?

McDONOUGH: Look, weve been very clear that we will hold those people who carried out this dastardly heinous attack against our people. It has been a year and you know what the United States does, Chris? We track every lead until we find and can accomplish what we do. This president has demonstrated that and we will do that.

Stop. What is that, Glenn asked exasperatedly. You know what were going to do? We track every possible lead until we do what were going to do

Until the American people forget about it, Pat interjected.

WALLACE: Again, finally, not to belabor it but why can AP find him, why could the New York Times find him and not our government?

McDONOUGH: The United States government does what it says, and we will do what we say in this instance.

...

WATCH: Chris Wallace grills Obama chief of staff on Benghazi ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: Christiane Amanpour is the biggest fraud I have ever seen *

9/13/13

During an intense debate on last nights AC360, Christiane Amanpour exploded on her fellow panelists over the humanitarian crisis in Syria.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYsB8cL8_UU]Christiane Amanpour Explodes at CNN Syria Panel: Stop Spewing 'False Moral Equivalence!' - YouTube[/ame]

Taking aim at anti-interventionists, the normally very calm Amanpour became visibly agitated and shouted down her fellow talking heads, unleashing on blogger Andrew Sullivan and making an impassioned case for U.S. involvement following the use of chemical weapons in Syria.

The initial tension became evident when Sullivan discussed separating emotion from public policy. Breaking her silence, Amanpour made it known that she fiercely disagreed with what her fellow panelists were saying about the complicated international crisis.

...

So the hapless, discredited and really unwatchable Christiane Amanpour was on CNN last night. She is back with her tail between her legs She had delusions of grandeur that somebody would actually care what she had to say and she could go on, you know, network television and people would watch and I mean, shes absolutely unwatchable, with anyone with any kind of common sense whatsoever because they know that she is a slanted hack. Glenn said. So she suddenly cares about all use of chemical weapons. She suddenly cares about how we must get involved in Syria. There is a reason why I am so unbelievably passionate about this, and she has a reason to be passionate as well.

Glenn took to Twitter early this morning to express his outrage:

Glenn: Christiane Amanpour is the biggest fraud I have ever seen ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno.....................I hold Christine Amanpour at about the same level as Glenn Beck for news reporting.

Meaning...................I don't trust anything either one of them says.  FAUX Nooze lies, and so does CNN.

I don't trust either of them, and Larry King is a hack who is now trying to sell vitamins.  So sad to see them fall so low.


----------



## billyerock1991

its real easy... Glenn Beck Is a liar ... he lies about everything he says .... you Rigties are too stupid to see it


----------



## Redfish

billyerock1991 said:


> its real easy... Glenn Beck Is a liar ... he lies about everything he says .... you Rigties are too stupid to see it



Ok, dingleberry, give us  a list of his lies.    put up or shut up.


----------



## Wildman

billyerock1991 said:


> its real easy... Glenn Beck Is a liar ... he lies about everything he says .... you Rigties are too stupid to see it



AND......, you progressive lefties know where the truth.........., LIES ?? 

the entire MSM are nothing but a gaggle of liars, i stopped watching the MSM shortly after September 11, 2001AD, all i heard after two weeks were lies and cover ups for Bubba Clintoons fuck-ups, he allowed those terrorists into the U.S.A. for pilot training !!* FACT !!*


----------



## boilermaker55

LOL this is so funny coming from YOU! of all people




Grampa Murked U said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate him. I just think he's a charlatan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know right? Joe can't think. He ain't foolin anyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.....................I hold Christine Amanpour at about the same level as Glenn Beck for news reporting.
> 
> Meaning...................I don't trust anything either one of them says.  FAUX Nooze lies, and so does CNN.
> 
> I don't trust either of them, and Larry King is a hack who is now trying to sell vitamins.  So sad to see them fall so low.



BikieBoiy, I know just look at msnbc/msdnc...


----------



## Vox

> Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?



because he unveils their agenda in plain words


----------



## Vox

Tuatara said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go on record and state anyone who listens to Glen Beck and accepts anything he says is huge idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look another progressive/liberal and that name, Tuatara sounds zooish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I concede, you must be right. You were able to make fun of my username. I can't compete with that kind of argument. You also put a label on me. Your debating skills are too much for me.
Click to expand...


he just showed you the value of your "debating skills" and owned you


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.....................I hold Christine Amanpour at about the same level as Glenn Beck for news reporting.
> 
> Meaning...................I don't trust anything either one of them says.  FAUX Nooze lies, and so does CNN.
> 
> I don't trust either of them, and Larry King is a hack who is now trying to sell vitamins.  So sad to see them fall so low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BikieBoiy, I know just look at msnbc/msdnc...
Click to expand...


An adequate photo shop.  Maybe I could get some images of Beck or O'Reilly toasting (and yeah................I mean it both ways, either saying they were good or roasting them good) doing the same thing and wearing Nazi uniforms as well.

Sorry, but FAUX Nooze depends on at least 40 percent of their  viewing audience knowing the truth, but depends on 60 percent of them believing their lies.

CNN is going along the lines of FAUX Nooze, and they're going to be held to the same standard.

Why else would Jon Stewart make fun of the shooting in the Washington DC shipyard if CNN had kept it close to facts?  Nope, problem is, CNN fucked it up and now has to stand in defense of their obviously stupid statements.

FAUX Nooze fucked up twice.

CNN has fucked up three times.

Sorry, but the "lamestream media" of MSNBC is the best one going.


----------



## Dante

Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck?



American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> &#8220;My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope you&#8217;ll join with me as we try to change it.&#8221; BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it &#8211; Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazi&#8217;s just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But it&#8217;s just Europe! No need to worry. You&#8217;d have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America&#8230;.
> 
> &#8220;This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist,&#8221; Glenn said. &#8220;Remember Hitler got in on 30%.&#8221;
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected it&#8217;s first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isn&#8217;t just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, that&#8217;s the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They don&#8217;t want that option to be heard. They don&#8217;t want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. You&#8217;re about to see it over in England. You&#8217;re seeing it everywhere. You&#8217;re seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, that&#8217;s not working.&#8221;
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *&#8220;I can&#8217;t believe that we&#8217;re actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy,&#8221; Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe &#8211; Glenn Beck



"Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck? "  having watched Beck i would say its obvious. Hate begets hate

As for me I give him pity, which i consier below contempt


----------



## ABikerSailor

If Beck told the truth, his head would explode.

However..........................lots of right wing idiots think he's telling the truth because he spews what they believe.

Me?  I'd like to see Glenn Beck and Bill O'reilly  go the way of the dinosaurs and just fade away.

Same as I feel about the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil known as Palin.

I wish she would fade away as well.


----------



## idb

That Beck's hilarious.
Hey, did you see the time he started crying?
Priceless!
I wonder if he writes all his own stuff.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

ABikerSailor said:


> If Beck told the truth, his head would explode.
> 
> However..........................lots of right wing idiots think he's telling the truth because he spews what they believe.
> 
> Me?  I'd like to see Glenn Beck and Bill O'reilly  go the way of the dinosaurs and just fade away.
> 
> Same as I feel about the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil known as Palin.
> 
> I wish she would fade away as well.



Unfortunately well be stuck with both for quite some time. 

Reactionaries and like extremists grow more shrill and desperate as the positive change they fear continues  as American society becomes more sophisticated, more diverse, and more inclusive.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.....................I hold Christine Amanpour at about the same level as Glenn Beck for news reporting.
> 
> Meaning...................I don't trust anything either one of them says.  FAUX Nooze lies, and so does CNN.
> 
> I don't trust either of them, and Larry King is a hack who is now trying to sell vitamins.  So sad to see them fall so low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BikieBoiy, I know just look at msnbc/msdnc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An adequate photo shop.  Maybe I could get some images of Beck or O'Reilly toasting (and yeah................I mean it both ways, either saying they were good or roasting them good) doing the same thing and wearing Nazi uniforms as well.
> 
> *Sorry, but FAUX Nooze depends on at least 40 percent of their  viewing audience knowing the truth, but depends on 60 percent of them believing their lies.*
> 
> CNN is going along the lines of FAUX Nooze, and they're going to be held to the same standard.
> 
> Why else would Jon Stewart make fun of the shooting in the Washington DC shipyard if CNN had kept it close to facts?  Nope, problem is, CNN fucked it up and now has to stand in defense of their obviously stupid statements.
> 
> FAUX Nooze fucked up twice.
> 
> CNN has fucked up three times.
> 
> *Sorry*, but the *"lamestream media"of MSNBC* is the best one going.
Click to expand...


Bikieboiy, I know you're sorry and I also know that msnbc/dnc is lame and you saying their the best makes you lame...

Oh yeh, that percentage krap I'm going to need a link because 90% of the time U B FULL of SHIT...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: Why dont we fire all nonessential personnel?*​
9/30/13

...

Exactly right. Well, Im thinking that since we have a debt of $17 trillion, why not fire everybody that is nonessential, Glenn reiterated. Here in New York everybodys talking about it. Now, in Texas nobodys saying a word about this. Texas is one of the states that is so self&#8209;reliant, its barely going to affect Texas. But states like New York, theyre going to panic tomorrow. So theyre saying, Dont worry, here in New York only nonessential government offices are going to be closed and not working. Well, I think thats a good. I think this is how to cut the budget.

...

Glenn: Why don?t we fire all ?nonessential? personnel? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Unarmed black woman shot and killed in D.C. and the media blames Republicans?*

10/4/13

...

We have to go to the breaking news thats not so breaking of the unarmed mother who was shot and killed by the brave men and women of the Capitol Police that are not being paid because of the racist hate mongering Republicans like Ted Cruz, Glenn (aka Bob) said. Now sure, wed like to tell you that this was some rightwing extremist but, no, instead it was a woman who was suffering from a medical condition. Wed like to be able to tell you that it was a medical condition that she couldnt get healthcare for, but she had all that going for her. Shes been in the hospital. So we cant even tell you that.

But she was an unarmed woman, and we shouldnt probably continue to harp on that because it was an unarmed woman that police gunned down. She was a black woman, and the police just gunned her down in the streets Of course, we shouldnt probably harp on that because  well, I dont know why, but it doesnt fit into the story lines that we like to tell, he continued. If she were white, wed be pounding, just pounding another white rightwing extremist, somebody probably who hated the president. But this one loved the president. In fact, loved the president so much, she thought the president was stalking her. So we dont want to say that she was a Democrat and she loved the president. Why was she there than trying to kill somebody? Were not really sure. But the brave men and women that shot this unarmed African&#8209;American mother are not being paid today. Bill. Bill, are you with me? Bill? They are not being paid today.

Not being paid at all, Pat (aka Bill) added. Thanks to the evil white Republicans.

While this conversation sounds like a ridiculous parody, the reporting is not all that different than the legitimate news report Pat dug up from yesterday.

REPORTER: The police and ones from the Secret Service were injured in the chase. Those brave men and women of the capitol police who stopped this threat are not being paid. They are not going to see their money until this government shutdown ends.

...

http://www.glennbeck.com/2013/10/04...led-in-d-c-and-the-media-blames-republicans/


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn: Obamas treatment of the govt shutdown is the sign of a dictator *
Monday, Oct 7, 2013 at 12:22 PM EDT

The media and the Democrats in Washington D.C. want you to believe the government shutdown is the result of the Republicans unwillingness to compromise, but as Glenn proved on radio this morning, it is the President and his cronies who are intentionally inflicting pain on the American people.

...

Glenn: Obama?s treatment of the gov?t shutdown is the ?sign of a dictator? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*
Glenn Beck, Mike Lee to clean up D.C. memorials*






By LUCY MCCALMONT | 10/11/13 


Conservative radio host Glenn Beck will join Sen. Mike Lee alongside the tea party to clean up D.C. on Saturday.

No signs  just bring your rakes, gloves, and trash bags! Were here to work, Beck said in an email sent to conservative activists on Thursday, according to The Hollywood Reporter.


The event, which is called Fix Up DC Day of Service, will take place in Washington on Saturday morning. According to a release from FreedomWorks, attendees will gather on the West Lawn of the U.S. Capitol to hear speakers before heading to the National Mall where they will clean up the monuments that the President shut down.

We will clean up the national monuments, whether theyre open or closed, the e-mail states.

...

Read more: Glenn Beck, Mike Lee to ?clean up? D.C. memorials - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com


----------



## zeke

American Jihad, Is it true that you suck Glenn Becks dick? I heard Glenn say that you do. Was he lying?
He never lies does he? He is always telling the gospel to the right wingers and only a right winger can decode what he is really saying.

But you seem to have a special affinity for Glenn. Is it that "special" relationship you have with right wing whack jobs that keeps you obsessed with Glenn?

You do know that he sells advertising for a living. Right? Just like the other fat ass slob Rush. Advertising salesmen. And you right wingers think they are prophets. LMAO.


----------



## Valox

I love Glenn Beck.  I wish Fox New wasn't so liberal and bring back Beck.

It is soooo disturbing how mainstream media turned into Marxism, including Fox News.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Valox said:


> I love Glenn Beck.  I wish Fox New wasn't so liberal and bring back Beck.
> 
> It is soooo disturbing how mainstream media turned into Marxism, including Fox News.



FAUX Nooze is liberal and Marxist?

You're really out there on the fringe of the teabaggers, ain't ya?


----------



## American_Jihad

zeke said:


> American Jihad, Is it true that you suck Glenn Becks dick? I heard Glenn say that you do. Was he lying?
> He never lies does he? He is always telling the gospel to the right wingers and only a right winger can decode what he is really saying.
> 
> But you seem to have a special affinity for Glenn. Is it that "special" relationship you have with right wing whack jobs that keeps you obsessed with Glenn?
> 
> You do know that he sells advertising for a living. Right? Just like the other fat ass slob Rush. Advertising salesmen. And you right wingers think they are prophets. LMAO.



I'M not a progressive/liberal like you so you would be the expert on cocksucking among other depraved antics. Everybody advertises stupid. I'M an independent...





Prophet Obongo from da CONgo


----------



## idb

Hahaaaaa!
Glenn Beck.


----------



## American_Jihad

There must have been pigs at the illegal immigration rally, they were the last one's there...

*We have to be the people who show the new way: Glenn joins Tea Party leaders in effort to clean up D.C. monuments*

10/12/13

In Washington DC this morning, Glenn joined Mike Lee, Matt Kibbe, and leaders and members of the Tea Party Patriots and Freedom Works for a gathering on Capitol Hill.

The National Day of Service kicked off with a few short speeches, with Glenn delivering the last address to those who came out to pick up trash on The Mall. In his speech, Glenn focused on the lack of trust between the American people and the progressives running Washington DC, and he made a point to criticize both the Republicans and Democrats for causing the problems facing the country.

...

?We have to be the people who show the new way?: Glenn joins Tea Party leaders in effort to clean up D.C. monuments ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*What did John Wayne say about liberalism in 1975 that has even greater significance today?*​
Friday, Oct 18, 2013 at 12:56 PM EDT

Glenn opened the radio program this morning with a flashback to 1975, playing some eerily germane audio from John Wayne about liberalism in America.

You know, I got up early this morning. I was up at about 4:30 this morning. I couldnt sleep. I decided to get up and, God help me, exercise. I thought Id try exercise for a day and if that didnt make me feel better, Im going to start drinking again. It didnt work. Im going to start drinking again, Glenn joked. I just hate all of the stupid people around the rest of the country nowhere near my life. You know what I mean? I just, I cant take the people in Washington anymore. I want to go back up to the farm and just hang out with my cows and people who make sense, and my cows make more sense than the people in Washington do.

While Glenn was exercising bright and early this morning, he found the story with excerpts from a 1975 interview between Tony Macklin and Wayne on TheBlaze. His words, which are nearly 40 years old, sound like they could have been uttered today, as Wayne digs into liberal political tactics and fiscal policies.

(Content Warning: Perhaps unsurprisingly, a bit of salty language ahead)

...
video
...

What did John Wayne say about liberalism in 1975 that has even greater significance today? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## Vandalshandle

As a liberal, I don't hate Beck. I just think that he could benefit from some professional help from a psychiatrist.


----------



## Valox

I love how right wingers look up to Hollywood, then blame Hollywood for being communist. 

You people are beyond fucking stupid.


----------



## American_Jihad

Vandalshandle said:


> As a liberal, I don't hate Beck. I just think that he could benefit from some professional help from a psychiatrist.



Veteran psychiatrist  ...


----------



## American_Jihad

Valox said:


> I love how right wingers look up to Hollywood, then blame Hollywood for being communist.
> 
> You people are beyond fucking stupid.



I'M not a rw, but their talking about 1975, most liberals/commies/cocksuckers were still in the closet...


----------



## Valox

I don't care.  Go build your Independence Island. 

 Just leave.


----------



## American_Jihad

Valox said:


> I don't care.  Go build your Independence Island.
> 
> Just leave.



FU, go to euroland they're trying to build a utopia there maybe you can help...





Poor Valux​


----------



## Sarah G

I hate him because he takes advantage of all you poor, retarded, Repubs.  It's sad that he leads you all around by the nose so easily.  Just like Rush does...


----------



## billyerock1991

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck



*Because he's a full fledged Lair*


----------



## American_Jihad

billyerock1991 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> &#8220;My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope you&#8217;ll join with me as we try to change it.&#8221; BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it &#8211; Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazi&#8217;s just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But it&#8217;s just Europe! No need to worry. You&#8217;d have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America&#8230;.
> 
> &#8220;This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist,&#8221; Glenn said. &#8220;Remember Hitler got in on 30%.&#8221;
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected it&#8217;s first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isn&#8217;t just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, that&#8217;s the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They don&#8217;t want that option to be heard. They don&#8217;t want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. You&#8217;re about to see it over in England. You&#8217;re seeing it everywhere. You&#8217;re seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, that&#8217;s not working.&#8221;
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *&#8220;I can&#8217;t believe that we&#8217;re actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy,&#8221; Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe &#8211; Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because he's a full fledged Lair*
Click to expand...


BillyGoat, did you get wee weed up...


----------



## idb

So...did Obama watch while they died at Benghazi?

Oops...sorry...is this the wrong thread?


----------



## hazlnut

Does one 'hate' the retard eating his own feces?

No, of course not.

But when he gets an audience.... one has to wonder about those people.


----------



## ABikerSailor

idb said:


> So...did Obama watch while they died at Benghazi?
> 
> Oops...sorry...is this the wrong thread?



Obama did not watch while they died.  Why?  Because there was only ONE drone flying over the area that had surveillance, and there were no video communications between Benghazi and the White House.

But................blame it on the GOP, they're the one's who cut the funding.................


----------



## Billy000

Glenn Beck is by far the dumbest political commentator in America.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Billy000 said:


> Glenn Beck is by far the dumbest political commentator in America.



Political commentator?  I thought he was just some dumbshit asshat that happened to have a television show (which he lost) and had to go to the internet and the radio.

Glenn Beck is one of the dumbest people I've ever had the sorry pleasure to hear.


----------



## idb

ABikerSailor said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...did Obama watch while they died at Benghazi?
> 
> Oops...sorry...is this the wrong thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not watch while they died.  Why?  Because there was only ONE drone flying over the area that had surveillance, and there were no video communications between Benghazi and the White House.
> 
> But................blame it on the GOP, they're the one's who cut the funding.................
Click to expand...


Oh, but the OP has screeds of unsupported opinions culled from the web-iverse suggesting that you're wrong...who am I supposed to believe?


----------



## ABikerSailor

idb said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...did Obama watch while they died at Benghazi?
> 
> Oops...sorry...is this the wrong thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not watch while they died.  Why?  Because there was only ONE drone flying over the area that had surveillance, and there were no video communications between Benghazi and the White House.
> 
> But................blame it on the GOP, they're the one's who cut the funding.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but the OP has screeds of unsupported opinions culled from the web-iverse suggesting that you're wrong...who am I supposed to believe?
Click to expand...


You're right...................they have screeds of unsupported OPINIONS culled from the web-iverse that say they're right.

Me?  I like to use the web (as well as the media and the BBC) to see if they're right or not.

Most times, they're wrong.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Lakhota said:


> Glenn Beck isn't the problem - it's the retards who believe his crazy shit.
> 
> Conservative Libertarian - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 03/18/10 - Video Clip | Comedy Central



*
The funny thing is he gained original notoriety and fame for being an asshole to his callers:
"Get off my phone you little pinhead...."*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOuQcpENH74]Glenn Beck Freak Out REMIX!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

*Anything goes: Why do liberals hate people like Glenn Beck? *

By Chris Stevens  Midland Daily News 
Posted: Friday, April 8, 2011 

Why the hate?

That's what I wanted answered from the so-called open-minded, preach-tolerance-but-don't-practice-it liberals.

They're at it again.

This time, it's the celebration of Glenn Beck, a conservative voice whom they hate, no longer doing his television show at Fox News.

I've yet to read a comment from a liberal who isn't high-fiving and whooping it up over this one. But that's not all. This gives them hope for more conservatives being hushed from the airwaves. They want blood. More blood.

They wanted Beck gone. Next, it's Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Fox News, Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann.

They want them buried on the ash-heap of conservative history.

And that's being tolerant?

If you're a liberal, you know exactly what I'm talking about. It's not that you want to debate with the likes of Beck and Limbaugh; you want them removed from the scene and put in a locked closet somewhere, never to be heard from again.

And this is being open-minded?

...

You can call yourself a liberal, that's fine. But if you advocate destroying people's careers, maligning their character and silencing their voices from the debate, don't ever describe yourself as being "open-minded" or "tolerant."

Please.

Anything goes: Why do liberals hate people like Glenn Beck?

Poor soros, he fail yet again...






*Glenn Beck: Living large in Texas, and richer than ever*
by Jamshid Ghazi Askar, Deseret News
Published: Tuesday, May 29 2012 8:15 a.m. MDT
...
Glenn Beck: Living large in Texas, and richer than ever | Deseret News

Thanks PLWL, you made beck what he is today, a very rich capitalist...


----------



## Truthseeker420

Colbert mocks Glenn Beck with ?doom bunker?*|*Raw Replay


----------



## g5000

American_Jihad said:


> &#8220;This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist,&#8221; Glenn said.



"Nazi communist".  BWA-HA-HA-HA!

What a maroon that Beck is.  His stupidity is exceeded only by his followers who kneel to gobble his piss.


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> *Anything goes: Why do liberals hate people like Glenn Beck? *
> 
> By Chris Stevens  Midland Daily News
> Posted: Friday, April 8, 2011
> 
> Why the hate?
> 
> That's what I wanted answered from the so-called open-minded, preach-tolerance-but-don't-practice-it liberals.
> 
> They're at it again.
> 
> This time, it's the celebration of Glenn Beck, a conservative voice whom they hate, no longer doing his television show at Fox News.
> 
> I've yet to read a comment from a liberal who isn't high-fiving and whooping it up over this one. But that's not all. This gives them hope for more conservatives being hushed from the airwaves. They want blood. More blood.
> 
> They wanted Beck gone. Next, it's Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Fox News, Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann.
> 
> They want them buried on the ash-heap of conservative history.
> 
> And that's being tolerant?
> 
> If you're a liberal, you know exactly what I'm talking about. It's not that you want to debate with the likes of Beck and Limbaugh; you want them removed from the scene and put in a locked closet somewhere, never to be heard from again.
> 
> And this is being open-minded?
> 
> ...
> 
> You can call yourself a liberal, that's fine. But if you advocate destroying people's careers, maligning their character and silencing their voices from the debate, don't ever describe yourself as being "open-minded" or "tolerant."
> 
> Please.
> 
> Anything goes: Why do liberals hate people like Glenn Beck?
> 
> Poor soros, he fail yet again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Beck: Living large in Texas, and richer than ever*
> by Jamshid Ghazi Askar, Deseret News
> Published: Tuesday, May 29 2012 8:15 a.m. MDT
> ...
> Glenn Beck: Living large in Texas, and richer than ever | Deseret News
> 
> Thanks PLWL, you made beck what he is today, a very rich capitalist...



Quick question..................can you show us the video clips that show Beck being tolerant to anyone who didn't swallow his Kool-Aide?

I'd love to see you show a video clip that shows Beck being open minded and tolerant.

Sorry.....................but there aren't any.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything goes: Why do liberals hate people like Glenn Beck? *
> 
> By Chris Stevens  Midland Daily News
> Posted: Friday, April 8, 2011
> 
> Why the hate?
> 
> That's what I wanted answered from the so-called open-minded, preach-tolerance-but-don't-practice-it liberals.
> 
> They're at it again.
> 
> This time, it's the celebration of Glenn Beck, a conservative voice whom they hate, no longer doing his television show at Fox News.
> 
> I've yet to read a comment from a liberal who isn't high-fiving and whooping it up over this one. But that's not all. This gives them hope for more conservatives being hushed from the airwaves. They want blood. More blood.
> 
> They wanted Beck gone. Next, it's Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Fox News, Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann.
> 
> They want them buried on the ash-heap of conservative history.
> 
> And that's being tolerant?
> 
> If you're a liberal, you know exactly what I'm talking about. It's not that you want to debate with the likes of Beck and Limbaugh; you want them removed from the scene and put in a locked closet somewhere, never to be heard from again.
> 
> And this is being open-minded?
> 
> ...
> 
> You can call yourself a liberal, that's fine. But if you advocate destroying people's careers, maligning their character and silencing their voices from the debate, don't ever describe yourself as being "open-minded" or "tolerant."
> 
> Please.
> 
> Anything goes: Why do liberals hate people like Glenn Beck?
> 
> Poor soros, he fail yet again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Beck: Living large in Texas, and richer than ever*
> by Jamshid Ghazi Askar, Deseret News
> Published: Tuesday, May 29 2012 8:15 a.m. MDT
> ...
> Glenn Beck: Living large in Texas, and richer than ever | Deseret News
> 
> Thanks PLWL, you made beck what he is today, a very rich capitalist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question..................can you show us the video clips that show Beck being tolerant to anyone who didn't swallow his Kool-Aide?
> 
> I'd love to see you show a video clip that shows Beck being open minded and tolerant.
> 
> Sorry.....................but there aren't any.
Click to expand...


Quick question..................can you show us the video clips that show Beck being not tolerant to anyone who didn't swallow his Kool-Aide?

I'd love to see you show a video clip that shows Beck not being open minded and tolerant.

Time starts now...


----------



## paulitician

Sadly, we're experiencing the same thing here. It's the NWO. It's all about control.


----------



## P@triot

*Wow - so Europe is following the United States for a change... *

(I shouldn't laugh really - because this is a fuck'n tragedy that the Dumbocrats are nothing but radical communists/marxists/socialists now).

Remember 50+ years ago when their golden boy John F. Kennedy made his famous speech of "Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country"? Ever since that day, all Dumbocrats have asked is "what can this country for *me*". Damn they are a greedy and selfish bunch....


----------



## American_Jihad

Rottweiler said:


> *Wow - so Europe is following the United States for a change... *
> 
> (I shouldn't laugh really - because this is a fuck'n tragedy that the Dumbocrats are nothing but radical communists/marxists/socialists now).
> 
> Remember 50+ years ago when their golden boy John F. Kennedy made his famous speech of "Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country"? Ever since that day, all Dumbocrats have asked is "what can this country for *me*". Damn they are a greedy and selfish bunch....



In today's world John F. Kennedy could not be a dumbocrat...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Why do progressive liberals hate Glenn Beck? 

WTF is this got to do with fucking EUROLAND!!!

Who moved this thread to euroland, 
it don't make sense...​*


----------



## PredFan

They hate anyone and everyone who calls them on their bull shit.


----------



## American_Jihad

PredFan said:


> They hate anyone and everyone who calls them on their bull shit.



Oh look a Bump...


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow - so Europe is following the United States for a change... *
> 
> (I shouldn't laugh really - because this is a fuck'n tragedy that the Dumbocrats are nothing but radical communists/marxists/socialists now).
> 
> Remember 50+ years ago when their golden boy John F. Kennedy made his famous speech of "Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country"? Ever since that day, all Dumbocrats have asked is "what can this country for *me*". Damn they are a greedy and selfish bunch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In today's world John F. Kennedy could not be a dumbocrat...
Click to expand...


In todays world, Ronald Reagan would be considered a "liberal" and a RINO.


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything goes: Why do liberals hate people like Glenn Beck? *
> 
> By Chris Stevens  Midland Daily News
> Posted: Friday, April 8, 2011
> 
> Why the hate?
> 
> That's what I wanted answered from the so-called open-minded, preach-tolerance-but-don't-practice-it liberals.
> 
> They're at it again.
> 
> This time, it's the celebration of Glenn Beck, a conservative voice whom they hate, no longer doing his television show at Fox News.
> 
> I've yet to read a comment from a liberal who isn't high-fiving and whooping it up over this one. But that's not all. This gives them hope for more conservatives being hushed from the airwaves. They want blood. More blood.
> 
> They wanted Beck gone. Next, it's Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Fox News, Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann.
> 
> They want them buried on the ash-heap of conservative history.
> 
> And that's being tolerant?
> 
> If you're a liberal, you know exactly what I'm talking about. It's not that you want to debate with the likes of Beck and Limbaugh; you want them removed from the scene and put in a locked closet somewhere, never to be heard from again.
> 
> And this is being open-minded?
> 
> ...
> 
> You can call yourself a liberal, that's fine. But if you advocate destroying people's careers, maligning their character and silencing their voices from the debate, don't ever describe yourself as being "open-minded" or "tolerant."
> 
> Please.
> 
> Anything goes: Why do liberals hate people like Glenn Beck?
> 
> Poor soros, he fail yet again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Beck: Living large in Texas, and richer than ever*
> by Jamshid Ghazi Askar, Deseret News
> Published: Tuesday, May 29 2012 8:15 a.m. MDT
> ...
> Glenn Beck: Living large in Texas, and richer than ever | Deseret News
> 
> Thanks PLWL, you made beck what he is today, a very rich capitalist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question..................can you show us the video clips that show Beck being tolerant to anyone who didn't swallow his Kool-Aide?
> 
> I'd love to see you show a video clip that shows Beck being open minded and tolerant.
> 
> Sorry.....................but there aren't any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question..................can you show us the video clips that show Beck being not tolerant to anyone who didn't swallow his Kool-Aide?
> 
> I'd love to see you show a video clip that shows Beck not being open minded and tolerant.
> 
> Time starts now...
Click to expand...


You're time ran out BikieBoiy...


----------



## American_Jihad

*What is the number one reason Glenn collects historical artifacts?*

11/1/13

On radio this morning, Glenn shared an artifact from his collection that he has never shown on air before: A medicine order signed by Josef Mengele of the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute during World War II. Why is this piece of history so important? Glenn explains in the clip below.

Video


What is the number one reason Glenn collects historical artifacts? ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno......................there are several people who have actually fought in war who have artifacts that have been made into a collection.

One of them was my girlfriend Amber Wholgemuth who had a father who was the third GI into a Nazi concentration camp.  Not only did he have a Nazi dagger (of which there are only 3 or 4 surviving in the world) but he also had a few others that very few have.  He offered to sell the whole lot, but nobody had the cash.

It was located in Vaughn MT.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Bin Laden Has Won: The Run-In With Airport Security That Made Atheist Richard Dawkins So Angry He Couldnt Hold Back*

Nov. 4, 2013  
Billy Hallowell


Atheist activist and famed evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins raised some eyebrows and sparked both laughter and debate when he proclaimed over the weekend that bin Laden has won after airport security confiscated a jar of his honey.

On Sunday, a frustrated Dawkins tweeted, Bin Laden has won, in airports of the world every day. I had a little jar of honey, now thrown away by rule-bound dundridges. STUPID waste.

...

Others, though, said that Dawkins should have simply followed the rules.

You could have just read the rules properly and not kept it in your hand luggage, one woman wrote.

.No, youre just and old white man having a fit because how dare rules also apply to you! added another.

...

?Bin Laden Has Won?: The Run-In With Airport Security That Made Atheist Richard Dawkins So Angry He Couldn?t Hold Back | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn explains how an undercover federal agent opened his eyes to the horrors of child sex trafficking*

Tuesday, Nov 12, 2013 at 2:46 PM EST

Glenn began the radio program this morning with a startling story about child sex trafficking. There are nearly 2 million children trapped in sex slavery worldwide, and Glenn encouraged his listeners to become a part of the new abolitionist movement by supporting Operation Underground Railroad  a group of former CIA, FBI, Navy SEALs, and Green Berets who travel the globe freeing children from an inconceivable fate.

...video

Glenn first learned of the Operation Underground Railroad when a longtime friend of his revealed the truth about his identity: He is a federal agent who works to free children from international trafficking rings. While his friend explained that the United States government is leading the global fight against such atrocities, resources are still limited. Operation Underground Railroad is a private organization that devotes 100% of its resources to liberate enslaved children and dismantle the criminal networks.

One harrowing example involved a 5-year-old boy and his 10-year old sister who were smuggled across the U.S./Mexico border each weekend. They were forced to attend drug cartel parties, where they were horribly abused and used as sex toys. Fortunately, these children were saved.

...

Glenn explains how an undercover federal agent opened his eyes to the horrors of child sex trafficking ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

*Desperate & Arrogant: TheBlazes Buck Sexton explains why Iran is outplaying President Obama*

Monday, Dec 2, 2013 at 5:55 PM EST

Last week, it was announced that the United States and five other world powers had struck a deal with Iran to curb its nuclear program in exchange for lighter sanctions. The Obama Administration lauded the compromise. President Obama himself said: This will help Iran from building a nuclear weapon. Over the coming months, were going to continue our diplomacy with the goal of achieving a comprehensive solution that deals with the threat of Irans nuclear program once and for all. But many, including Israel, believe the U.S. got played.

On Mondays Glenn Beck Program, TheBlazes national security editor, Buck Sexton, joined Glenn to discuss what he described as incredibly suspicious timing when it comes to the announcement of the deal. While the Obama Administration was desperate for a victory (especially in light of the failed Obamacare rollout), many on the left and right have criticized the agreement.

Buck explained there has been a lot of posturing from both the U.S. and Iran, and he believes that most likely means there have been a lot of lies. The U.S. and Iran have been talking through proxies for months. The Obama Administration may call it secret diplomacy, but in reality, President Obama has been engaged in unilateral talks with Iran  sans preconditions.

Meanwhile, Buck explained that the Iranians have sniffed out the Presidents arrogance and incompetence, and they have masterfully exploited it. The Mullahs will go nuclear, Buck concluded, and it is just a question of whether President Obama will still be in office when they do.

Watch a highlight from the interview below:

...

?Desperate & Arrogant?: TheBlaze?s Buck Sexton explains why Iran is outplaying President Obama ? Glenn Beck


----------



## American_Jihad

12/11/13

*The height of arrogance? President Obama caught snapping selfies at Nelson Mandela service*


After delivering an ego-driven speech at Nelson Mandelas memorial service in Johannesburg, South Africa earlier today, President Obama was caught taking selfies in the stands with the British and Dutch prime ministers. Needless to say, it is inappropriate for the leader of the free world to be taking selfies anywhere, but posing for jovial photos at a somber event is simply tasteless. Glenn reacted to the controversy on radio this morning. WATCH

...

10 ? December ? 2013 ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> 12/11/13
> 
> *The height of arrogance? President Obama caught snapping selfies at Nelson Mandela service*
> 
> 
> After delivering an ego-driven speech at Nelson Mandelas memorial service in Johannesburg, South Africa earlier today, President Obama was caught taking selfies in the stands with the British and Dutch prime ministers. Needless to say, it is inappropriate for the leader of the free world to be taking selfies anywhere, but posing for jovial photos at a somber event is simply tasteless. Glenn reacted to the controversy on radio this morning. WATCH
> 
> ...
> 
> 10 ? December ? 2013 ? Glenn Beck



Yanno.....................you right wing idiots should really learn what words mean.

Selfie is a word that means someone wants to document where they have been, and don't have another person to take their photo (or, they are just too impatient or narcisstic to let someone take their picture), and it means that they took the picture by themselves, for themselves, and with themselves.

If there is someone in the picture with you, it's a group photo.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12/11/13
> 
> *The height of arrogance? President Obama caught snapping selfies at Nelson Mandela service*
> 
> 
> After delivering an ego-driven speech at Nelson Mandelas memorial service in Johannesburg, South Africa earlier today, President Obama was caught taking selfies in the stands with the British and Dutch prime ministers. Needless to say, it is inappropriate for the leader of the free world to be taking selfies anywhere, but posing for jovial photos at a somber event is simply tasteless. Glenn reacted to the controversy on radio this morning. WATCH
> 
> ...
> 
> 10 ? December ? 2013 ? Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.....................you right wing idiots should really learn what words mean.
> 
> Selfie is a word that means someone wants to document where they have been, and don't have another person to take their photo (or, they are just too impatient or narcisstic to let someone take their picture), and it means that they took the picture by themselves, for themselves, and with themselves.
> 
> If there is someone in the picture with you, it's a group photo.
Click to expand...


Yanno.....................you left wing idiots should really learn what words mean.

BikieBoiy, Selfies taken that involve multiple people are known as "group selfies".


----------



## ABikerSailor

If that's the case, then it should have been called a group selfie instead of a selfie.

BTW..................Obama wasn't the one holding the camera.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> If that's the case, then it should have been called a group selfie instead of a selfie.
> 
> BTW..................Obama wasn't the one holding the camera.



BikieBoiy, You lefties should give it up, everybodys on to da salunsky/rule/spin...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Real News Special Report: Red Cell*

Thursday, Dec 26, 2013 at 8:05 PM EST

On tonights special edition of Real News, TheBlazes national security editor Buck Sexton took a look inside an intelligence community technique known as red cell where experts on a number of hot zones around the world wargame out the possible scenarios that could endanger United States interests. Buck sat down with Middle East affairs analyst Hussein Ibish to discuss potential conflict scenarios in the regions near future.

...

Real News Special Report: Red Cell ? Glenn Beck


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sorry American Jackass.................................

Benghazi has been proven to be a total screw up.

Nothing proves what the GOP (and Issa) has said.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> Sorry American Jackass.................................
> 
> Benghazi has been proven to be a total screw up.
> 
> Nothing proves what the GOP (and Issa) has said.



BikieBoiy, I see you want to start the new year off with Benghazi, HNY2014...

*The NY Times Benghazi Myths  on The Glazov Gang*

January 3, 2014 by Frontpagemag.com 






...

The Gang gathered to discuss The NY Times Benghazi Myths. The episode also shed light on Obamas Destructive Design, his Catastrophic Middle East Policy, the ongoing ObamaCare Meltdown, Kim Jong Uns Lunacy, and so much more.

Dont miss both parts of this Blockbuster 2-part episode below:

...

The NY Times? Benghazi Myths ? on The Glazov Gang | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## ABikerSailor

Actually, Obamacare is working (look up the numbers from something other than a right wing site, and you'll see that it's doing pretty well), and Benghazi has been shown to be something that the right wing cooked up and distributed, but has also been shown to be a full on bogus claim.

Sorry, but Obamacare works, and Benghazi is a lie.

Health care for the populace is a workable idea, and the lies told about Obama, Hillary and Benghazi are just that, fabrications from a right wing source that wishes that Obama was never elected.

Keep trying American Jackass.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, Obamacare is working (look up the numbers from something other than a right wing site, and you'll see that it's doing pretty well), and Benghazi has been shown to be something that the right wing cooked up and distributed, but has also been shown to be a full on bogus claim.
> 
> Sorry, but Obamacare works, and Benghazi is a lie.
> 
> Health care for the populace is a workable idea, and the lies told about Obama, Hillary and Benghazi are just that, fabrications from a right wing source that wishes that Obama was never elected.
> 
> Keep trying American Jackass.



Bikieboiy, yep nobody died in Benghazi it's all a big hoax, U B 1 SSOB...

Thanks for the bump and keeping the cream on top boiy...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Never said that nobody died in Benghazi.  Was just pointing out that all the crap FAUX Nooze, and the rest of the GOP were spewing was false about it.

Was also pointing out that people actually want healthcare, and all the crap that the GOP and FAUX Nooze have been saying about that is false as well.

Basically...................I'm just saying that the GOP lies.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> *Never said that nobody died in Benghazi*.  Was just pointing out that all the crap FAUX Nooze, and the rest of the GOP were spewing was false about it.
> 
> Was also pointing out that people actually want healthcare, and all the crap that the GOP and FAUX Nooze have been saying about that is false as well.
> 
> Basically...................I'm just saying that the GOP lies.



Bikieboiy, you better go back and re-read yo post, let go of the salunsky spin, u ssob...

Does america want obamacare?
https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0i22i30l2.0.0.0.32203...........0.ba7qqk38dGE

...


----------



## ABikerSailor

I guess that you're looking for another bump.

Sad that you have to get it this way.........................you used to be funny, but now you're not................


----------



## Sarah G

I never took Glenn Beck seriously and I still don't.  Question is why do Cons/Teapartiers keep trying to revive this dead horse?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sarah G said:


> I never took Glenn Beck seriously and I still don't.  Question is why do Cons/Teapartiers keep trying to revive this dead horse?



It's because they keep hoping that he may be right.

Sorry, but greed help's nobody.

And promoting greed does the same.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> I guess that you're looking for another bump.
> 
> Sad that you have to get it this way.........................you used to be funny, but now you're not................



I know bikieboiy, facts sometimes are not so funny...

Does america want obamacare?
https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0i22i30l2.0.0.0.32203...........0.ba7qqk38dGE

Tell the wench Sarah Goober I said hi...


----------



## geauxtohell

Personally....

I hate Beck because he is a huge Mangina.


----------



## American_Jihad

geauxtohell said:


> Personally....
> 
> I hate Beck because he is a *huge Mangina*.



Hellbound, you're the expert...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Happy 50th, Glenn! Becks Staff Interrupts His Show to Bring Him the Surprise of His Life*​
Feb. 10, 2014 7:35pm Erica Ritz

Glenn Beck celebrated his 50th birthday on Monday, and his family and staff made sure he would never forget the day. Though Beck had an entire show planned, he was interrupted after just a few minutes by his radio co-hosts Pat Gray and Stu Burguiere, who took him on a whirlwind trip through history, back to his earliest days.

The biggest surprise may have been the 1958 Chevrolet Apache Becks wife, Tania, gave him. But she didnt ask him to come outside to see it  the group arranged for the truck to be driven right onto the set of Becks show, with his family inside.

...

Happy 50th, Glenn! Beck?s Staff Interrupts His Show to Bring Him the Surprise of His Life | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad

*GLENN BECK: 'DISINFORMATION' WILL CHANGE YOUR VIEW OF WORLD*

'It is absolutely fascinating, because it opens your eyes.'

Published: 6 days ago

...

During the Cold War, Pacepa presented invaluable intelligence information to the U.S. and was praised by President Ronald Reagan after he became the highest-ranking Soviet bloc intelligence official to defect to the West. Ceausescu posted two different million-dollar bounties on Pacepa, who today lives in the U.S. under an alias as a proud American citizen.

...

Pacepa is unable to do radio and TV interviews, because of continued threats on this life.

...

In the email interview last month, Pacepa said he hoped his book would help President Obama abandon his craving for Marxs utopian ideology, to each according to his need, which is transforming the United States into a decaying socialist country in all but name.

Duping Jimmy Carter

In the radio interview with Rychlak Tuesday, Beck noted that Pacepa came to the U.S. with Ceausescu in 1978 to visit President Jimmy Carter at the White House when the U.S. believed the Romanian leader was a maverick who would cooperate with the West.

But Pacepa knew Ceausescu was duping Carter and told the American president so when he defected to the U.S. only months later.

Instead he decided to listen to all the Soviets, Beck said of Carter. And then Ronald Reagan got into office and started listening to the good general, and that changed the course of history.

Beck observed that now we have another Jimmy Carter in office.

Explaining how disinformation works, Rychlak told Beck that the worst harm is implanting false ideas.

You implant doubt, cause people to question their values, their beliefs by tearing down Western values, you create a vacuum that allows Marxist thought to expand, Rychlak said.

...

Read more at Glenn Beck: ?Disinformation? will change your view of world


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yo................American Jackass.........................does it get boring doing the cut and paste thing to keep bumping a stupid thread?


----------



## KNB

Missourian said:


> Liberals hate whoever their masters tell them to hate.


Your signature quote is from Eleanor Roosevelt, and you're degrading Progressives?

Do you know who Eleanor Roosevelt was?


----------



## American_Jihad

KNB said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals hate whoever their masters tell them to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature quote is from Eleanor Roosevelt, and you're degrading Progressives?
> 
> Do you know who Eleanor Roosevelt was?
Click to expand...


In the summer of 1902, Eleanor encountered her father's fifth cousin, Franklin Delano Roosevelt (18821945), on a train to Tivoli, New York.[17] The two began a secret correspondence and romance, and became engaged on November 22, 1903.[18] Franklin's mother, Sara Ann Delano, opposed the union, and made him promise that the engagement would not be officially announced for a year. "I know what pain I must have caused you," Franklin wrote his mother of his decision. But, he added, "I know my own mind, and known it for a long time, and know that I could never think otherwise."[19] Sara took her son on a Caribbean cruise in 1904, hoping that a separation would squelch the romance, but Franklin remained determined.[19] The wedding date was set to accommodate President Theodore Roosevelt, who agreed to give the bride away.[20]

Eleanor married Franklin on March 17, 1905 (St. Patrick's Day), in a wedding officiated by Endicott Peabody, the groom's headmaster at Groton School.[17][21] The couple spent a preliminary honeymoon of one week at Hyde Park, then set up housekeeping in an apartment in New York. That summer they went on their formal honeymoon, a three-month tour of Europe.[22]

Eleanor Roosevelt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ABikerSailor

Just what I thought................American Jackass keeps bumping his threads.

I'm hating myself for helping him.  Sorry people, nothing to see here but some racist asshat who keeps hoping he has a forum because his thread is bumped because some idiot (such as me, who has bumped this thread) posted here.

American Jackass is a total Jackass.  Post here if you want to be as him.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> Just what I thought................American Jackass keeps bumping his threads.
> 
> *I'm hating myself *for helping him.  Sorry people, nothing to see here but some *racist asshat *who keeps hoping he has a forum because his thread is bumped because *some idiot (such as me*, who has bumped this thread) posted here.
> 
> American Jackass is a total Jackass.  *Post here if you want to be as him.*








Bikieboiy, do you read your own post or R U just rabidly stupid...rolmao...


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I thought................American Jackass keeps bumping his threads.
> 
> *I'm hating myself *for helping him.  Sorry people, nothing to see here but some *racist asshat *who keeps hoping he has a forum because his thread is bumped because *some idiot (such as me*, who has bumped this thread) posted here.
> 
> American Jackass is a total Jackass.  *Post here if you want to be as him.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikieboiy, do you read your own post or R U just rabidly stupid...rolmao...
Click to expand...


Nice job at cherry picking. Anyone can see what you've done by reading my original post and seeing what you've highlighted and bolded, because you don't have a decent reply.

Keep going, it keeps proving my point.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I thought................American Jackass keeps bumping his threads.
> 
> *I'm hating myself *for helping him.  Sorry people, nothing to see here but some *racist asshat *who keeps hoping he has a forum because his thread is bumped because *some idiot (such as me*, who has bumped this thread) posted here.
> 
> American Jackass is a total Jackass.  *Post here if you want to be as him.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikieboiy, do you read your own post or R U just rabidly stupid...rolmao...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice job at cherry picking. Anyone can see what you've done by reading my original post and seeing what you've highlighted and bolded, because you don't have a decent reply.
> 
> Keep going, it keeps proving my point.
Click to expand...


27,481 hits thanks to your help, now lets get the same numbers on the other beck thread...

Later fool...


----------



## ABikerSailor

2:37 on CST time............................still nothing but another pathetic bump from me (because I pity you, which is why I haven't given up on your thread, because seeing a lot of racist asshats exposing themselves brings me pleasure), and watching how you continually expose yourself brings great happiness to me.


----------



## American_Jihad

ABikerSailor said:


> 2:37 on CST time............................still nothing but another *pathetic* bump from me (because I pity you, which is why I haven't given up on your thread, because seeing a lot of *racist asshat*s exposing themselves brings me pleasure), and watching how you continually expose yourself brings great happiness to me.



Bikieboiy, now you know how we see you...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn Beck: Progressives &#8216;nothing more than patient communists&#8217;*

3/24/14

Conservative big-whig and tea party favorite Glenn Beck delivered remarks at the Summer Retreat for David Horowitz&#8217;s Freedom Center before a crowd of hundreds, warning listeners that progressives aren&#8217;t simply liberals with a louder voice.
They&#8217;re much redder than that, he said.

&#8220;Progressives are nothing more than patient communists,&#8221; he said, The Blaze reported.

...

Mr. Beck said he hoped his hourlong speech would &#8220;inspire people to learn who they are and to stand as an example for others,&#8221; and that he had deep concerns about the state of America and what he described as a sharp turn from Founding Father ideals.

Read more: Glenn Beck: Progressives 'nothing more than patient communists' - Washington Times


----------



## ABikerSailor

Still bumping your own threads with a bunch of conspiracy nonsense, eh?


----------



## Avatar4321

how did this thread get in the Europe section?


----------



## American_Jihad

Avatar4321 said:


> how did this thread get in the Europe section?



Politics...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Glenn Beck: Americas Defender*​
March 31, 2014 by David Horowitz 

To introduce Glenn Beck is always a special pleasure for me. Glenn and I have several kinships. We have both chosen the path of missionaries in a troubled world. As a result we are confronted by numerous and powerful adversaries who wish to prevent others from hearing what we have to say, and who have attempted to bury us under layers of fiction as to who we are and what we believe. By appending derisive epithets to our names, they have sought to deny us our humanity and indeed any personhood at all.

Because warriors like Glenn Beck are constantly under fire, and because their truth is constantly being erased, it is important to know who they are and to never lose sight of it. That is why I am going to take a moment to tell you about the man Glenn Beck is, about what he has done for himself, and what he is trying to do for his country.

If you know Glenn Beck only as a public figure, you have seen him facing wicked, character demolishing fire. Yet you can also see that he is a vulnerable man, someone more than ready to concede in public his own flaws and failings; you can see that he is an emotional man with the tears of his defeats and regrets close to the surface. Yet  and this is another oxymoron of his character  he is also a man with outsize ambitions such as only the most powerful ego could possibly sustain: a man crusading across oceans to fight battles for freedom, an entrepreneur who has set out to build a national media network from scratch, and largely with his own earnings. You see all this and you wonder  and probably worry  how these conflicting realities come together and where they will lead.  I am going to tell who this man is and the reason why I consider him not only my friend but an American hero.

...

The same is true of America  of the American culture that we are now losing as the result of half a century of unanswered attacks on our heritage by the America-hating left. We are who we are as Americans because of those who went before us  because of George Washington and Abraham Lincoln and Isaac Potts.

What we are as Americans, what we have been as Americans, is a people that is free.  Our freedom was won and is continually won  as Glenn learned from his personal struggle, as we all learn from ours  through courage and love. The courage to see things as they are, to restore the reality that has been denied. The compassion to see through the eyes of others and to care about them. And about our country. The courage and compassion to answer the call to defend the idea  the unique American idea  that we the people, not governments or kings, are sovereign, and that our rights are not given by governments or men but by our Creator. That they are therefore inalienable; and that that is the freedom that makes us who we are.

As we make our individual ways through the mysteries of this life, we see that in it no one has the answers; no one sees every turn in the road; no one achieves a self-mastery that would keep things always under control; no one can avoid lurches to the side or the occasional fall into a ditch. When everything is said and done you may not agree with all the conclusions Glenn Beck has drawn from his life. But if you have the courage and empathy to see the man as he is you will not fail to appreciate that in Glenn Beck we and our country have a great, compassionate and brave friend; and in this hour of our nations peril, an indispensable one.

Glenn Beck: America?s Defender | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Rabbi Reveals Who He Believes Radical Islam’s No. 1 Target Is — and It’s Not the Jewish People or Israel*
Nov. 19, 2015 7:57pm
Tré Goins-Phillips







“I say to [Christians], ‘Do you know who the No. 1 enemy of these radical Muslims is?’ And they always think it’s the Jews, or Israel, and it’s not — it’s the Christians,” Shore said.

Shore told Beck he believes Jews are no longer the “big threat” in the current situation, adding that the Jewish population is only approximately 14 million compared to Christianity, “the largest religion in the world.”

As of 2010, nearly one third — 2.2 billion people — of the world’s population identified as Christian. According to recent data from the Pew Research Center, Islam is on track to be nearly equal in size to the Christian faith by 2050, and eclipse it by 2070.

“Christianity is the No. 1 religion of the world — the largest religion, the strongest religion,” Shore said. “It’s the religion of America. Who’s the threat?”

The rabbi went on to say radical Islamists are determined to elevate the Muslim faith to be the No. 1 religion of the world and, ultimately, he said, “They don’t want there to be other religions on the planet.”

...

Rabbi Reveals Who He Believes Radical Islam’s No. 1 Target Is — and It’s Not the Jewish People or Israel


----------



## Sarah G

He was let go from Fox for his loony conspiracy theories, Fox couldn't even back him on some of that schizophrenic babble he was spewing.  His ratings were okay at that point but he was on a downward spiral for sure. 

Cray.


----------



## American_Jihad

Sarah G said:


> He was let go from Fox for his loony conspiracy theories, Fox couldn't even back him on some of that schizophrenic babble he was spewing.  His ratings were okay at that point but he was on a downward spiral for sure.
> 
> Cray.


He has more followers now and makes a fortune, the soros fail made him a right wing hero and his message gets out there, I post his articles to send liberals into a frenzy, like you = moth to flame lol


----------



## Sarah G

American_Jihad said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was let go from Fox for his loony conspiracy theories, Fox couldn't even back him on some of that schizophrenic babble he was spewing.  His ratings were okay at that point but he was on a downward spiral for sure.
> 
> Cray.
> 
> 
> 
> He has more followers now and makes a fortune, the soros fail made him a right wing hero and his message gets out there, I post his articles to send liberals into a frenzy, like you = moth to flame lol
Click to expand...

Nooo, I just stop by now and then to set you straight about these things.  Glenn Beck may make a lot of money off of Republican dupes but that doesn't change the fact that he is out of his ever lovin mind.


----------



## billyerock1991

Sarah G said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was let go from Fox for his loony conspiracy theories, Fox couldn't even back him on some of that schizophrenic babble he was spewing.  His ratings were okay at that point but he was on a downward spiral for sure.
> 
> Cray.
> 
> 
> 
> He has more followers now and makes a fortune, the soros fail made him a right wing hero and his message gets out there, I post his articles to send liberals into a frenzy, like you = moth to flame lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooo, I just stop by now and then to set you straight about these things.  Glenn Beck may make a lot of money off of Republican dupes but that doesn't change the fact that he is out of his ever lovin mind.
Click to expand...

they hate it when they hear the factsGlenn Beck is on strait jack away from the looney bin ... anyone who thinks he's on tract with reality is also one leg an banana peel away from the looney bin too


----------



## billyerock1991

American_Jihad said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was let go from Fox for his loony conspiracy theories, Fox couldn't even back him on some of that schizophrenic babble he was spewing.  His ratings were okay at that point but he was on a downward spiral for sure.
> 
> Cray.
> 
> 
> 
> He has more followers now and makes a fortune, the soros fail made him a right wing hero and his message gets out there, I post his articles to send liberals into a frenzy, like you = moth to flame lol
Click to expand...

I think you need to go and look at his ratings ... according to all of the people who rate this kind of show all have said he has dropped 50% or more As for Sorro making him a hero, well thats all in your demented little mind too ... you being a crazy one too...
Sorro's had nothing to do with his down fall ...Beck had everything to do with his down fall ... what he need to to is tell the truth ... Beck couldn't do it ...  fox news got tired of being dragged into court over his stupidity and his stupid followers...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

American_Jihad said:


> Glenn digs deep, deep into their shit and do you know what he found out,
> their shit stinks, full of corruption, tax evaders, criminals, terrorist and a
> bunch of community organizers. Don't forget the programs and bills that will
> lead to a socialized America called hope & change...
> 
> My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world.
> I hope youll join with me as we try to change it. BO = SSOB
> 
> 
> *Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe*
> 
> 5/7/12
> 
> Did you pay attention to the international news from Europe this weekend? Just in case you missed it  Socialists have taken the presidency in France, Nazis just got 20% of parliament in Greece, and all signs point to the impeding collapse of the Euro, if not the entire European Union. But its just Europe! No need to worry. Youd have to be crazy to predict something like that having an impact on America.
> 
> This is amazing to me. 20% of the vote in Greece went Nazi communist, Glenn said. Remember Hitler got in on 30%.
> 
> Meanwhile, France elected its first Socialist President in decades as they ousted center right incumbent Sarkozy.
> 
> The elections are largely seen as a response to austerity measures in the European countries facing increasing economic turmoil.
> 
> Theyre talking today all about austerity, that the austerity measures are over. Well, what is austerity? Austerity isnt just budget cuts. Austerity is budget cuts coupled with crippling taxes. If you did budget cuts, serious budget cuts and tax cuts at the same time, thats the Tea Party method. It is reduce the size of government and reduce the burden on people. They dont want that option to be heard. They dont want that option to be known. And you see it over in Greece, you see it in France. Youre about to see it over in England. Youre seeing it everywhere. Youre seeing it in Spain. The only option: High taxes, low spending. Well, thats not working.
> 
> Glenn noted that the scariest element out of the weekend was the election and legitimizing of the Nazi party in Greece. Glenn played audio of the Nazi victors meeting with the press and demanding that they rise and recognize them with the same respect they would other elected officials. The press complied.
> 
> *I cant believe that were actually talking about &#8209;&#8209; remember that was a crazy conspiracy, Glenn said.*
> 
> Elections see Socialists, Nazis gain power in Europe  Glenn Beck




Maybe because they actually listen to him when he speaks, whereas everyone else just shows up then buries their faces into smartphones?


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## American_Jihad

I love these GB threads, it bring all the liberal ilk together for us to see...and I like to f**k with there pee brains...**

*Glenn Beck Claims This Scary Prediction He Made Years Ago Is Now Coming True*




"I wish we would have been wrong..."

Jack Davis November 25, 2015 at 10:37am

As he has monitored the rise of ISIS, the resurgence of Russia and the collapse of the West’s moral order, radio host Glenn Beck has long warned the world that it is drifting closer to World War III.

“I wish we would have been wrong,” Beck said. “But we’re not.”

...

Glenn Beck Claims This Scary Prediction He Made Years Ago Is Now Coming True


----------



## Vandalshandle

Wow! The collapse of our moral order is leading to WWIII!  I guess that I should lay off the porn....


----------



## American_Jihad

Synthaholic said:


>


I have plenty pics like that with bill, hill and obongo, wanna see?
Hey alcoholic is that yo girlfriend in the smoking gif...?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Kelly File*
*Glenn Beck works to bring Iraqi Christians out of Mideast; Cruz: Obama believes American people are the 'bad guys'*
Published December 10, 2015
FoxNews.com

...

And what are they doing to prevent another Tashfeen Malik from coming into this country? This is an issue at the heart of the debate we're having right now over immigration into this country. And Glenn Beck is just back from overseas where he's been looking into Europe's refugee crisis.

GLENN BECK, THE BLAZE FOUNDER: How are you, Megyn?

KELLY: Glenn beck is the number one "New York Times" bestselling author and founder of The Blaze. Glenn, I'm very well.

BECK: Good.

KELLY: Thank you for being here. I want to start with breaking news that you yourself just made. Tell us where you just got back from and what you just did.

BECK: I just got back from Iraq. I was in Iraq. I was in Slovakia and Sweden. We have a team in about ten different countries and we are trying to bring Iraqi Christians out of the Middle East with something called the Nazarene fund. We raised $12 million to do it. Our vetting is far superior to the United States, the U.N. or the EU. And I will tell you about that if you care to know. But just a few minutes ago, our first plane of Iraqi Christians has just landed and it is in Slovakia, in a place called Koshida (ph), and we are thrilled that they are safe and they are actually going to a mass here in just about two hours from now to celebrate the blessings that Christ has given them. It is really remarkable to me, Megyn, to see what's going on in the United States and to see how the hoops that people jump through when we do have people in crisis.

We have people that are -- these people are in real trouble. As this plane took off earlier today, it was targeted by ISIS. When I was there on Sunday night, we were receiving reports, we had to have the whole area blocked off by the army because they were going to take a vehicle bomb and blow up the church and the gathering that we were at last night. Or I mean, on Sunday night. It is very, very volatile. These people are targeted. And it's easy to vet them. All you have to do is ask the pastors and the priests, do you know these people? How long have they been Christians?

Because there are zero Christians that are members of ISIS. In fact, our vetting process is so strong, another country has asked us, they were about to bring in a group of Christian, so-called Christian refugees into their country, they called Slovakia and said we understand you've been working with the Nazarene Fund. Can you have them look? Because we just have an inkling this isn't right. We sent our team over and we asked them very specific questions that I'm not going to get into right now, because I don't want to tip off the hand.

KELLY: But your point is, it can be done.

BECK: Yes.

KELLY: And they're not doing it, Glenn.

BECK: Correct.

KELLY: What I think is interesting is, you've gone over, you went over there, you took matters into your own hands, you didn't wait for government. You got private donations. You swooped in. You helped a bunch of Christians. You didn't bring him back here to the United States.  You brought them to a place where you're going to try to help him assimilate and start a new life. Back here at home, we have no such ambitions Glenn, it's not going that way. Not only that but the process we have in place is allowing people who want to blow us up into the country.  You raise the example of Sweden and the question about whether we're talking about a fundamental transformation to our society if we don't get serious about our screening procedures.

BECK: I just was over there to do a documentary on Sweden and what is happening over in Europe. Sweden, the Swede will be the minority within 15 years. And if you listen to the people in Sweden, they are begging the government and the EU exactly the same thing. This is not unique. What's happening with Donald Trump is not unique. It is happening all over the west. The people of Sweden know, we are headed towards fascism. Because the government is not listening to the people. They are not doing things that are full of common sense. All of our vetting right now for these refugees that are being jammed down everybody's throat in the west, and I believe is a Trojan horse, is being jammed down the throats by the EU, the United States, and the U.N.

They have quotas. They have jammed it down, and I'm telling you, Megyn, the group that we found that another country asked us, could you just look at these, when we asked those specific questions, we found several Muslims that were posing as Christians. It's not that hard to figure this out. You just have to have a willingness to say, it is about Islam. There is a disease in Islam and it must be addressed and it must be spoken. If you're not willing to say it, you're not going to win a war.

KELLY: All right. That is where we'll going to pick it up with Glenn on the opposite side of this break. Because there is a real question about Islamists. Not Muslims who want to assimilate, who want to be American, who want to, you know, pledge fidelity to the U.S. constitution who was trying to get into this country, but Islamists. Who have no intention of assimilating. Trying to get into America. And what we are supposed to do with about that. He'll join us next with his thoughts on that and his reaction to Donald Trump's proposal to ban all Muslims from entering America. That's next.

Plus, a California college student described as a Muslim extremists stabbed four people last month while carrying an ISIS flag. So, why is no one calling this terror? We'll investigate. Still ahead.

(COMMERCIAL BREAK)

KELLY: Breaking tonight. New polls show that Donald Trump is picking up steam with Republican voters. Up by nearly 20 percent on his closest competitor Ted Cruz according to a national CBS News "New York Times" poll.  Thirty five percent for Trump, Cruz next is 16 percent. And in the key primary state of North Carolina, Trump is up by 20 percent over his closest competitor, Ben Carson. Both of these polls taken mostly before Mr. Trump made his controversial comments about a ban on all Muslims entering the U.S., but some of the polling data suggest his numbers only went up after he made that proposal on Monday.

Back with us now, The Blaze Founder Glenn Beck. Glenn, good to see you.

BECK: Good to see you.

KELLY: So, I know you're not a Donald Trump fan, but this proposal is supported by a lot of Americans. A lot of Republicans. Rasmussen says, 66 percent of likely Republican voters favor a temporary ban on all Muslims.

BECK: Forty one percent -- I'm sorry, 49 percent of all Democrats favor a registration of all Muslims as well. Twenty one percent of all Democrats want to see Jews and Christians registered as well. There is a very dangerous thing that I've been talking about for a very long time.  First the caliphate. The caliphate happens and then it destabilizes Europe and the rest of the Western world. The economy is in very rough shape all around the world. It seems a discontent throughout the western world. Had been sewn. No one is listening. What happens is you get a very strong progressive or a strong communist fascistic sort of leader that comes to the fray and says, I will solve your problems for you.

And no one even stops to listen to what the real answer is. Not comparing anybody to Adolf Hitler, but let's just look at history. When Adolf Hitler did it, if you read my inkomfe (ph), he spelled it all out.  But the people didn't want to listen to that. They just wanted somebody to solve their problems. You heads towards a demagogue. And if it's not Donald Trump, the next guy will be worse than Donald Trump. This is the worst thing that we can do. But I predicted and promised America, if you don't stop and anchor yourself to the constitution, you're going to have a progressive either left or right that will engage in demagoguery and will be in real trouble.

Remember, in the progressive world of Woodrow Wilson, we rounded up Germans. In the progressive world of FDR, we rounded up Japanese. In the progressive world of today, we will round up Muslims if we don't stop, take a breath, and look at what we really truly believe. And that our government doesn't start acting and behaving like people who actually want to defend the constitution of the United States.

KELLY: Uh-hm. What do you make of, you know, how much support he has, Glenn, among the Republican electorate?

BECK: I really think he's got much of his support is also from Liberals. If you look at Independents, which I think most people would consider themselves today, Independents, tired of both parties, 67 percent, I believe, is afraid of him. And I think you should be afraid of Donald Trump. I think there is a group of progressives in America, both left and right, progressive is not a democratic disease, it is a disease on both, that just want to win. And they would support the same policies that Barack Obama did if it was their guy doing it.

And that's what I think is happening, that's coupled with, he is speaking the truth in some regard. He has diagnosed the problem. He has not come up with a viable solution. He is just saying the things that everybody says. He's right. He's right. We are in trouble. The president of the United States, Congress, in both parties, quite honestly, they are either dumb, delusional, or they are complicit in the destruction of the constitution and the way of the west. It doesn't matter which one it is. I personally have my own opinion on what it is it. But it doesn't matter. Anyway, it's dangerous.

KELLY: Glenn Beck. Great to see you and we'll see you again next week.

BECK: Good to see you. Thank you very much.

KELLY: Well, we are also hearing tonight from a whistleblower. A former DHS employee who reached out to THE KELLY FILE saying, he was working on a surveillance project that might have tipped the Feds off to this very attack we saw in San Bernardino but that the administration pulled the plug on his project roughly three years ago. He joins us live.  Don't miss this. Just ahead.

Plus, a top aide to Osama bin Laden is now out there in a new video, encouraging Jihadist to attack the west, wherever possible. If that's not bad enough, we had the guy in custody until the administration decided to release him from Gitmo just a couple of years back, with assurances we didn't need to worry. Senator Ted Cruz is next on that.

(BEGIN VIDEO CLIP)

...

Glenn Beck works to bring Iraqi Christians out of Mideast; Cruz: Obama believes American people are the 'bad guys'


----------



## Vandalshandle

Question. Do you really expect anyone to read all of that?


----------



## Sarah G

Vandalshandle said:


> Question. Do you really expect anyone to read all of that?


  No he just likes reading his own BS.


----------



## American_Jihad

Vandalshandle said:


> Question. Do you really expect anyone to read all of that?


You can roll it up and wipe &^%&$ )(*)&)9 *(*^  ^$##0) and give it to sharah...

Oh, thanks for the bump...


----------

